# Woo Audio WA11 Review / Preview - Head-Fi TV



## jude (May 6, 2018)

NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​

New York based Woo Audio has been making tube audio gear since they were founded in 2004. Today they're showing two firsts for them:

Their first truly portable amp (and DAC)
Their first solid state amp.
We take a look at this new, tentatively-named Woo Audio WA11 PASSPORT.

NOTE: Sorry we did not include pricing information in the video, but we weren't sure if the pricing info we have is tentative or final. We were told US retail will be $1399, and that intro price will be offered at $1189 shipped. We'll all have to wait for Woo Audio to confirm final details about all that.


_Woo Audio WA11 Review / Preview - Head-Fi TV_ - produced by Brian Murphy, Joe Cwik, and Jude Mansilla​


----------



## WooAudio

Thanks Jude and your team for putting up a great video in such a short time. We have been holding our breath for a while. Here is the product page you can get more information for the WA11 PASSPORT.

https://wooaudio.com/amplifiers/wa11

All my best,
Jack


----------



## ironpeg

I was looking for AMP and this popped up


----------



## koven (May 6, 2018)

SS from Woo? Very interesting! USB-C is a nice touch.
What is the output impedance?


----------



## bmichels

looking forward comparaison with the WA8...


----------



## BoomBox

4.4mm balanced in and out! I'm glad more companies are adopting it!
USB-C! Sweet. 

Can't wait to see what a SS Woo amp sounds like!


----------



## SDBiotek

I'm very interested in learning more about this amp. Just not looking forward to procuring more pricey adapters in order to take advantage of the balanced inputs and outputs.
Will this amp only come in the black finish? It's ok with me. I have my gold WA8 whenever I want some bling.


----------



## Zachik

bmichels said:


> looking forward comparaison with the WA8...


Likewise! As a WA8 owner, that would be very interesting indeed...


----------



## m8o (May 6, 2018)

BoomBox said:


> 4.4mm balanced in and out! I'm glad more companies are adopting it!
> USB-C! Sweet.
> 
> Can't wait to see what a SS Woo amp sounds like!



This fed by a compact portable (battery powered) Roon Bridge would make for a very nice 'round the house' balanced-out rig I've been desiring to drive my iSine 20s.  Yes, USB-C is nice to see.  But the 4.4mm plug means either an adapter or a new cable.


----------



## alphanumerix1 (May 6, 2018)

Output impedance? Also portable is a stretch.


----------



## meomap

Sorry but its size is too big for portable. Almost same size as WA8.
Just another transportable unit to me.


----------



## SDBiotek (May 6, 2018)

I finally had a few minutes to look over the WA11 page (Jack posted the link above), black and silver finishes will be offered.

oops, somehow that turned into a pre-order, lol!


----------



## nanaholic

m8o said:


> But the 4.4mm plug means either an adapter or a new cable.



Not for people like me who is already all 4.4mm ready in the house.


----------



## kman1211

Interesting, never expected Woo Audio to release a solid state amp.


----------



## TheoS53

@WooAudio , I see the WA11 passport's got up to 2W into a 100-ohm load. Could you perhaps tell me what the output would be into a 32-ohm load? thanks in advance.


----------



## The Monkey

WooAudio said:


> Thanks Jude and your team for putting up a great video in such a short time. We have been holding our breath for a while. Here is the product page you can get more information for the WA11 PASSPORT.
> 
> https://wooaudio.com/amplifiers/wa11
> 
> ...




Nice job, Jack. I remember when you guys were just getting started. Good luck with the new product.


----------



## audionewbi

Is the preorder strictly for US?


----------



## raypin

Mm...interesting product. Is it a threat to the Chord Hugo 2?


----------



## BoomBox

m8o said:


> But the 4.4mm plug means either an adapter or a new cable.



Ehh, a new plug invites change... look at apple and their lightning connector making millions of devices useless.... mini-b to micro-b, and now micro-b to usb-c... millions of more accessories and cables going to waste for a new standard. 

4.4mm will replace other portable balanced options soon enough on new devices... 3.5mm TRRS can get confusing for consumers dealing with mics, 2.5mm is too small and snaps easily, Kobiconn/Mini XLR/hirose are all too bulky. full-sized XLR is way too bulky for all but the largest portable devices. 2x3.5mm on a portable is honestly terrible. 

But enough of that and back on topic...

I was looking at the dimensions...

It's about 2cm larger on both width and height, and almost twice as thick as the Oppo HA-2. Compared to a Samsung Note 8, the WA11 is about 1cm shorter, and 1cm wider (while also being quite a bit thicker!), if anyones after a size comparison!


----------



## audionewbi

If Woo audio managed to keep the woo audio sound signature a lot of product will feel the pressure. I listen to my chord hugo after 3 months and like always I remember why I kept it, the sound is so easy to listen to, it is so effortless and it is warm without been thick which is what Mojo sounds like after going from Hugo. 

I told a few amp maker that there is a market of 4.4mm amp, few of them just politely acknowledge their interest only so they can keep their customer happy. 
People who purchase Woo audio do so because of their house sound quality. If they are able to maintain that sound in this price point that is when it will be competing with other brands. Many people love the sound of WA8 however the price pointed combined with its weight puts it right next to other product that are slightly more convenient and sound on par with WA8.


----------



## audionewbi

Now I know what it reminds me of, it reminds me of oriolus BD-10!


----------



## Mimouille

This looks nice, I am curious what it brings to the game (genuine question).


----------



## SDBiotek

Mimouille said:


> This looks nice, I am curious what it brings to the game (genuine question).


Time will tell


Mimouille said:


> This looks nice, I am curious what it brings to the game (genuine question).


Hopefully we'll have some impressions soon, but one thing for sure is that this is quite powerful for a battery powered amp/DAC. I don't think there are very many battery powered portables that can output anything near 2 watts.


----------



## Mimouille

SDBiotek said:


> Time will tell



Thanks, I was hoping Woo would tell


----------



## SDBiotek

Mimouille said:


> Thanks, I was hoping Woo would tell


Yes, we're dying for MOAR info, lol!


----------



## WooAudio

Thanks all for your feedback! The WA11 Jude reviewed was a pre-production that the final specs are yet to finalize. There will be some adjustments in the next few weeks before we prepare for production. It will only sound better! 

I hope you can come to Munich High-End to hear them firsthand.




 




 

Thanks, Kimber Kable for making these beautiful AXIOS cables for MySphere headphones. And the USB-C OTG to USB-C short cable is super convenient.


Jack


----------



## Pete-FIN

I wonder if WA11 is the very first hifi-gear to use USB-C. 

Has anyone seen other manufacturers using it, or is Woo Audio in fact the very first?


----------



## TheoS53

Pete-FIN said:


> I wonder if WA11 is the very first hifi-gear to use USB-C.
> 
> Has anyone seen other manufacturers using it, or is Woo Audio in fact the very first?


Nope, there are a bunch using it. 

Cayin N3
Shanling M1
Shanling M2s
Shanling M3s
Shanling M0
iBasso DX200
iBassio DX150
Fiio M7

..and those are just the ones I can think of right now.


----------



## Zachik

Pete-FIN said:


> I wonder if WA11 is the very first hifi-gear to use USB-C.
> 
> Has anyone seen other manufacturers using it, or is Woo Audio in fact the very first?





TheoS53 said:


> Nope, there are a bunch using it.
> 
> Cayin N3
> Shanling M1
> ...


Add to the list:
HiBy R6
HiBy R3


----------



## bflat

Can't think of a source component that has 4.4mm balanced line out. Most likely will need a dual 3 pin XLR to 4.4mm balanced adapter.


----------



## jwbrent

So every other device like this that is fully balanced uses two DACs, but Woo’s preliminary info suggests there is only one ESS 9018K2 DAC. I also wonder why they didn’t use the latest top end ESS DAC ... must be a cost issue.

I do like the design.


----------



## Pete-FIN

Thanks for the answers guys, didn't know there was so many using it already.


----------



## audionewbi

Any chance for an internal pcb picture release?


----------



## TheoS53

jwbrent said:


> So every other device like this that is fully balanced uses two DACs, but Woo’s preliminary info suggests there is only one ESS 9018K2 DAC. I also wonder why they didn’t use the latest top end ESS DAC ... must be a cost issue.
> 
> I do like the design.



The idea that "more must be better" is just not true. Well, it *should* be true, but it hinges entirely on the premise that the technology is implemented efficiently and to its fullest capabilities. Neither the Nano iDSD BL or the xDSD have a dual DAC setup. Besides, as far as I'm aware, the balanced circuitry has to do with the analogue domain, and so the DAC setup (i.e number of DAC chips used) isn't necessarily a contributing factor. Perhaps it's rather a case of dual DAC chips simply making implementing a balanced circuit easier.


----------



## jwbrent (May 7, 2018)

TheoS53 said:


> The idea that "more must be better" is just not true. Well, it *should* be true, but it hinges entirely on the premise that the technology is implemented efficiently and to its fullest capabilities. Neither the Nano iDSD BL or the xDSD have a dual DAC setup. Besides, as far as I'm aware, the balanced circuitry has to do with the analogue domain, and so the DAC setup (i.e number of DAC chips used) isn't necessarily a contributing factor. Perhaps it's rather a case of dual DAC chips simply making implementing a balanced circuit easier.



It’s not a matter of more being better, it’s that a _fully_ balanced design as I inferred from the video requires a minimum of four channels of digital to analog conversion: right channel positive and invert, and left channel positive and invert. I suppose the digital section may not be balanced (or maybe the ESS DAC is a four channel design), but at $1,400 retail, that doesn’t make sense. And yes, when designing a digital section for high performance, 2 to 4 DACs are typically used with some notable exceptions, Chord Electronics being an example.

Maybe Woo audio can reply about this as well as the DAC choice.


----------



## alphanumerix1

jwbrent said:


> It’s not a matter of more being better, it’s that a _fully_ balanced design as I inferred from the video requires a minimum of four channels of digital to analog conversion: right channel positive and invert, and left channel positive and invert. I suppose the digital section may not be balanced (or maybe the ESS DAC is a four channel design), just the amplifier, but at $1,400 retail, that doesn’t make sense. And yes, when designing a digital section for high performance, 2 to 4 DACs are typically used with some notable exceptions, Chord Electronics being an example.
> 
> Maybe Woo audio can reply about this as well as the DAC choice.



A cucked dac section at $1400 does seems odd but like you said maybe woo can chime in here and explain that decision


----------



## HiFiGuy528

bflat said:


> Can't think of a source component that has 4.4mm balanced line out. Most likely will need a dual 3 pin XLR to 4.4mm balanced adapter.



Sony Walkman, ZX300, 1A, and 1Z.

https://www.sony.com/electronics/walkman-digital-music-players/t/walkman


----------



## jwbrent

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Sony Walkman, ZX300, 1A, and 1Z.
> 
> https://www.sony.com/electronics/walkman-digital-music-players/t/walkman



Hi Mike,

I like your new Class A amp and have always found your product interesting, especially the WA8. I have the Utopia and I wonder if you can comment on your perception of the tonality of the WA11, and if you might have used the Utopia in voicing the amp.


----------



## rutter

TheoS53 said:


> Neither the Nano iDSD BL or the xDSD have a dual DAC setup.



The Micro BL at $600 does.


----------



## TheoS53

rutter said:


> The Micro BL at $600 does.



But it doesn't have a balanced output..the conversation was about whether or not a dual DAC chip setup is a requirement when it comes to balanced outputs


----------



## elira

I think that chip is capable of doing balanced outputs. Some companies decide that it's better to have more chips because that way you get more isolation, and I think that's the case with the micro iDSD BL where they have two chips and every chip only converts one channel instead of having one chip doing both conversions. Something to consider is that increasing the number of chips increases the power needed and heat generated, so if Woo was able to get good sound with only one chip I think that's good.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

jwbrent said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I like your new Class A amp and have always found your product interesting, especially the WA8. I have the Utopia and I wonder if you can comment on your perception of the tonality of the WA11, and if you might have used the Utopia in voicing the amp.



WA11 PASSPORT has our house sound which is natural, smooth and non-fatiguing for long listening sessions. We are considering a product tour. More info to come.


----------



## Pete-FIN

I have a cable question to @WooAudio .

I was looking at this picture





and in the picture I see USB-C to USB-C cable. This cable is not provided with WA11, so a consumer needs to know what type of cable to purchase.

So the question, is a traditional USB-C to USB-C cable suitable to WA11 (like the ones Belkin makes http://www.belkin.com/us/Products/usb-c/c/usb-c-cables/) , or is it required to use some type of "USB-C On-The-Go cable" that has labeled A-end and B-end, and can only be used in 'one way' between the devices?

This might seem like a strange question to some. But Woo Audio website says this, _compatible with PC, Mac, Android and iOS devices (with Apple CCK or Android OTG adapter)_, so since the OTG is mentioned, it makes me wonder if OTG-cable/adapter is mandatory for the operation.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Hi @Pete-FIN, the phone in the picture is a Samsung S9 which is an Andriod OS device. It would require a USB-C to C cable with OTG. We are working with cable suppliers to make a short one to be included in the box when WA11 PASSPORT ships in the Fall this year. Stay subscribed.


----------



## elira

It should be feasible without an USB-C to USB-C with OTG cable, by using a normal USB-C to USB-C cable. But of course USB-C is very complex and it may not be supported in the chip that woo is using. For a 1k+ device I think they should implement it for a standar cable.


----------



## Pete-FIN

Thanks for the answers.

I did some more reading about USB-C, and I found some people saying that there is no OTG-functionality on USB-C to USB-C cables. The places where I read are definitely not certified sources of accurate information, so maybe someone with proper knowledge can tell me how it really is. Is the OTG-functionality taken out of the USB-C to USB-C cables? 

The WA11 has two USB-C ports, how do they function exactly? 
Is it required to have non-OTG cable, or is it required to have OTG cable, or does WA11 work with both cables?

Nice to hear that there will be short cable included


----------



## HiFiGuy528

elira said:


> It should be feasible without an USB-C to USB-C with OTG cable, by using a normal USB-C to USB-C cable. But of course USB-C is very complex and it may not be supported in the chip that woo is using. For a 1k+ device I think they should implement it for a standar cable.



OTG is only required for Andriod devices.

One port for data, one port for charging. This allows the user to play and charge the battery at the same time.


----------



## elira

HiFiGuy528 said:


> OTG is only required for Andriod devices.
> 
> One port for data, one port for charging. This allows the user to play and charge the battery at the same time.


What I meant was that the connection between the WA11 and a USB-C Android device should be feasible via a USB-C to USB-C standard cable without needing a special one.


----------



## audionewbi

I look forward to australia tour.


----------



## alphanumerix1

audionewbi said:


> I look forward to australia tour.



Indeed.


----------



## Pete-FIN (May 17, 2018)

elira said:


> What I meant was that the connection between the WA11 and a USB-C Android device should be feasible via a USB-C to USB-C standard cable without needing a special one.



"Standard" cable or "special" OTG-cable (when using with 'Android USB-C phone'), which one is needed, or do both work?

I would love to get an answer to this question, and I think this is important information for the future owners of this product.

I'm sure someone in the company knows this. I just hope he/she reads this forum and has the time to write an answer.


----------



## Ike1985

I would like to be added to the WA11 USA tour if there is one and I would also like to review the WA8 as well. 

My review index:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ike1985-review-index.846527/


----------



## Mimouille

I would like to be added to the WA11 China tour, or create if it doesn't exist.


----------



## audionewbi

I would like @Mimouille to buy me one.


----------



## Mimouille

audionewbi said:


> I would like @Mimouille to buy me one.


A poor guy like me living in a developing country. Shame on you.


----------



## San Man

Mimouille said:


> A poor guy like me living in a developing country. Shame on you.



LOL only Rudi is a bigger balla than you!


----------



## Mimouille

San Man said:


> LOL only Rudi is a bigger balla than you!



Only difference is that I actually like music.


----------



## San Man

Mimouille said:


> Only difference is that I actually like music.



I give you that Mike


----------



## alphanumerix1

San Man said:


> LOL only Rudi is a bigger balla than you!



KING RUDI


----------



## xparallax

Hi, have anyone tried the WA8 upgrade tube?


----------



## muffin9988

How long is the pre-order discount pricing available? Up until official launch in the fall? 

Would be great to hear any meet/demo impressions before that window closes


----------



## orangefridge

Thanks for the review. Been looking at this for partnering the HD650


----------



## ccras

elira said:


> What I meant was that the connection between the WA11 and a USB-C Android device should be feasible via a USB-C to USB-C standard cable without needing a special one.


No, you can't have that and it's not WOo false. For USB-C receiving it is universal. However for USB-C transporters they are not. This happens when Pixel, Huawei, HTC, Lenovo etc. release Android phones without 3.5mm, instead they bundle USB-C head phones then the problem starts coz those headphones not compatible with all those phones. You have to try it one by one. This happens with type-c OTG too. So NO C-C universal here and everywhere.


----------



## elira

ccras said:


> No, you can't have that and it's not WOo false. For USB-C receiving it is universal. However for USB-C transporters they are not. This happens when Pixel, Huawei, HTC, Lenovo etc. release Android phones without 3.5mm, instead they bundle USB-C head phones then the problem starts coz those headphones not compatible with all those phones. You have to try it one by one. This happens with type-c OTG too. So NO C-C universal here and everywhere.


USB C has some incompatibilities due to products implementing different interpretations of the standard, in future it should converge to something that works fine with all [new] devices. If Woo is using USB C I think they should try to make it work with as many devices as possible. USB C to USB C cables are a reality, having to use an OTG USB C cable plugged to an USB A to USB C cable seems more like a work around than a proper solution.


----------



## audionewbi

Any more update about the passport?


----------



## Zachik

audionewbi said:


> Any more update about the passport?


Woo Audio held a small event this past weekend (Friday and Saturday). Basically, showcasing the WA11 Passport (as well as their very high-end desk tube amps).
I attended Saturday afternoon, and was super excited that everyone else only cared about the electro stat and other super high-end stuff, so the 2 Passports were available with no waiting in line at all 
I have spend a good 30-40 minutes with the Passport, most of the time feeding the Sony Z1R (Single Ended). Also, spent 5-10 minutes with the Sennheiser HD820 (also SE).
My notes and comments from Mike and Jack (thanks guys for inviting me and hosting this great little event. you guys rock!):
* Immediately, I noticed (with the Z1R) background noise and hiss. Especially when music was paused (and during very quiet passages).
* Mike and Jack told me that the units were *early prototypes* (that were launched a few months ago in Munich, I believe). This is a *known issue* that was *already fixed* in production revision.
* Gain is too high, and practically gave me the range of 0..2 (out of 10) on the volume knob with the Z1R. Again, addressed for the production rev of the PCB.
* The production units would include a soft case / sleeve. Not a hard case (like the WA8). 
* Form factor is awesome (although production units would change slightly, but maintain similar size and weight).

OK, so how does it sound?
In a word: GREAT!!!

Using more than 1 word:
The DAC/Amp is very resolving, while having a very pleasant smooth and warm signature. According to Jack, it is the same DAC used in WA8.
I personally love that sound signature. I am sure that many, in blind testing, would confuse this guy for a tube amp...

Woo Audio is running a pre-order special (15% off the retail price). I am VERY tempted to join the pre-order! 
Pre-production units (i.e. fix above mentioned issues and the new chassis design) should be showing at RMAF (Oct. in Denver).


----------



## elira

After listening to it I can say it’s a pretty solid option, where I think it could improve is by implementing more usb C features. From the audio side seems like it’s a usb 2.0 connection with a usb C connector so none of the fancy features of usb C are implemented. As for the charging port I forgot to ask if it’s compatible with the PD protocol, that would be a nice feature.

For the sound quality as I said it’s very good and detailed.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

elira said:


> After listening to it I can say it’s a pretty solid option, where I think it could improve is by implementing more usb C features. From the audio side seems like it’s a usb 2.0 connection with a usb C connector so none of the fancy features of usb C are implemented. As for the charging port I forgot to ask if it’s compatible with the PD protocol, that would be a nice feature.
> 
> For the sound quality as I said it’s very good and detailed.


Pardon the n00b question but what sort of "fancy features of USB C"?


----------



## elira

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> Pardon the n00b question but what sort of "fancy features of USB C"?


Like connecting it directly to another USB C device with a USB C to USB C cable. Seems like the only way it works is by using a USB A to USB C cable.


----------



## koven

Zachik said:


> Woo Audio held a small event this past weekend (Friday and Saturday). Basically, showcasing the WA11 Passport (as well as their very high-end desk tube amps).
> I attended Saturday afternoon, and was super excited that everyone else only cared about the electro stat and other super high-end stuff, so the 2 Passports were available with no waiting in line at all
> I have spend a good 30-40 minutes with the Passport, most of the time feeding the Sony Z1R (Single Ended). Also, spent 5-10 minutes with the Sennheiser HD820 (also SE).
> My notes and comments from Mike and Jack (thanks guys for inviting me and hosting this great little event. you guys rock!):
> ...




Did you try it w/ any other cans like Utopia? I'm curious how it sounds vs the WA8.


----------



## Zachik

koven said:


> Did you try it w/ any other cans like Utopia? I'm curious how it sounds vs the WA8.


Out of the 40-45 minutes I spent with the WA11, it was all Sony Z1R other than 5 minutes with Sennheiser HD820 (the new closed back version of the HD800). 
Personally, I do not own any of those 2 cans. None of my cans was represented there (and I did not bring any cans with me).

As for comparison to WA8 - I did not do any direct comparison (mostly due to time limit I had due to other plans I had). 
From memory - the WA11 is not as warm, but is as detailed as the WA8.  WA11 is very pleasingly warm and smooth, but I would say a notch less warm and less smooth than WA8.

Others - feel free to chime in with YOUR opinions on WA11 and how it compares to WA8...


----------



## audionewbi

I loved the sound WA8 has to offer and if WA11 has the same sonic characteristics it will be of a great value. My main issue with WA8 was its size and certainly, local pricing wasn't making the purchase easy.

WA11 seems to be a stand-alone amp too. Curious on whether the lush sound of WA11 is thanks to its DAC/amp design or is one able to have a similar tonality having it paired to something like WM1A?
I ask as I have amps which have their own distinct sound and when paired with the subpar sources they still have their sonic characteristic however only scale up when source improves.


----------



## ayang02

Hi, I have a question about the 4.4 mm output port. Is the GND on the 4.4 mm utilized in the WA11 and connected to a separate ground?

As far as I know, most 4.4 mm output devices only  utilize the 4 terminals and the GND is really intended for single-ended plugs where the L and R's ground are shorted together with the GND. The reason I ask is because some aftermarket cables are using two plugs, one plug is used for exclusive ground shielding and I wonder if that GND could be used for shielding purpose only. Then it's possible to utilize all 5 terminals on the cable using a single 4.4 mm plug instead of having two plugs.


----------



## ayang02

ayang02 said:


> Hi, I have a question about the 4.4 mm output port. Is the GND on the 4.4 mm utilized in the WA11 and connected to a separate ground?



I briefly auditioned the WA11 today in Taiwan using 64 Audio U12 Adel and boy that sound is so  full & smooth and the details are great! I immediately placed an order after listening to it for 10 minutes. Like many have said, the gain on this prototype unit is way too high and must be adjusted on the production unit. Hope this product ships within a few months from now!

I've also been told that the GND on the 4.4 mm output is not utilized by the WA11, oh well no biggie. Can't wait to see what the final product looks like!


----------



## audionewbi

How does WA11 deal with balance analog in if the ground isn’t utilised ?


----------



## muffin9988

ayang02 said:


> I briefly auditioned the WA11 today in Taiwan using 64 Audio U12 Adel and boy that sound is so  full & smooth and the details are great! I immediately placed an order after listening to it for 10 minutes. Like many have said, the gain on this prototype unit is way too high and must be adjusted on the production unit. Hope this product ships within a few months from now!
> 
> I've also been told that the GND on the 4.4 mm output is not utilized by the WA11, oh well no biggie. Can't wait to see what the final product looks like!




Any rough comparisons versus your WM1A? Either on IEMs or full size headphones?

I have the Walkman now and use it for all my IEM listening and occasionally some full size cans when I want the portability - hoping to slot the WA11 into that occasion for when I need some more oomph and just wondering how they compare


----------



## ayang02

audionewbi said:


> How does WA11 deal with balance analog in if the ground isn’t utilised ?



From what I understand, the 4.4 mm balanced connection only needs 4 terminals (L +/-, R +/-), the same way 2.5 mm TRRS connection works. I asked about the GND since it is the extra pole in the 4.4 mm plug that is either not used or currently used for "other" purposes such as cable ground shielding in other devices.


----------



## ayang02

muffin9988 said:


> Any rough comparisons versus your WM1A? Either on IEMs or full size headphones?
> 
> I have the Walkman now and use it for all my IEM listening and occasionally some full size cans when I want the portability - hoping to slot the WA11 into that occasion for when I need some more oomph and just wondering how they compare



I only tested with my U12 IEM but the driving capability of the WA11 is much much better than the WM1A. That doesn't say a lot though since I think WM1A/1Z don't have a lot of driving power to begin with, compared to other DAPs.

I think WA11 is one of those DAC/AMPs that work well with cans or IEMs. I was a bit worried if the WA11 would be "too much" for my IEM but after briefly listening to it, I think it's fine and I do hear a bigger sound stage & more details compared to WM1A. The WM1A has a relatively flat response so I think the WA11 is a bit warmer than that. I did my listening using the USB type-C OTG connection to my iPhone 7 plus, so I'll definitely try this again using the WM1A either using the 4.4 mm balanced out or the Walkman OTG.

I heard the WA11 drove the Sennheiser HD800s beautifully from other people's impressions, so I would imagine this thing can drive a lot of full-size cans well.


----------



## muffin9988

ayang02 said:


> I only tested with my U12 IEM but the driving capability of the WA11 is much much better than the WM1A. That doesn't say a lot though since I think WM1A/1Z don't have a lot of driving power to begin with, compared to other DAPs.
> 
> I think WA11 is one of those DAC/AMPs that work well with cans or IEMs. I was a bit worried if the WA11 would be "too much" for my IEM but after briefly listening to it, I think it's fine and I do hear a bigger sound stage & more details compared to WM1A. The WM1A has a relatively flat response so I think the WA11 is a bit warmer than that. I did my listening using the USB type-C OTG connection to my iPhone 7 plus, so I'll definitely try this again using the WM1A either using the 4.4 mm balanced out or the Walkman OTG.
> 
> I heard the WA11 drove the Sennheiser HD800s beautifully from other people's impressions, so I would imagine this thing can drive a lot of full-size cans well.



Helpful stuff, thanks for the notes!


----------



## audionewbi

Im semi sold on the entire WA11, as an IEM user I just want to make sure the gain isnt going to make it unusable for IEM.


----------



## angelsword (Sep 3, 2018)

How would I use the balanced input from an unbalanced source? Say, from a 3.5mm line out on another device? As far as I understand, the rule is that you can go unbalanced to balanced safely, right? Obviously it won't magically become a true balanced signal, but it's still analog to analog and should be safe, right? Is this cable even safe? I realize that this is a weird question, but humor me, I've actually got a reason...


----------



## elira

angelsword said:


> How would I use the balanced input from an unbalanced source? Say, from a 3.5mm line out on another device? As far as I understand, the rule is that you can go unbalanced to balanced safely, right? Obviously it won't magically become a true balanced signal, but it's still analog to analog and should be safe, right? Is this cable even safe? I realize that this is a weird question, but humor me, I've actually got a reason...


That cable seems to be done to be the other way around, from balanced output to single ended input, probably by letting the - signal of both channels disconnected and only using the + signal and the ground. Someone said the WA11 doesn’t have the ground connected for the output and if that is the case that cable won’t work in the WA11. As for the input it should be feaseable to ground the - input and let the signal in the + input.


----------



## angelsword

elira said:


> As for the input it should be feaseable to ground the - input and let the signal in the + input.



That’s super helpful, thank you. What cable/cable combo could give me this option? Or is there a reliable custom cable builder on these forums that I can reach out to?


----------



## fnsnyc

I can't wait to do an A-B comparison with the WA8.


----------



## ayang02

Looking forward to any WA11 updates from RMAF. I didn't find the WA11 in the RMAF preview video so I'm wondering if this product is ready for production yet.


----------



## elira

ayang02 said:


> Looking forward to any WA11 updates from RMAF. I didn't find the WA11 in the RMAF preview video so I'm wondering if this product is ready for production yet.


The prototype they have is the same they have been showing. Asked and they say it’s going to take about a month to get the final version.


----------



## Mediahound

Wanna see what the final chassis design looks like? See:


----------



## joshuachew

Anyone has impressions on this?
Planning on using it via 4.4 out with my 1Z. 
Impressions much appreciated.


----------



## joshuachew

Anyone has impressions on this?
Planning on using it via 4.4 out with my 1Z. 
Impressions much appreciated.


----------



## Slim1970

joshuachew said:


> Anyone has impressions on this?
> Planning on using it via 4.4 out with my 1Z.
> Impressions much appreciated.


I’m with you. There’s not much known about the amp yet. There’s been a few lucky headfiers that has gotten a chance to listen it. But from what I’ve been reading the units out there are all preproduction models. We’ll now more in the coming months once it’s been officially released


----------



## Zachik

joshuachew said:


> Anyone has impressions on this?
> Planning on using it via 4.4 out with my 1Z.
> Impressions much appreciated.





Slim1970 said:


> I’m with you. There’s not much known about the amp yet. There’s been a few lucky headfiers that has gotten a chance to listen it. But from what I’ve been reading the units out there are all preproduction models. We’ll now more in the coming months once it’s been officially released


I have posted in the RMAF impressions thread... Basically, this little guy has got a lot of power, very smooth and pleasing mids, potent and impressive lows.
I have already pre-ordered mine    Love the Woo house sound, and this is no different (other than not having tubes...)


----------



## joshuachew

Zachik said:


> I have posted in the RMAF impressions thread... Basically, this little guy has got a lot of power, very smooth and pleasing mids, potent and impressive lows.
> I have already pre-ordered mine    Love the Woo house sound, and this is no different (other than not having tubes...)


Do you have any thoughts on this vs a Hugo


----------



## Zachik

joshuachew said:


> Do you have any thoughts on this vs a Hugo


I didn't compare the 2 nor spent a lot of time with the Hugo.  My skin-deep observation is that the Hugo would be closer to reference / neutral sound, and a little more resolving, while the WA11 is smoother and more tube-like / fun sound.


----------



## angelsword

I've heard several reports now that the WA11 basically has a tube sound without tubes. Incredible. I'm much less interested in reference/neutral in a transportable, so this sounds perfect to me. If I'm on the road or in a hotel room, I want to hear music for fun through my Audezes.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

We make products that allow the music to come through. Sit back, relax and enjoy your collection of music, don't analyze the music.


----------



## jeffri

I'm very interested in this, looking forward to hear it myself. I'm planning to pair it with Ether 2, hopefully they'll sounds good together.


----------



## RobertSM (Oct 17, 2018)

I pre-ordered a WA11 several weeks ago.  I wanted a high-end DAC/AMP for the long haul flights(and rail travel) that I often take; this model fit the bill.  As I placed my order with Mike from Woo Audio, I asked him about this model being a soild-state device vs all the tube amps Woo has made before.  Mike assured me that a massive level of thoughtful time and engineering went into this device.  He also stated that Woo knows the what the existing Woo customer expects and promised that this model would live up to these standards and the Woo Audio house sound. 

These assurances along with owning a WA8 and loving it, lead me to have full confidence in my buy.

Mike told me they are shooting for these pre-orders to go out in mid-Jan 2019.  I look forward to enjoying my music with this new device.


----------



## angelsword

Apple’s announcement of the new iPad Pro with usb c has me really excited. What are the chances this will be plug and play with a single USB c cable with no adapters? Finally a transportable iOS audiophile rig with one cable??


----------



## RobertSM (Nov 5, 2018)

angelsword said:


> Apple’s announcement of the new iPad Pro with usb c has me really excited. What are the chances this will be plug and play with a single USB c cable with no adapters? Finally a transportable iOS audiophile rig with one cable??



One USB C for charging and one for an audio source on the WA11 will make things easier.  The fact that Apple has decided to go with USB C for the new IPad Pro brings some uniformity to the industry.  I'm a Android user and my current cell phone uses USB C.   For me this DAC/AMP had exactly what I needed.  Portability,power,high quality DAC from a producer that I know and trust.


----------



## Jalo

Does anyone know if the WA11 can drive the Hifiman’s Susvara?  They claim it can drive any headphone? Too bad the final specs have not been posted on their website yet. I also like to know if the lo gain can drive sensitive items.


----------



## ayang02

I just noticed the WA11 product page is updated with the estimated shipping date of early Feb. 2019 for current pre-orders. Has there been any announcement as to when the earlier pre-orders will start shipping?


----------



## SDBiotek

ayang02 said:


> I just noticed the WA11 product page is updated with the estimated shipping date of early Feb. 2019 for current pre-orders. Has there been any announcement as to when the earlier pre-orders will start shipping?


No announcement I am aware of. However, I think preorders are all the same, regardless of when you placed them. I pre-ordered on the first day, back when there were pictures of both the black and silver finish, and the units were expected to ship this year, lol.


----------



## ayang02

SDBiotek said:


> No announcement I am aware of. However, I think preorders are all the same, regardless of when you placed them. I pre-ordered on the first day, back when there were pictures of both the black and silver finish, and the units were expected to ship this year, lol.



I really hope we get it before the end of the year haha


----------



## Jalo

Will they have any promotional deal for thanksgiving or Christmas?


----------



## Zachik

Jalo said:


> Will they have any promotional deal for thanksgiving or Christmas?


The WA11 is already discounted for pre-orders. I seriously doubt they would lower its price even more!
Woo Audio *may *have deals on other amps for the holidays. But do not count on WA11 deal  
(I am not affiliated to Woo Audio. Just a satisfied repeat customer...)


----------



## HiFiGuy528

To clarify.... New pre-orders from here on will ship in early February. The first batch of pre-orders is slated for mid-December.  The $100 deposit will secure the special pre-order price. 

We have redesigned the chassis and internals to greatly improve EVERYTHING from the prototype shown at trade shows.


----------



## elira

@HiFiGuy528 Do you have the final specs?


----------



## SDBiotek

HiFiGuy528 said:


> To clarify.... New pre-orders from here on will ship in early February. The first batch of pre-orders is slated for mid-December.  The $100 deposit will secure the special pre-order price.
> 
> We have redesigned the chassis and internals to greatly improve EVERYTHING from the prototype shown at trade shows.


I am happy to be wrong about the shipping for the earlier preorders! Will we be notified soon regarding paying the balance? Thanks!


----------



## Jorge Luna

Nice to see Woo putting the time in to get this right, very excited about the redesign. Glad I got my order in early. Can't wait to hear how this pairs with the Utopias.


----------



## llamaluv

HiFiGuy528 said:


> We have redesigned the chassis and internals to greatly improve EVERYTHING from the prototype shown at trade shows.



I liked the physical design of the previous version well enough, but I can't tell so much about the new one based on the one pic. Will be interested in seeing more formal product shots sooner rather than later to decide if I'm gonna go in on it during the pre-order time window.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

SDBiotek said:


> Will we be notified soon regarding paying the balance? Thanks!



Yes, we will email an invoice for the remaining balance one week prior to shipping. Thanks for being patient.


----------



## SDBiotek

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Yes, we will email an invoice for the remaining balance one week prior to shipping. Thanks for being patient.


Thanks, looking forward to receiving mine in the not too distant future.


----------



## RobertSM

I like the final chassis design. I think the rounding on the top side is a nice touch.

Also, excited to hear that the final production version is superior to the trade show version.

Won't be long now before those of us can start to enjoy our music out of the WA11.


----------



## Jalo (Nov 10, 2018)

@HiFiGuy528 can you shed any light on how it is “greatly improved”? In terms of power? Sound character? Battery life? Weight? Size? I am excited about this product and really want to have more information. Is the dac still the same?

If the first batch is going to ship in mid December, then the final spec should be in production now. Why is Woo Audio still withholding spec to the public? I would think by releasing the spec to public will only increase interest and business.


----------



## Jalo

Mike I am getting the new iPad Pro with usb C output,  do you know if I can connect directly from this new IPad Pro to WA11 through the USB C input on the WA11? If so, do you know if the WA11 comes with a USB C to USB-C cable included?


----------



## All Day Breakfast

Jalo said:


> Mike I am getting the new iPad Pro with usb C output,  do you know if I can connect directly from this new IPad Pro to WA11 through the USB C input on the WA11? If so, do you know if the WA11 comes with a USB C to USB-C cable included?



I can give you my experience with my new iPad Pro with USB-C and a competing well known high end highly respected portable DAC/amp (cough). I can’t speak for Woo but in terms of the iPad  spitting out the correct data, a USB-C cable out of the iPad works fine. My DAC/amp has a coloured LED in a little window which changes colour depending on bit/sample rate. As I played music with different bit/sample rates from my iPad Pro the LED changed colour accordingly. Music sounded great. I assume the same will be true of the WA11 (which I’m also interested in).


----------



## Jalo

That helps and thank you.


----------



## RobertSM

I was just on the Woo Audio Instagram and saw this short video.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BqaoUMyCy3v/


----------



## RobertSM

Just noticed it looks like they did some cool mill work on the volume pot/knob.  I like what I see!


----------



## brokengundam

Does enough power pass through the USB-C data connection to charge a connected device?


----------



## RobertSM

brokengundam said:


> Does enough power pass through the USB-C data connection to charge a connected device?



You are correct USB C does have the ability to transfer data and act as a power supply simultaneously via one cable and one connection point.

As I understand it when I place my pre-order Mike from WA said during testings Woo Audio didnt like the noise related to the single power and data transfer. If I remember correctly he said that they were going to separate the data from the power to isolate and keep noise to a minimum. I think there are two USB C sections to this amp.

But again this was a distant memory of a telephone call with Mike many months ago so I could be wrong.  Please double check with WA to confirm as I'm not 100% certain.


----------



## brokengundam (Dec 16, 2018)

I understand that the specs say that the WA11 charges itself from a separate USB-C connector than the data connection, but I want to know if the amp will supply/recharge a DAP/tablet/phone that is plugged in to the amp as a USB-C source.  I guess it would be called pass-through charging?  It'd be nice to have a DAP plugged in staying fully charged while connected to the amp.


----------



## AnakChan

Jalo said:


> Does anyone know if the WA11 can drive the Hifiman’s Susvara?  They claim it can drive any headphone? Too bad the final specs have not been posted on their website yet. I also like to know if the lo gain can drive sensitive items.


I have to say I'm curious about this too. The WA8 doesn't have sufficient to drive it however looking at this review :-

http://www.enjoythemusic.com/CanJam_RMAF_2018/page5.htm

It seems they did pair the Susvara with the WA11.



> It had good driving power for the HiFiMAN Susvara, giving it a full and balanced presentation.


----------



## elira

Does anyone have an update about the WA11?


----------



## SDBiotek

elira said:


> Does anyone have an update about the WA11?


I received an email yesterday from Michael at Woo Audio. He said due to some customer feedback there is some fine tuning still happening. Anticipated shipping date is late January 2019. Not sure if that will just be for the earlier preorders or not (I put in my preorder right when the WA11 was announced). While I'm a bit disappointed about the delay, at least it sounds like we won't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## RobertSM

SDBiotek said:


> I received an email yesterday from Michael at Woo Audio. He said due to some customer feedback there is some fine tuning still happening. Anticipated shipping date is late January 2019. Not sure if that will just be for the earlier preorders or not (I put in my preorder right when the WA11 was announced). While I'm a bit disappointed about the delay, at least it sounds like we won't have to wait too much longer.



I too received this email from Mike at Woo Audio. My reply was simple; you only have one chance to have a first time product launch. Better to be certain. Iron out the last few issues and put your finest effort forward.

I'm sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Man 
Wm1z + wa11 + hd820 is gona be a total end game totl combo ) for some times )

Any feedback how wa11 sounds with hd820?
Is it as good as hdv820 for example?


----------



## RobertSM

Vitaly2017 said:


> Man
> Wm1z + wa11 + hd820 is gona be a total end game totl combo ) for some times )
> 
> Any feedback how wa11 sounds with hd820?
> Is it as good as hdv820 for example?



No feedback as WA11 is pending release. Should be soon though.


----------



## singingbee

Jude mentioned that there will be a docking solution for the wa11. will that be included in the price?


----------



## Zachik

singingbee said:


> Jude mentioned that there will be a docking solution for the wa11. will that be included in the price?


No dock, at least none included. I did pre-order and should get mine as part of the very first batch...


----------



## singingbee

Zachik said:


> No dock, at least none included. I did pre-order and should get mine as part of the very first batch...


thank you. the pre order special pricing has ended. might just have to pay the full price. looking forward to your impression


----------



## Jorge Luna

Just checked still showing pre order. Can't wait for these to come out to pair with my Empyreans.


----------



## singingbee

guys... its now called the wa11 topaz


----------



## Zachik

I liked "Passport" better...


----------



## jeffri

I hope that slight misalignment is due to it being a prototype. Otherwise, looking good!


----------



## elira

jeffri said:


> I hope that slight misalignment is due to it being a prototype. Otherwise, looking good!


I think that line is intentionally there, unless you are referring to a different misalignment.


----------



## jeffri

That is what I mean... it feels like a misalignment to me, isn't it?


----------



## elira

jeffri said:


> That is what I mean... it feels like a misalignment to me, isn't it?


I asked about that and it’s part of the case design.


----------



## jeffri

Ah, cool, thanks. Yeah, out of curiosity, I look into their recent video and now the line made sense.


----------



## RobertSM

It's a challenge when you have a seam where 2 pieces meet and then the LEDs placed at that seam point.

Let's give Woo Audio the benefit and assume they will match parts with an eagle eye in detail for aesthetics.

Should be soon. I'm getting excited!!


----------



## jeffri

True. I'm excited for it too, have placed a pre-order myself with a local store here. Hopefully it works great with Ether 2.


----------



## CactoesGel

I’ve preordered this too.  But I’m still contemplating between the WA11 and the WA8 (+$400).  I couldn’t find any initial impressions on the web.


----------



## RobertSM (Jan 22, 2019)

@CactoesGel, So I've also pre-ordered this WA11 and I'm also the owner of a WA8. Maybe I can share a little bit about why I need both.

For me the WA8, does a fantastic job of working as my transportable rig. I use it on my desk, working & use it bedside. I've also traveled with it out of the country. It's a great unit, that I don't see myself not having in my life. It's DAC is very well implemented and satisfies my taste with the warmth in sonics that I love so much via its tubes. It's a top-notch unit....But....it's heavy. Lugging that puppy around internationally was effort. Worth the effort? I think so. But if I had my choice, I'd primarily use it as I typically do, as a desktop & bedside rig.

Enter the WA11. I personally envision this being my travel rig. The specs are perfect for long haul flights. Some people have heard the prototypes Woo has shown at various Can Jams around the world over the last year or so. People seem to think highly of it. We are told that the production version is superior to the prototype. So, like many others, we are pre-ordering on the faith we have that this unit will deliver what we expect. Outstanding sonics, power, a light-weight package and a great build quality. It's not cheap...but sometimes, you have to pay for the quality.

So, I guess why I pre-ordered this WA11 is to have more flexibility to have my high-end audio on the go. Just being able to have something that I can use that has sonics that are as good as my main rig, sonics as good as my work rig and now having something that I can use on the go. Hope this helps.


----------



## rettymoo

Is otg adapter a must have when connecting with Android type c device? Would a normal type c to type c cable work?


----------



## elira

rettymoo said:


> Is otg adapter a must have when connecting with Android type c device? Would a normal type c to type c cable work?


I remember seeing somewhere that it works with an iPad Pro using a USB C to USB C cable. Assuming the Android with USB C device is standard enough it should work.


----------



## jwbrent

I’m very interested in this amp, but I have a question that I hope either Woo or someone else can answer.

The WA11 is advertised as a fully balanced design. Does this mean the DAC section is also balanced, or is it only the amplifier section?

The reason I ask is there appears to be only one ESS DAC for both channels. I would assume this means the digital section then is not balanced since this would require two DACs, one for each channel.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## elira

jwbrent said:


> The reason I ask is there appears to be only one ESS DAC for both channels. I would assume this means the digital section then is not balanced since this would require two DACs, one for each channel.



I couldn't find the datasheet, but some chips are capable of a balanced output, otherwise it could be converted to balanced before reaching the amp, or it may have two chips. I think only WooAudio can answer that.


----------



## jwbrent

elira said:


> I couldn't find the datasheet, but some chips are capable of a balanced output, otherwise it could be converted to balanced before reaching the amp, or it may have two chips. I think only WooAudio can answer that.



It would have to be a 4 channel DAC in order to be balanced: right channel positive and invert, and left channel positive and invert.


----------



## elira

jwbrent said:


> It would have to be a 4 channel DAC in order to be balanced: right channel positive and invert, and left channel positive and invert.


You don't need 4 channels to have a balanced output. Found the data sheet in a Russian forum, the chip has 2 pins for each channel (DACL and DACLB for the left channel, DACR and DACRB for the right channel).




Then if you see the table that defines the pins, they are differential positive and differential negative. 





And then there's an application diagram of how to get the balanced signal from those differential outputs




So assuming they are using the chip in that configuration then the WA11 has a balanced DAC section.


----------



## jwbrent

elira said:


> You don't need 4 channels to have a balanced output. Found the data sheet in a Russian forum, the chip has 2 pins for each channel (DACL and DACLB for the left channel, DACR and DACRB for the right channel).
> 
> 
> Then if you see the table that defines the pins, they are differential positive and differential negative.
> ...



Thank you for your post. As long as the digital section is balanced as well, and your post seems to logically suggest it is, I’m in for the WA11. I like the form factor and apparent build quality, so I think it will be a nice upgrade for my RHA DacAmp to drive my Utopia and D8000.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

RobertSM said:


> It's a challenge when you have a seam where 2 pieces meet and then the LEDs placed at that seam point.
> 
> Let's give Woo Audio the benefit and assume they will match parts with an eagle eye in detail for aesthetics.
> 
> Should be soon. I'm getting excited!!



The chassis is actually one piece. The line is there for looks only.


----------



## jwbrent (Feb 7, 2019)

HiFiGuy528 said:


> The chassis is actually one piece. The line is there for looks only.



Hey Mike,

Are we still looking at a March ship date?

Since there has been further refinement of the WA11, is there anything notably different from, let’s say, a couple months ago that you can share?

I love the sound of pure Class A SS amps, especially the smoothness and absence of distortion in the high frequencies. What’s your thought about this with your sample.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

rettymoo said:


> Is otg adapter a must have when connecting with Android type c device? Would a normal type c to type c cable work?



The whole USB-C thing is a real MESS amongst Mac, iOS, Windows, Android devices. Some are USB gen 1, some are gen 2, some are USB 3.0/3.1, some are USB 2.0, some are USB 2.0 with OTG, and finally Thunderbolt3. We spent hundreds of hours testing devices and cables sourced from different vendors, certified and non-certified cables. Long story short, we hate the use of adapters so we had to make a design decision giving *compatibility* the priority.  WA11 topaz uses the USB 2.0 protocol which has plenty of bandwidth for Hi-Res Audio and Double DSD. The supplied USB-C cable with your WA11 is compatible with all Mac, iPad Pro (2018), Windows, and Android devices without the need for an adapter.


----------



## elira

@HiFiGuy528 Will USB PD be supported for charging?


----------



## Zachik

HiFiGuy528 said:


> The whole USB-C thing is a real MESS amongst Mac, iOS, Windows, Android devices. Some are USB gen 1, some are gen 2, some are USB 3.0/3.1, some are USB 2.0, some are USB 2.0 with OTG, and finally Thunderbolt3. We spent hundreds of hours testing devices and cables sourced from different vendors, certified and non-certified cables. Long story short, we hate the use of adapters so we had to make a design decision giving *compatibility* the priority.  WA11 topaz uses the USB 2.0 protocol which has plenty of bandwidth for Hi-Res Audio and Double DSD. The supplied USB-C cable with your WA11 is compatible with all Mac, iPad Pro (2018), Windows, and Android devices without the need for an adapter.


Mike - will it come with both USB-C to USB-C as well as USB-C to USB-A cables?
Most people (me included) do not have a USB-C port in their laptop / desktop computer... Only USB-A...


----------



## EDWARIS

I am waiting my WA11 and thinking about the transport. what would be the perfect transport and maybe also dac for it?
I am considering:
Fiio X7ii - I have it now - but only through line (3.5-4.4?) out and using dac of fiio (quite good I think). not sure it would work. 
Hifiman r2r2k - would be interesting using as a R2R DAC and then line out 4.4-to-4.4 to WA11 - maybe would be great, but r2r2k very inconvinient as a transport and probably need a transport on their own
Fiio M7/M9 - very cheap transport with LDAC and Tidal - and can be connected to WA11 via ucb-c cable - using DAC of WA11. unfortunately WA11 doesn't have LDAC bluetooth, it would be better. 

the most promising portable rig:
Fiio M9 (transport) - Tidal - LDAC - r2r2k (DAC) - 4.4-4.4 audio cable - WA11 (amp) - earphones. probably the best sound - but quite difficult to run even in the train, maybe only for office.


----------



## jwbrent

jwbrent said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Are we still looking at a March ship date?
> 
> ...



@HiFiGuy528, any comment on the above?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

@HiFiGuy528 Mike, I thought this thing was supposed to be 2 watts @100ohms? It says it's a lot weaker on the Wooaudio site.


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Feb 11, 2019)

Zachik said:


> Mike - will it come with both USB-C to USB-C as well as USB-C to USB-A cables?
> Most people (me included) do not have a USB-C port in their laptop / desktop computer... Only USB-A...



Yes, C to C and C to A cables are included.



jwbrent said:


> @HiFiGuy528, any comment on the above?



WA11 topaz are starting to ship to customers this week in accordance with the pre-order position in the queue.



PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> @HiFiGuy528 Mike, I thought this thing was supposed to be 2 watts @100ohms? It says it's a lot weaker on the Wooaudio site.



in hundreds of hours testing/listening, the higher power number did not give the sound quality and battery life to be worth it. The 1W is plenty of power to drive power hungry headphones with the sound quality our customers expects from our products.

To answer your question on the Diana Phi thread, yes WA11 can drive it with ease and sounds really great. Hope you can make it to CanJam next weekend to experience the pairing.


----------



## Mimouille

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Yes, C to C and C to A cables are included.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,

Have you tried to pair the Topaz with Sony DAPs such as the WM1Z as a pure amp? With good results? Thank you


----------



## jeffri

May I know what is the power output rated for 16 ohms?

Also a question, if I have an unbalanced DAC, can I use it to output into the balanced input on WA11?


----------



## ayang02

Mimouille said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have you tried to pair the Topaz with Sony DAPs such as the WM1Z as a pure amp? With good results? Thank you



I'm also interested to know whether WM1A/Z WM port OTG > WA11 type C connection works. I think the sound will be cleaner than using 4.4 mm balanced out based on previous experience.


----------



## Mimouille

ayang02 said:


> I'm also interested to know whether WM1A/Z WM port OTG > WA11 type C connection works. I think the sound will be cleaner than using 4.4 mm balanced out based on previous experience.


I was thinking using the 4.4mm out. Otherwise WM1Z is just transport, which is king of a waste no?


----------



## ayang02

Mimouille said:


> I was thinking using the 4.4mm out. Otherwise WM1Z is just transport, which is king of a waste no?



How so? I think the only limitation right now for the WM1 series is the inability to use Bluetooth receiver mode when using USB OTG. Other than that, the sound should be cleaner unless you also want to bypass WA11's DAC and just use its amp section?


----------



## Mimouille

ayang02 said:


> How so? I think the only limitation right now for the WM1 series is the inability to use Bluetooth receiver mode when using USB OTG. Other than that, the sound should be cleaner unless you also want to bypass WA11's DAC and just use its amp section?


Yest I want to try to do that, as the WM1Z DAC is excellent IMHO


----------



## ayang02

Mimouille said:


> Yest I want to try to do that, as the WM1Z DAC is excellent IMHO



Got it, if only the WM1 series have dedicated line out, this would be perfect.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Yes, C to C and C to A cables are included.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info Mike! And, yes, I'll be there Saturday and maybe Sunday.


----------



## WooAudio (Feb 11, 2019)

edited. see below.

Jack


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

WooAudio said:


> You may use the 4.4mm LINE input to bypass the WA11. We will offer various cables for connections to a wide of sources.
> 
> If you'd like to use the Walkman 4.4mm output to the WA11 LINE input, here is one we will offer.
> 
> ...


What kind of setups will you guys have in your listening room @ Canjam this weekend?


----------



## WooAudio

You may use the 4.4mm LINE input to bypass the WA11 internal DAC. We will offer a range of cables for various sources. 

If you'd like to connect your Walkman to the WA11 via a 4.4mm analog cable, here is one we will offer.



 



Thanks,
Jack


----------



## ayang02

WooAudio said:


> You may use the 4.4mm LINE input to bypass the WA11 internal DAC. We will offer a range of cables for various sources.
> 
> If you'd like to connect your Walkman to the WA11 via a 4.4mm analog cable, here is one we will offer.
> 
> ...



Does the WM port USB OTG connection work with WA11?


----------



## jeffri

Is it possible to connect unbalanced source to WA11?


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Feb 11, 2019)

jeffri said:


> Is it possible to connect unbalanced source to WA11?



no... cannot convert unbalanced to balanced. It will short out the balanced input.


----------



## elira

HiFiGuy528 said:


> no... cannot convert unbalanced to balanced. It will short out the balanced input.


Are you sure about this? It doesn't make much sense. It should work if the negative pin is connected to ground and the signal to the positive pin (for each channel). When the input is receiving silence both pins are essentially connected to ground, not completely shorted but the output impedance of the device connected could be near 0 ohms.


----------



## jeffri

HiFiGuy528 said:


> no... cannot convert unbalanced to balanced. It will short out the balanced input.



Thanks, I have a cable made with my local engineer from RCA to 4.4 and they said it's possible. I'm worried if it will be a good idea to use it, don't wanna risk shorting out the balanced input...


----------



## ayang02

My guess is the WA11's balanced input does not have GND connected? I asked about WA11's 4.4 mm balanced out a long time ago and it seems like the balanced output port does not have GND connected, not sure if this has changed.

I look at some device like Mass Kobo 428, its 4.4 mm balanced input can take unbalanced signal via a switch and Mass Kobo provides an input connection table for various cable combinations. Maybe this is a bit more complicated than expected.


----------



## WooAudio

ayang02 said:


> My guess is the WA11's balanced input does not have GND connected? I asked about WA11's 4.4 mm balanced out a long time ago and it seems like the balanced output port does not have GND connected, not sure if this has changed.



The LINE input has a Ground connected. There is no Ground on the 4.4mm output.


----------



## WooAudio

ayang02 said:


> Does the WM port USB OTG connection work with WA11?



Yes, the connection would look like this: WM -> WM Port USB adapter -> USB A-to-C cable -> WA11.


----------



## ayang02

WooAudio said:


> The LINE input has a Ground connected. There is no Ground on the 4.4mm output.



May I ask what's the use of Ground for the balanced input if the port doesn't support unbalanced connection? I assume if you require a balanced connection for the input port, only L+/- & R+/- will be used right?


----------



## ayang02

WooAudio said:


> Yes, the connection would look like this: WM -> WM Port USB adapter -> USB A-to-C cable -> WA11.



Thanks! I already have a WM port to USB type-A cable ready along with a type A female to type C male adapter. Can't wait for the WA11 to arrive!


----------



## Jalo

Jack, I am on the preorder list and have been waiting anxiously for the release of the WA11.  Based on Jude initial video, the WA11 was going to have 2 W at 100 ohm.  I am surprise that it get cut down to 1.2 W at 30 ohm. That is almost a 70% decrease in power output. It is still very good for most iems, but for headphones at 100 ohm  has only 350 mw is too weak.  What happened?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Jalo said:


> Jack, I am on the preorder list and have been waiting anxiously for the release of the WA11.  Based on Jude initial video, the WA11 was going to have 2 W at 100 ohm.  I am surprise that it get cut down to 1.2 W at 30 ohm. That is almost a 70% decrease in power output. It is still very good for most iems, but for headphones at 100 ohm  has only 350 mw is too weak.  What happened?



The specs are tested at one frequency (1kHz) and won't tell you the whole story - unless you listen to test tone only with your gear.   e.g. rated 100 bhp on a Honda Civic is not the same 100 bhp on a Porsche 911. 

WA11 topaz can drive power demanding full-size headphones with ease. I am enjoying it with Diana Phi playing music from iPad Pro (usb-c) right now and it sounds great.


----------



## Zachik

HiFiGuy528 said:


> I am enjoying it with Diana Phi playing music from iPad Pro (usb-c) right now


Mike - you're such a tease!!


----------



## elira

@HiFiGuy528 I assume the published specs are for the balanced output, do you have specs for the single ended one?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

HiFiGuy528 said:


> The specs are tested at one frequency (1kHz) and won't tell you the whole story - unless you listen to test tone only with your gear.   e.g. rated 100 bhp on a Honda Civic is not the same 100 bhp on a Porsche 911.
> 
> WA11 topaz can drive power demanding full-size headphones with ease. I am enjoying it with Diana Phi playing music from iPad Pro (usb-c) right now and it sounds great.


Mike, I still don't get it.


----------



## Jalo

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Mike, I still don't get it.


Ha ha, it reminds me of the question "which is heavier, one pound of cotton or one pound of steel"


----------



## Jalo

Mike, I was hoping to use the WA11 to drive the Susvara, do you think it can still do it?  My original thinking was 2 Watts at 100 ohm, that is almost 4 Watts at 50 ohm.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Jalo said:


> Ha ha, it reminds me of the question "which is heavier, one pound of cotton or one pound of steel"


----------



## HiFiGuy528

New video!


----------



## jeffri

Looking great!


----------



## XP_98

Could someone test it with a Sony WM1Z DAP, and compare «usb in» vs «balanced line in» (wa11 as amp only) ?


----------



## Focux

nice, reminds me of the phatlab phantasy (also pure class A) 

price point seems close enough too


----------



## XP_98 (Feb 14, 2019)

Another question : how does it compare with Ifi Audio IDSD micro black label and Chord Hugo 2 ?


----------



## jwbrent (Feb 14, 2019)

HiFiGuy528 said:


> New video!




So, based on the instruction from this video, it appears the Line In is only for balanced sources even though a 4.4mm plug can be built unbalanced. Do I have this right?


----------



## Zachik

XP_98 said:


> Another question : how does it compare with Ifi Audio IDSD micro black label and Chord Hugo 2 ?


The prototype (formerly Passport) sounded warmer and more musical than Hugo 2 and iDSD BL.  Granted, both have bass boost and other filters, so sound could be tweaked!
Personally, I felt the proto was the most tube sounding solid-state amp that I auditioned. That sold me and I placed an order


----------



## elira

jwbrent said:


> So, based on the instruction from this video, it appears the Line In is only for balanced sources even though a 4.4mm plug can be built unbalanced. Do I have this right?


Yes, which is a little weird because most balanced inputs work just fine with single ended signals. If in fact the line in is delicate and can be damaged by a single ended source, I would be worried of it being damaged by a balanced source it doesn't like. @HiFiGuy528 do you have the requirements needed for a balanced source in order for it to be safe to use with the WA11?


----------



## jwbrent

Zachik said:


> The prototype (formerly Passport) sounded warmer and more musical than Hugo 2 and iDSD BL.  Granted, both have bass boost and other filters, so sound could be tweaked!
> Personally, I felt the proto was the most tube sounding solid-state amp that I auditioned. That sold me and I placed an order



Pure Class A SS amps generally sound that way, very smooth with ultra low distortion in the upper frequencies. The reason for my interest ...


----------



## jwbrent

If there is a way to use an unbalanced source (providing the circuit sends signal to the ¼ jack, perhaps Woo can supply a cable option so no one has to worry about damaging the WA11.

This leads me to ask whether the line in feeds both headphone jacks ...


----------



## hamhamhamsta

Does this Woo11 work well with iem, or exclusively headphones only? I mean is there hiss etc


----------



## Jorge Luna

First units just shipped this week, doubt too many folks have them on site. No review  out really. Check the video on page 1 Jude might have said something.


----------



## elira

I’ve not received any info from WooAudio, but I only paid the $100 deposit. Has anyone been contacted to complete payment?


----------



## RobertSM

elira said:


> I’ve not received any info from WooAudio, but I only paid the $100 deposit. Has anyone been contacted to complete payment?



I was in contact w/Mike from Woo Audio earlier this week. He explained to me that pre-ordered WA11 will go out as the orders came in. First ones to ship will be first orders received. He said the orders being shipped out this week were for the first people that place their order in May 2018. 

I'll have to be wait my turn. My pre-order was placed in Sept 2018. So I think many will get the WA11 before me. That's OK. You have to be fair with these things. First come, first served.


----------



## CactoesGel

I preordered at the end of December.  I probably won't get mine for awhile which is fine.  I'm hoping to read/hear a number of impressions/reviews by then to make a calculated decision to order or not.


----------



## jwbrent

Mike told me most orders will ship in March ...


----------



## RobertSM

I have some good news. I received a email from Jack Wu this morning. My WA11 Topaz is being prepared for shipping and scheduled to go out this week. 

Yeah!


----------



## elira

RobertSM said:


> I have some good news. I received a email from Jack Wu this morning. My WA11 Topaz is being prepared for shipping and scheduled to go out this week.
> 
> Yeah!


When did you preordered it?


----------



## RobertSM

I pre-ordered it in early Sept.


----------



## Zachik

My pre-order placed (and paid in full) on Aug. 18, 2018 and still - nothing...


----------



## RobertSM (Feb 18, 2019)

@Zachik, I'm sure yours is being shipped out too any day now.

I know a batch went out last week. I also know some people were able to buy units on site at Can Jam NYC this weekend. And of course Woo needed display models to show customers also for Can Jam. My guess is they had to recount the number they had on hand and figure out who to send them to.  I'm on the West Coast, and being shipped from the East Coast will still take awhile. So in truth, I dont know when I will receive my WA11.

The email Jack sent asked me to confirm shipping address & contact information. And said the unit will ship sometime this week. I confirmed. Now I will wait excitedly.


----------



## Zachik

RobertSM said:


> @Zachik, I'm sure yours is being shipped out too any day now.
> 
> I know a batch went out last week. I also know some people were able to buy units on site at Can Jam NYC this weekend. And of course Woo needed display models to show customers also for Can Jam. My guess is they had to recount the number they had on hand and figure out who to send them to.  I'm on the West Coast, and being shipped from the East Coast will still take awhile. So in truth, I dont know when I will receive my WA11.
> 
> The email Jack sent asked me to confirm shipping address & contact information. And said the unit will ship sometime this week. I confirmed. Now I will wait excitedly.


I am in CA as well. In my case, since I bought from Woo before - maybe they just did not need to confirm my address (wishful thinking here... )
Oh well - it will arrive when it does...


----------



## SDBiotek

Forgive the amateur photo, but this just arrived! Hope to spend some time trying it out later today.


----------



## SDBiotek (Feb 18, 2019)

So far, so good, but I will have to do some research regarding hooking up sources to the WA11. I'm running my old AK100 II (balanced output) since I do not have either a 4.4 mm to 4.4 mm interconnect for the line input, or USB cable to run digital out from my Sony WM1A ( at least, no combo I tried was recognized by the WA11). Luckily I found a short 2.5 mm to 2.5 mm cable, and a 2.5 mm female to 4.4 adapter.
Despite the less than ideal source and cabling situation, it is driving my AKG K7XX with tons of headroom to spare (on the unbalanced jack). Hard to get a good picture on the sound signature due to the AK 100 II comparatively murky sound.

I'll post some more once I either find long lost interconnects in my closet (shudder) or anyone has some cable suggestions!

Edit: seriously, 4.4 mm male to 4.4 mm male interconnects do not seem to be for sale anywhere online, but I have not tried contacting any custom cable makers yet to see if any can build one on special request. I can get by with my cobbled together 2.5 mm balanced interconnect if I get another 4.4 mm adapter. If you want to run balanced output from a DAP with a 4.4 mm jack (such as the Sony, or also an Ibasso DX series with AMP8), you'll need to be a bit creative.


----------



## jmills8

SDBiotek said:


> So far, so good, but I will have to do some research regarding hooking up sources to the WA11. I'm running my old AK100 II (balanced output) since I do not have either a 4.4 mm to 4.4 mm interconnect for the line input, or USB cable to run digital out from my Sony WM1A ( at least, no combo I tried was recognized by the WA11). Luckily I found a short 2.5 mm to 2.5 mm cable, and a 2.5 mm female to 4.4 adapter.
> Despite the less than ideal source and cabling situation, it is driving my AKG K7XX with tons of headroom to spare (on the unbalanced jack). Hard to get a good picture on the sound signature due to the AK 100 II comparatively murky sound.
> 
> I'll post some more once I either find long lost interconnects in my closet (shudder) or anyone has some cable suggestions!
> ...


4.4 interconnectors are the new way.


----------



## XP_98 (Feb 20, 2019)

I red there is a 4.4 to 4.4 interconnect included in the Oriolus Ba300s bundle... WA should do the same...


----------



## singingbee

SDBiotek said:


> Forgive the amateur photo, but this just arrived! Hope to spend some time trying it out later today.



Have you tried using iem's? is it quiet for sensitive iem's?


----------



## SDBiotek

singingbee said:


> Have you tried using iem's? is it quiet for sensitive iem's?


Not yet, but I suspect the gain is too high for iems. I should have some time tomorrow to try it out. I got a cold this week so I haven't been doing much headphone time the past few days.


----------



## elira

I remember one of the mayor complains about the prototype was that the gain was a little high, hopefully they addressed that, at least for the low gain setting.


----------



## XP_98

On the other side, the number of DAPs with enough power for IEMs is increasing, the real need for more power = external amping is with headphones..


----------



## Jalo

XP_98 said:


> On the other side, the number of DAPs with enough power for IEMs is increasing, the real need for more power = external amping is with headphones..


That is very true.  Comparing the spec of the WA11 to the Cayin N8 Dap shows WA11 has 120 mW @300 Ohm and the N8 has 200 mW @300 Ohm with the N8 comes also with a build in tube amp.  I like to hear how the WA11 works with the phones like HE1000 V2, LCD4, etc.


----------



## SDBiotek

@singingbee, I just briefly tried using the WA11 with my Noble Katanas iems. There is a bit of hiss, but you can use iems.

At the moment I'm using an Ibasso DX150 with AMP8 to drive the balanced input on the WA11. In order to get a useful amount of travel on the volume pot, I have the Ibasso volume set at 80 (max is 150). I could be imagining it, but I think there is less hiss when I use the WA11 single ended output, compared with balanced. I'm not hearing much difference between single ended vs balanced. Again, this is only with using the Katanas.

As for the sound, it is very nice and feels a bit relaxed. Not as tubey as the WA8 (especially in 3 tube mode), but has a similar house sound. I'm enjoying it a lot with my Mr. Speakers Aeon single ended until I get my XLR to 4.4 adapter. Vocals definitely shine, but there is still a nice soundstage, if it's in the recording.


----------



## SDBiotek

WA11 next to his older brother WA8


----------



## CactoesGel

@SDBiotek I’d love to read about your impressions on the differences.  I can’t afford both.  Why should I get one over the other?


----------



## jmills8

CactoesGel said:


> @SDBiotek I’d love to read about your impressions on the differences.  I can’t afford both.  Why should I get one over the other?
> 
> Cant put one in your pocket.


----------



## SDBiotek

Some further notes:
For potential iem users, when I use the WA11 DAC, I barely get any usable volume range. It may be doable with less sensitive iems than the Noble Katanas. I could barely go from zero volume to very loud before I had the channels balanced. Using line in is the way to go.

Using the Sony WM1A balanced out, I used max volume. The sound was too rounded off and polite otherwise. 

ZMF Auteur can be driven very well through the WA11 single ended out, but using high gain. Waiting on my 4.4 adapter so I can finally run some big cans off the balanced out.


----------



## SDBiotek

CactoesGel said:


> @SDBiotek I’d love to read about your impressions on the differences.  I can’t afford both.  Why should I get one over the other?



If you want tubes, the WA8. The tradeoffs are having to wait for a while for the tubes to warm up each time, the WA8 gets pretty hot during use, and while it's battery powered,it is not practical to carry around. I use mine mostly around my house when I don't want to be tied to a desktop amp. For me, it works fine for iems or full size headphones.
The WA11 is definitely smaller and lighter and easier to carry around. It does not sound as lush as the WA8 (especially in 3 tube mode), but it does have some Class A warmth to its sound signature. It charges off USB-C, instead of the large power adapter of the WA8. Not 100% sure on this, but i think the WA11 also runs a bit longer per charge. So far, the WA11 does not seem to be as good a potential match if you use sensitive iems.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

beautiful pic from customer Victor.


----------



## Jalo (Feb 25, 2019)

SDBiotek said:


> Some further notes:
> *For potential iem users, when I use the WA11 DAC, I barely get any usable volume range.* It may be doable with less sensitive iems than the Noble Katanas. *I could barely go from zero volume to very loud before I had the channels balanced*. Using line in is the way to go.
> 
> Using the Sony WM1A balanced out, I used max volume. The sound was too rounded off and polite otherwise.



What is your setting? Did you use low gain setting? Is it on single ended out or 4.4 out, is it line in or digital in?  What is the volume setting for input? If you use max volume for line in, did you try to lower the volume input? When you go from zero to very loud, what is that mean? from zero to 1, or 2, or 3?


----------



## Mimouille

HiFiGuy528 said:


> beautiful pic from customer Victor.


Wow I didn't know you could listen to music with a Nintendo DS


----------



## Jalo

I am having a dilemma with the WA11.  I preordered the WA11 on the understanding from the initial video by Jude that it has 2 Watts into 100 ohm. My reasoning is that will be sufficient to drive almost all full size headphones including the Susvara.  Now the spec is significantly reduced while at the same time some of the top end daps are approaching the WA11 spec. like LPGT or the Cayin N8. I am having second thoughts as to whether I should just get one of these high power daps instead of carrying an additional piece of gear especially if it is too powerful for iems as the post above indicates and may not be powerful enough for demanding full size phones. what do you think?

Besides I also have the WA8.


----------



## Mimouille

Jalo said:


> I am having a dilemma with the WA11.  I preordered the WA11 on the understanding from the initial video by Jude that it has 2 Watts into 100 ohm. My reasoning is that will be sufficient to drive almost all full size headphones including the Susvara.  Now the spec is significantly reduced while at the same time some of the top end daps are approaching the WA11 spec. like LPGT or the Cayin N8. I am having second thoughts as to whether I should just get one of these high power daps instead of carrying an additional piece of gear especially if it is too powerful for iems as the post above indicates and may not be powerful enough for demanding full size phones. what do you think?
> 
> Besides I also have the WA8.



Since I have a high impedance IEM, I think you should keep it, realize you don't need it and sell it to me.


----------



## SDBiotek (Feb 25, 2019)

Jalo said:


> What is your setting? Did you use low gain setting? Is it on single ended out or 4.4 out, is it line in or digital in?  What is the volume setting for input? If you use max volume for line in, did you try to lower the volume input? When you go from zero to very loud, what is that mean? from zero to 1, or 2, or 3?



Lots of questions in there! I was using the DAC in the WA11, so obviously that meant I was using USB /digital input. There is no volume control using my Sony DAP as a digital transport.  The volume issue happened with both single ended out and (obviously) was worse using balanced out. I was using low gain with the Katanas, as I had no desire to destroy my ears with high gain, lol.
I barely turned the volume knob at all. There are no discreet "1, 2, 3" etc markings on the volume knob.

Note: If you use a computer as your digital source, you can adjust your volume and can probably get enough usuable range on the WA11 when using a fairly sensitive iem.


----------



## AnakChan

Jalo said:


> I am having a dilemma with the WA11.  I preordered the WA11 on the understanding from the initial video by Jude that it has 2 Watts into 100 ohm. My reasoning is that will be sufficient to drive almost all full size headphones including the Susvara.  Now the spec is significantly reduced while at the same time some of the top end daps are approaching the WA11 spec. like LPGT or the Cayin N8. I am having second thoughts as to whether I should just get one of these high power daps instead of carrying an additional piece of gear especially if it is too powerful for iems as the post above indicates and may not be powerful enough for demanding full size phones. what do you think?
> 
> Besides I also have the WA8.


Pity. I was hoping to be able to lug around a WA11 for the Susvara instead of the MC275...


----------



## jmills8

SDBiotek said:


> Lots of questions in there! I was using the DAC in the WA11, so obviously that meant I was using USB /digital input. There is no volume control using my Sony DAP as a digital transport.  The volume issue happened with both single ended out and (obviously) was worse using balanced out. I was using low gain with the Katanas, as I had no desire to destroy my ears with high gain, lol.
> I barely turned the volume knob at all. There are no discreet "1, 2, 3" etc markings on the volume knob.
> 
> Note: If you use a computer as your digital source, you can adjust your volume and can probably get enough usuable range on the WA11 when using a fairly sensitive iem.


Well you using BA drivers, wonder how a Dynamic driver iem will do.


----------



## Jalo

Mimouille said:


> Since I have a high impedance IEM, I think you should keep it, realize you don't need it and sell it to me.


Ha Ha somehow I know I can always count on you to come through-it is to take care of yourself first.  How about if I end up not buying it, I'll just give it to you.


----------



## Jalo (Feb 25, 2019)

SDBiotek said:


> Lots of questions in there! I was using the DAC in the WA11, so obviously that meant I was using USB /digital input. There is no volume control using my Sony DAP as a digital transport.  The volume issue happened with both single ended out and (obviously) was worse using balanced out. I was using low gain with the Katanas, as I had no desire to destroy my ears with high gain, lol.
> I barely turned the volume knob at all. There are no discreet "1, 2, 3" etc markings on the volume knob.
> 
> Note: If you use a computer as your digital source, you can adjust your volume and can probably get enough usuable range on the WA11 when using a fairly sensitive iem.


Thanks for the clarification.  So if a person is strictly on iems platfrom, and the WA11 at its lowest setting (SE out and low gain) is basically not functional or too loud but at the same time may not be enough for high demanding phones.  Then the only utility is for easy to drive headphones like my Utopia but I can drive my Utopia with any current crops of Daps. That is a very limited application.


----------



## SDBiotek

Jalo said:


> Thanks for the clarification.  So if a person is strictly on iems platfrom, and the WA11 at its lowest setting (SE out and low gain) is basically not functional or too loud but at the same time may not be enough for high demanding phones.  Then the only utility is for easy to drive headphones like my Utopia but I can drive my Utopia with any current crops of Daps. That is a very limited application.


I'd wait to see what other WA11 users have to say before drawing that conclusion. For my iems, yes, it's not a great match, but people with high impedance iems may have a very different experience. Also,  most headphones do not need  1W. Some planar headphones may be able to take a lot of power, but do not actually need that much. So far, the WA11 has more than enough power for my AKG K7XX, Mr. Speakers Aeon, and Zmf Auteur.


----------



## Jalo

How about HD800, LCD4, HE1000 V2 etc, and I am not wanting it to just make sound, I want it to have headroom, sustaining bass, open soundstage, well control treble.


----------



## Mimouille

Jalo said:


> How about HD800, LCD4, HE1000 V2 etc, and I am not wanting it to just make sound, I want it to have headroom, sustaining bass, open soundstage, well control treble.


----------



## SDBiotek

Jalo said:


> How about HD800, LCD4, HE1000 V2 etc, and I am not wanting it to just make sound, I want it to have headroom, sustaining bass, open soundstage, well control treble.


So you want your instant gratification and want it now, lol! I am sure there will be more impressions soon from folks that have those particular headphones.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

WA11 + AKG K712, K7xx, K702 = amazing. It sounds like a $4K rig.


----------



## jwbrent

Jalo said:


> I am having a dilemma with the WA11.  I preordered the WA11 on the understanding from the initial video by Jude that it has 2 Watts into 100 ohm. My reasoning is that will be sufficient to drive almost all full size headphones including the Susvara.  Now the spec is significantly reduced while at the same time some of the top end daps are approaching the WA11 spec. like LPGT or the Cayin N8. I am having second thoughts as to whether I should just get one of these high power daps instead of carrying an additional piece of gear especially if it is too powerful for iems as the post above indicates and may not be powerful enough for demanding full size phones. what do you think?
> 
> Besides I also have the WA8.



Hi Jalo,

I was hot for the WA11 myself, but I, too, like the idea of a DAP that has enough power to drive my headphones in my collection. My old AK240SS still sounds good to my ears, but it won’t drive my K702 Annies, Utopia, or D8000 to the levels I’d like, especially recordings that were mastered before the loudness wars beginning in the late 80s that have 8-10dB less output.

On the other hand, I like the design of the WA11 but I really don’t need a DAC because of the 240SS and a Qutest. Still trying to figure out what to do ...


----------



## Jalo

Ha, AK240SS what a gem. I still have my AK240SS Red wine Edition. Totally agree with you on the DAC aspect.  I had hoped that they will utilize the latest crop of dacs from AKM or Sabre in the WA11 instead of a four years old version.


----------



## Jalo

@Mim and SDBiotek, yes, this is beyond America, this is sex and I want it NOW.


----------



## jwbrent

Jalo said:


> Ha, AK240SS what a gem. I still have my AK240SS Red wine Edition. Totally agree with you on the DAC aspect.  I had hoped that they will utilize the latest crop of dacs from AKM or Sabre in the WA11 instead of a four years old version.



I agree. There must be a significant difference in cost between 2014 vintage TOTL DACs and current ones, or greater power consumption.

Still love the way the 240SS is designed and feels in the hand naked. A sensuous experience!


----------



## EDWARIS

so WA11 would be bad for iems?? I purchased it to listen it with iem - kaisers, atlas, solaris or khan in the future. is it not good option for them?


----------



## joshuachew

HiFiGuy528 said:


> WA11 + AKG K712, K7xx, K702 = amazing. It sounds like a $4K rig.


No reply to the concerns in the posts above - just this?


----------



## elira

joshuachew said:


> No reply to the concerns in the posts above - just this?


If you see the thread they randomly answer some concerns while they just ignore others. I don’t know if they purposely ignore those concerns or if it’s just an oversight.


----------



## joshuachew

elira said:


> If you see the thread they randomly answer some concerns while they just ignore others. I don’t know if they purposely ignore those concerns or if it’s just an oversight.


If you were running a business, and your customers raised concerns that would/could jeopardize sales but you are able to clarify and give an answer to put your customers mind at ease and at the same time not affect your sales - would you clarify and answer the doubts and concerns that have been raised? Yes you certainly would. Unless you don't have anything to clarify or answer to with regards to the concerns. Or you know very well that the issues and concerns that are being raised by the customers are indeed actual issues and concerns of the product. Then you would avoid and ignore it. Simple as that. But as it stands, I did preorder it, but looks like I will not be purchasing it. Disappointing from Woo. 
Whats the use of having and hiring a guy to be your marketing and PR guy if he's not going to take care of the basic valid concerns of customers.


----------



## Mimouille

joshuachew said:


> If you were running a business, and your customers raised concerns that would/could jeopardize sales but you are able to clarify and give an answer to put your customers mind at ease and at the same time not affect your sales - would you clarify and answer the doubts and concerns that have been raised? Yes you certainly would. Unless you don't have anything to clarify or answer to with regards to the concerns. Or you know very well that the issues and concerns that are being raised by the customers are indeed actual issues and concerns of the product. Then you would avoid and ignore it. Simple as that. But as it stands, I did preorder it, but looks like I will not be purchasing it. Disappointing from Woo.
> Whats the use of having and hiring a guy to be your marketing and PR guy if he's not going to take care of the basic valid concerns of customers.


Because they are selling like hotcakes whatever happens.


----------



## echineko

Mimouille said:


> Because they are selling like hotcakes whatever happens.


We should really stop supporting companies like that, in that case


----------



## jmills8

Maybe they are replying on their site first then they might go onto different audio forums.


----------



## Mimouille

echineko said:


> We should really stop supporting companies like that, in that case


Let's not go too fast on this one I guess, I was just saying, as they are quite busy selling like crazy, they don't see addressing some of these concerns as a key priority.


----------



## chimney189

This crap is seriously expensive .. now where's that ALO v5..


----------



## Zachik

guys - give Mike and Jack time to respond... they *might* have a life, and not following the threads 24/7


----------



## joshuachew

Zachik said:


> guys - give Mike and Jack time to respond... they *might* have a life, and not following the threads 24/7


The problem is, they ARE replying. They're just ignoring the queries and concerns being put forth and just posting their marketing posts and promoting the product. 
And you're a small business owner, this IS your life. Maybe that's not how everyone runs a business over here *shrugs*


----------



## Zachik

Well, all I know for a fact is that I pre-ordered my unit (and paid in full) in Aug. 2018, and Mike has told me I am part of the first batch (original ETA was end of Nov. 2018).
Several delays later - apparently my unit was *not* shipped as part of the first batch.
So, I am a little disappointed, but still anxiously waiting for my unit!  

I do agree that Mike and Jack should improve their communication to the community.  Other small businesses are actually worse, but some are definitely better...


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Feb 27, 2019)

joshuachew said:


> The problem is, they ARE replying. They're just ignoring the queries and concerns being put forth and just posting their marketing posts and promoting the product.
> And you're a small business owner, this IS your life. Maybe that's not how everyone runs a business over here *shrugs*



It is not possible for our team to monitor every post in every forum. The official communication channel is by sending us an email at info@wooaudio.com. We typically respond within hours during business days. If you don't get a response, check your Spam Inbox as well. Sometimes they end up there.

That said... what is your question or concern?


----------



## Mimouille

HiFiGuy528 said:


> It is not possible for our team to monitor every post in every forum. The official communication channel is by sending us an email at info@wooaudio.com. We typically respond within hours during business days. If you don't get a response, check your Spam Inbox as well. Sometimes they end up there.
> 
> That said... *what is your question or concern*?



I am glad you asked. Here goes.

Is the Wa11 the bestestest thing in the entire galaxy, the one piece of gear to rule them all, that will finally satiate the bottomless pit of audiophiliac hunger, the abysmally void of emptiness that screeeches in my stomach, buy moooooaaaarrrr geeeaarrrr!!!!! Muuuussssstttt uuuppppgraaddeee!!!

So is it?






More seriously, if I use the Wa11 as an amp on my WM1Z, as it is one of the only amps with 4.4 in and out, will it sound good? How does it manage less than perfects outputs like the WM1Z's.

Thank you


----------



## hamhamhamsta

Mimouille said:


> I am glad you asked. Here goes.
> 
> Is the Wa11 the bestestest thing in the entire galaxy, the one piece of gear to rule them all, that will finally satiate the bottomless pit of audiophiliac hunger, the abysmally void of emptiness that screeeches in my stomach, buy moooooaaaarrrr geeeaarrrr!!!!! Muuuussssstttt uuuppppgraaddeee!!!
> 
> ...


The upgradeitis itch needs to be scratched


----------



## elira

@HiFiGuy528 when are you expecting to ship the preorders?


----------



## EDWARIS

so does wa11 have problems with iems?


----------



## WooAudio

elira said:


> @HiFiGuy528 when are you expecting to ship the preorders?


It depends on the date of preorder. Gradually, we are shipping the June 2018 orders. We hope to stabilize supply by April 2019. 



EDWARIS said:


> so does wa11 have problems with iems?


The amp has a low noise floor and will work with a range of IEMs. You will have to be careful about the volume knob position. Since it is a powerful amp, one might need to reduce the source volume to get to use a wider dial range of volume control. We recommend using the DAC input so this can be easily achieved.


----------



## Jalo

WooAudio said:


> It depends on the date of preorder. Gradually, we are shipping the June 2018 orders. We hope to stabilize supply by April 2019.
> 
> 
> The amp has a low noise floor and will work with a range of IEMs. You will have to be careful about the volume knob position. Since it is a powerful amp, one might need to reduce the source volume to get to use a wider dial range of volume control. We recommend using the DAC input so this can be easily achieved.


I thought it is the line in that we can vary the volume input, for dac input we don't have control on the input signal, right?


----------



## SDBiotek

Jalo said:


> I thought it is the line in that we can vary the volume input, for dac input we don't have control on the input signal, right?


If you use a computer as your digital source, you can adjust it. Per my previous posts, I am not able to do that on my Sony DAP (using USB out of the DAP), so in that situation, using a sensitive iem, it is hard to get a usable range on the WA11 volume pot before it is too loud.


----------



## Jalo

Thanks that is exactly what I mean, using my 1Z as source. But this is a portable amp so it will be used as a portable amp away from desptop computer.


----------



## SDBiotek

Jalo said:


> Thanks that is exactly what I mean, using my 1Z as source. But this is a portable amp so it will be used as a portable amp away from desptop computer.


Your experience may be different from mine, but using my fairly sensitive Katanas and digital out from the Sony, the gain is too high. Keep in mind too that not all analog pots are the same, so on other units the channel matching may be possible at a slightly lower volume than on my WA11. Just my opinion, but if your digital source cannot adjust volume, it can be tricky using a sensitive iem. I prefer using line in if I want to use iems, so I can get much more of a turn on the volume knob.


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Feb 28, 2019)

Mimouille said:


> I am glad you asked. Here goes.
> 
> More seriously, if I use the Wa11 as an amp on my WM1Z, as it is one of the only amps with 4.4 in and out, will it sound good? How does it manage less than perfects outputs like the WM1Z's.
> 
> Thank you



WM1Z is a great little DAP. I own one as well. The sound quality is great but it doesn't have enough power or listening volume for my reference headphone (Diana Phi by ABYSS). If you have power demanding headphones, adding WA11 to WM1Z would benefit the listening experience. As for analog or digital from WM1Z, I prefer the sound of WM-port (digital) to WA11. You would need the Sony WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable for Hi Res Audio Output adapter for the task.

https://amzn.to/2Ha5Mw3


----------



## WooAudio

Hi guys! Thanks for your patience. We are working non-stop. Posting questions here are not an instant demand for an answer. It becomes more difficult when there are many unrelated questions to sort through. If you have direct questions, feel free to send us an email. Messages in forums and social media would get too distracted at times. 

Here is an answer to a question. I am sure there are many unanswered.

_"so WA11 would be bad for iems?? I purchased it to listen it with iem - kaisers, atlas, solaris or khan in the future. is it not good option for them?"_
We put a priority on driving a wide range of full-sized headphones. It is high power and high gain for low sensitive and/or low impedance headphones. This is not to say it is not good for IEMs. For the high sensitive ones, all you need is to limit the source input strength. If you use a computer/phone/tablets, you can easily adjust the volume output setting via the playback app. This is probably is the simplest use case for it. If you use a DAP or a source that has a fixed output, your volume range control would be limited; then, you will have to find a use case that will work best for your application. Some IEMs, such as the Sony IER-Z1R would demand a clean power and the pairing is superb!

Other than IEMs, the WA11 works as in a straightforward fashion. It drives most (if not all) full-sized headphones you would expect from a desktop amp.

Look forward to hearing more feedback here. Thanks!


----------



## Jalo

Jack how does it drive Susvara, and HE1000 V2?


----------



## RobertSM (Mar 3, 2019)

Just received this. Hoping to get some time this weekend to get to know my new WA11 Topaz. Listening impressions to follow.


----------



## WooAudio

Jalo said:


> Jack how does it drive Susvara, and HE1000 V2?



The amp produces clean power and offers high gain. It drives them effectively with a satisfying volume.


----------



## RobertSM

Absolutely fantastic. I think I've found a match made in heaven. Running one wire USB-C out of my Samsung Galaxy S9+>WA11 Topaz>Sony MDR-Z7M2 with balanced 4.4mm Pentaconn cable. Brilliant sound. Very resolving, deep & wide soundstage. Tons of detail. Balance & power throughout the frequency spectrum. Honestly, I've never heard my Sonys sound so good.

The WA11 is so small too. Its light but has a sturdy feel to it. I'm very happy. Exactly what I was looking for. No compromises on the go/travel rig.


----------



## CactoesGel

RobertSM said:


> Absolutely fantastic. I think I've found a match made in heaven. Running one wire USB-C out of my Samsung Galaxy S9+>WA11 Topaz>Sony MDR-Z7M2 with balanced 4.4mm Pentaconn cable. Brilliant sound. Very resolving, deep & wide soundstage. Tons of detail. Balance & power throughout the frequency spectrum. Honestly, I've never heard my Sonys sound so good.
> 
> The WA11 is so small too. Its light but has a sturdy feel to it. I'm very happy. Exactly what I was looking for. No compromises on the go/travel rig.



Sound compared to the WA8?


----------



## RobertSM

My Sunday time is committed today for A/B comparison. But I should be able to have time in the next day or two to compare WA11/WA8. I'm also interested in this.

Comparison to follow.


----------



## Zachik

RobertSM said:


> Absolutely fantastic. I think I've found a match made in heaven. Running one wire USB-C out of my Samsung Galaxy S9+>WA11 Topaz>Sony MDR-Z7M2 with balanced 4.4mm Pentaconn cable. Brilliant sound. Very resolving, deep & wide soundstage. Tons of detail. Balance & power throughout the frequency spectrum. Honestly, I've never heard my Sonys sound so good.
> 
> The WA11 is so small too. Its light but has a sturdy feel to it. I'm very happy. Exactly what I was looking for. No compromises on the go/travel rig.


How does the Z7M2 compare to original Z7 ?  and does original Z7 sound as good with WA11 ?


----------



## RobertSM

@Zachik, sorry, I dont have any experience with either of the headphones you mentioned to compare.


----------



## jmills8

RobertSM said:


> Absolutely fantastic. I think I've found a match made in heaven. Running one wire USB-C out of my Samsung Galaxy S9+>WA11 Topaz>Sony MDR-Z7M2 with balanced 4.4mm Pentaconn cable. Brilliant sound. Very resolving, deep & wide soundstage. Tons of detail. Balance & power throughout the frequency spectrum. Honestly, I've never heard my Sonys sound so good.
> 
> The WA11 is so small too. Its light but has a sturdy feel to it. I'm very happy. Exactly what I was looking for. No compromises on the go/travel rig.


Wonder how that will slide in my pocket.


----------



## Zachik

RobertSM said:


> @Zachik, sorry, I dont have any experience with either of the headphones you mentioned to compare.


You mentioned "Running one wire USB-C out of my Samsung Galaxy S9+>WA11 Topaz>*Sony MDR-Z7M2* with balanced 4.4mm Pentaconn cable" so obviously you do use the Sony MDR-Z7M2... 
My question was whether you ever tried the original Sony MDR-Z7 and if so - how does it compare to your Sony MDR-Z7M2 ?


----------



## RobertSM (Mar 3, 2019)

jmills8 said:


> Wonder how that will slide in my pocket.



Well it could slip into a jacket pocket. But it's not tiny. Would have to be a winter jacket of sorts. Another thought, the way I see using the WA11 is pulling it out of my backpack. I typically use a backpack when I'm on the go. I use the same bag as my carry-on for travel. So on that level it's very doable. But this WA11 isn't going to slide into the back pocket of your favorite pair of jeans.


----------



## RobertSM

Zachik said:


> You mentioned "Running one wire USB-C out of my Samsung Galaxy S9+>WA11 Topaz>*Sony MDR-Z7M2* with balanced 4.4mm Pentaconn cable" so obviously you do use the Sony MDR-Z7M2...
> My question was whether you ever tried the original Sony MDR-Z7 and if so - how does it compare to your Sony MDR-Z7M2 ?



No, I've never tried the original Sony MDR-Z7.


----------



## jmills8

RobertSM said:


> Well it could slip into a jacket pocket. But it's not tiny. Would have to be a winter jacket of sorts. Another thought, the way I see using the WA11 is pulling it out of my backpack. I typically use a backpack when I'm on the go. I use the same bag as my carry-on for travel. So on that level it's very doable. But this WA11 isn't going to slide into the back pocket of your favorite pair of jeans.


Yeah, but like the Hugo one end the headphone connects and the other end source cable goes into the amp so basically all weight of amp will be on one end which is the cable from your source looping into the amp. Hence weight on this cable and where the cable connects to.


----------



## Zhanming057

I have been enjoying mine as well  I got it on the Canjam NYC showroom floor so I've had about two weeks on the unit, mostly with the Diana Phi and occasionally with the Mysphere 3.2. I was never a fan of the WA8 with stock tubes, found it too warm and slow. The upgrade tube kit tightened the signature up considerably but the overall heat and short battery life were big issues for me, and it wasn't something I ever seriously considered. 

Sound-wise the WA11 isn't as linear as some of the other solid state portable options, but it's in a good spot with great density and just a tiny hint of midrange emphasis a.l.a Pass or Rudistor. Personally I would actually prefer the highly linear treble of Mass Kobo amps, but the rolloff does help the amp's synergy with a larger range of headphones. It was a very close call for me between the WA11 and the Mass Kobo 424, the inclusion of a DAC and lower price of the WA11 were the tiebreakers.

Against the WA8 on purely sonic merits, if you're fan of Woo's tube amps, one amp sounds like a tube amp and the other one doesn't. But the WA11 is what I feel like a portable amp in 2019 should be, and nobody else is delivering on the same kind of forward-looking thinking.


----------



## WooAudio

@RobertSM, @Zhanming057 thanks for sharing your experiences and such a beautiful picture! Can't wait to hear more


----------



## Zachik

WooAudio said:


> Can't wait to hear more


Then... ship more!


----------



## elira

@WooAudio what’s the progress on the shipping?


----------



## WooAudio

elira said:


> @WooAudio what’s the progress on the shipping?



We are shipping orders placed in 2018 and moving as scheduled. If you have placed an order recently, it will ship toward the end of the month.


----------



## ayang02

WooAudio said:


> We are shipping orders placed in 2018 and moving as scheduled. If you have placed an order recently, it will ship toward the end of the month.



Have you guys shipped any international orders yet? I'm hearing we might see some units in Taiwan within a week or two...hope that's true.


----------



## elira

@WooAudio I've some concerns about the USB C implementation you decided to do. Based on what I have seen, you are shipping the unit with a special USB C to USB C cable, and a regular USB C to USB C cable doesn't seem to work (based on experiences of persons with the unit). I looked up the USB C specification and there are only 2 types of USB C to USB C cables that are allowed (Section 3.4 defines them), so section 3.4.1 and 3.4.2 define USB C 3.1 and USB C 2.0 respectively as the only two allowed by the specification and none of them have directionality, contrary to that the cable you are shipping with the unit is a "OTG" cable that has a host side. Based on that your cable doesn't meet the "USB Type-C Cable and Connector Specification" and it's going to be a pain to find replacements. 

Is there a good reason for you creating your own cable instead of adhering to the specification?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

elira said:


> @WooAudio what’s the progress on the shipping?



@ayang02 + @elira  We are working down the queue. Check your Inbox and Spam folder for email from us.


----------



## elira

HiFiGuy528 said:


> @ayang02 + @elira  We are working down the queue. Check your Inbox and Spam folder for email from us.


I've not received any additional communication regarding the WA11 after I pre-ordered it in July 2018.


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Mar 7, 2019)

elira said:


> @WooAudio I've some concerns about the USB C implementation you decided to do. Based on what I have seen, you are shipping the unit with a special USB C to USB C cable, and a regular USB C to USB C cable doesn't seem to work (based on experiences of persons with the unit). I looked up the USB C specification and there are only 2 types of USB C to USB C cables that are allowed (Section 3.4 defines them), so section 3.4.1 and 3.4.2 define USB C 3.1 and USB C 2.0 respectively as the only two allowed by the specification and none of them have directionality, contrary to that the cable you are shipping with the unit is a "OTG" cable that has a host side. Based on that your cable doesn't meet the "USB Type-C Cable and Connector Specification" and it's going to be a pain to find replacements.
> 
> Is there a good reason for you creating your own cable instead of adhering to the specification?



The USB-C input for DAC and for Charge on WA11 was carefully thought through AND tested extensively. We know that USB 2.0 has plenty of bandwidth to pass Hi-Res Audio including DSD so the 10Gbps bandwidth of USB 3.1 Gen 1 is not necessary for music playback. Additionally, we seperated the power delivery on WA11 so the sound quality is not impacted when the battery is charging while in use.

It would be easy for us to implement the USB 3.1 Gen 1 standard if WA11 ONLY needs to be compatible with the latest devices that also complies to the USB 3.1 Gen 1 standard. The reality is.... there are many computers, tablets, phones, and DAPs with variations of operating systems and USB controllers our customers are currently using. In our extensive testing with a wide range of devices, it was clear to us that the implementation of USB from big hardware manufacturers (Microsoft, Apple, Google, Samsung, Lenovo, Dell, Sony, etc.) varies GREATLY. Think about how cumbersome to use an Apple device with Lightning port (Apple Lightning to USB "camera adapter" required) with an external DAC/amp today.

In the end, we needed to pick our battles so we chose *compatibility* *without the need for adapter and dongles* as the primary objective. The supplied USB-C cable is a specialty cable (directional and OTG). This ensures ONE cable will rule them all. If we use the USB 3.1 Gen 1 standard, some WA11 users will have to use an adapter with their devices that don't meet the USB 3.1 Gen 1 standards. In the near future, customers will be able to buy replacement USB-C cable on our website and on Amazon with Prime shipping.



elira said:


> I've not received any additional communication regarding the WA11 after I pre-ordered it in July 2018.



Pls. send an email to info@wooaudio.com with your order number and a team member will check the status of your order.


----------



## elira

HiFiGuy528 said:


> The USB-C input for DAC and for Charge on WA11 was carefully thought through AND tested extensively. We know that USB 2.0 has plenty of bandwidth to pass Hi-Res Audio including DSD so the 10Gbps bandwidth of USB 3.1 Gen 1 is not necessary for music playback. Additionally, we seperated the power delivery on WA11 so the sound quality is not impacted when the battery is charging while in use.
> 
> It would be easy for us to implement the USB 3.1 Gen 1 standard if WA11 ONLY needs to be compatible with the latest devices that also complies to the USB 3.1 Gen 1 standard. The reality is.... there are many computers, tablets, phones, and DAPs with variations of operating systems and USB controllers our customers are currently using. In our extensive testing with a wide range of devices, it was clear to us that the implementation of USB from big hardware manufacturers (Microsoft, Apple, Google, Samsung, Lenovo, Dell, Sony, etc.) varies GREATLY. Think about how cumbersome to use an Apple device with Lightning port (Apple Lightning to USB "camera adapter" required) with an external DAC/amp today.
> 
> ...


The main advantage of USB C is the compatibility, if at the end the WA11 is only compatible with your special cables and your special charger then there’s no sense on using USB C. It’s like having proprietary connectors because we don’t have options other than buying the cables from you.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

elira said:


> The main advantage of USB C is the compatibility, ....



That is not true... USB-C is very messy right now. There are many articles on the internet trying to explain the mess. The advantage is there ONLY if device is the latest (2019 and newer) AND that it is USB 3.1 Gen 1 or Gen 2 spec.

If we made WA11 to USB 3.1 Gen 1 or Gen 2 spec, that WOULD be a *disadvantage* to our customers that aren't using newest computers, tablets, phones, DAPs, etc. It is important to us that customers CAN use the devices they own today and the devices they buy in the future. With the supplied cable, WA11 is compatible with all devices WITHOUT the need for an adapter or a dongle.


----------



## WooAudio

It is not a proprietary cable although it is not widely used.You can use any USB-C OTG adapter if you want. This is very common. Having just one cable is simple and clean. It is up to you how to connect the amp.

Also, you can use any USB 5V charger. We include a charger with a 3A output to speed up charging time. It will work with a lower output charger but you will see a longer charge time.


----------



## elira

WooAudio said:


> It is not a proprietary cable although it is not widely used.


It's not part of the USB type C specification.



WooAudio said:


> you can use any USB 5V charger


That's good, does it work with USB type C chargers or only USB type A chargers? As far as I understand it needs to meet certain requirements for a PD charger to recognize it as a legacy device and supply 5V. What happens if someone uses the supplied USB C to USB C cable in a PD charger to try to charge the WA11?


----------



## ayang02

HiFiGuy528 said:


> @ayang02 + @elira  We are working down the queue. Check your Inbox and Spam folder for email from us.



Sorry I should clarify that I didn't order from your website directly but rather from a local shop. I was just wondering if you guys have made shipments to your international distributors as I hear rumors that we might see WA11 near the middle of this month in Taiwan.


----------



## iPaintCode

I'm super glad Jack and Mike (and *woo* ever at Woo Audio) went for USB-C for both power and DAC, the ROI is far more significant, in the long run, considering USB-C is becoming far more available. There are a plethora of converters for USB-C for super cheap, and on top of that, I tip my hat to Woo for putting 4.4mm Pentaconn for passthrough input and output. If I didn't have a Chord Mojo and the WA11 was a tad more affordable (I'm sure it's worth every penny) I would defiantly add it my portable arsenal. Side question for @HiFiGuy528 and my apologies if this has been answered but is there circuitry for the battery to not get charged for people that leave this plugged in 100% of the time? How @Rob Watts designed the Hugo 2?


----------



## jeffri

I would say that the use of non-standard USB-C specification is disappointing. I'm expecting to be able to use some of my existing cable and don't need to carry multiple cables with me when I'm travelling.

Anyway, are you guys going to sell a shorter cable?


----------



## EDWARIS (Mar 8, 2019)

get my wa11 today. It arrived 2 weeks ago, but today the time I can listen it. The sound seems very very good, despite no wa11 neither headphones (ether flow C) are burned up. Looks it is amazing device. Also listened with my campfire atlas - no any problems. I was afraid it won’t be good with sensitive iems and ordered ether for them, but it is good with both iem and headphones.


----------



## EDWARIS




----------



## WooAudio

elira said:


> That's good, does it work with USB type C chargers or only USB type A chargers? As far as I understand it needs to meet certain requirements for a PD charger to recognize it as a legacy device and supply 5V. What happens if someone uses the supplied USB C to USB C cable in a PD charger to try to charge the WA11?



Both type-C connectors on the amp are 2.0 compliant, not 3.0/3.1. You will need USB 2.0 type-C cables. It will work with any USB-A charger. For USB-C chargers, you must use a USB-C OTG cable to charge the amp. The cable labeled HOST side should connect to the USB-C charger. We include two cables - one A-C and one C OTG - C. These two cables should allow you to connect most of the USB devices. 



jeffri said:


> are you guys going to sell a shorter cable?


Yes, we will offer short USB cables in the near future. A short USB C OTG to C short cable is unusual but you will need to find it on the web. See below. That's all you need to start enjoying music (a drink would be nice too)








iPaintCode said:


> is there circuitry for the battery to not get charged for people that leave this plugged in 100% of the time?


There is a smart battery charger built into the WA11. The battery won't get charged if it is full. You can plug it in all the time. 

And here is a connection diagram. The connection is fairly flexible. We are working on all the cables you see in this diagram.


----------



## jeffri

WooAudio said:


> Yes, we will offer short USB cables in the near future. A short USB C OTG to C short cable is unusual but you will need to find it on the web. See below. That's all you need to start enjoying music (a drink would be nice too)



That will be nice. It's difficult to find such cable though, any "OTG" search just come up with the USB-C adapter. lol

I guess I'll live with a USB-C OTG adapter and short USB cable for now as I have that lying around when travelling. Until you guys offer the shorter cable (hopefully one around 50cm or something).


----------



## jwbrent

Perhaps this has been asked already, but when using the line input, is there signal with the balanced output only, or is the signal fed to the unbalanced output as well?


----------



## SDBiotek

jwbrent said:


> Perhaps this has been asked already, but when using the line input, is there signal with the balanced output only, or is the signal fed to the unbalanced output as well?


The signal is fed to both.


----------



## jwbrent

SDBiotek said:


> The signal is fed to both.



Good to read, thank you.


----------



## WooAudio

Just wanted to pass on a deal on the Samsung 10,000 power bank (EB-P1100CSEGUS). Tested on the WA11 and worked very well. It will charge the amp two full power cycles.


----------



## Zachik

WooAudio said:


> Just wanted to pass on a deal on the Samsung 10,000 power bank (EB-P1100CSEGUS).


Jack - what is the deal? Is it on sale right now? (if so - where from?)


----------



## WooAudio

Do a web search on (EB-P1100CSEGUS). It is on Samsung official site.


----------



## Zachik

Sold out on Samsung web site. Oh well....


----------



## cedboe

EDWARIS said:


> get my wa11 today. It arrived 2 weeks ago, but today the time I can listen it. The sound seems very very good, despite no wa11 neither headphones (ether flow C) are burned up. Looks it is amazing device. Also listened with my campfire atlas - no any problems. I was afraid it won’t be good with sensitive iems and ordered ether for them, but it is good with both iem and headphones.


Seeing you have a Chord Hugo 2 as well, how do these 2 compare ? I'm hesitating between these two ! Though choice ! I like transparent but still musical sound, not a crazy details freak. More emotions.

The WA11 definitely looks more beautiful and clean ! Very well done Woo ! Woo-ooo !

Thanks !


----------



## EDWARIS (Mar 12, 2019)

cedboe said:


> Seeing you have a Chord Hugo 2 as well, how do these 2 compare ? I'm hesitating between these two ! Though choice ! I like transparent but still musical sound, not a crazy details freak. More emotions.
> 
> The WA11 definitely looks more beautiful and clean ! Very well done Woo ! Woo-ooo !
> 
> Thanks !



I had Hugo 2 before - even 2 times. I think Hugo 2 is very good device and as an dac it is definitely better than WA11 and probably any other portable device. it is very resolving, detailed and natural. I even used it some time as a home dac before I bought Denafrips Terminator. But as an amp I always feel it is little boring. not very emotional and engaging. first time it is always some wow, but after some time it looks little lifeless and filters did not help much. when I used it only as a dac it was great. it is best portable dac I think. but WA11 and some other devices - wm1z for example - play music better in the end for me, they more organic and musical. I didn't use WA11 dac yet, maybe it is also good, but I am not sure. now I use dac of fiio x7ii - it is quite good - and WA11 as an amp and it is great as an amp. maybe it is just tastes and maybe Hugo 2 was designed more for classical and jazz music and WA11 more for rock and vocal, I don't know, but now I liked WA11 more.


----------



## Mimouille

EDWARIS said:


> I had Hugo 2 before - even 2 times. I think Hugo 2 is very good device and as an dac it is definitely better than WA11 and probably any other portable device. it is very resolving, detailed and natural. I even used it some time as a home dac before I bought Denafrips Terminator. But as an amp I always feel it is little boring. not very emotional and engaging. first time it is always some wow, but after some time it looks little lifeless and filters did not help much. when I used it only as a dac it was great. it is best portable dac I think. but WA11 and some other devices - wm1z for example - play music better in the end for me, they more organic and musical. I didn't use WA11 dac yet, maybe it is also good, but I am not sure. now I use dac of fiio x7ii - it is quite good - and WA11 as an amp and it is great as an amp. maybe it is just tastes and maybe Hugo 2 was designed more for classical and jazz music and WA11 more for rock and vocal, I don't know, but now I liked WA11 more.


Without wanting to OT, have you tried the Hugo 2 with good amps? Would it not be superior to WA11 (of course bigger and way more expensive).


----------



## Jalo

EDWARIS said:


> But as an amp I always feel it is little boring. not very emotional and engaging. first time it is always some wow, but after some time it looks little lifeless and filters did not help much.



Exactly My impressions also.


----------



## cedboe

Thanks guys for your answers ! Maybe Hugo with WA11 ?


----------



## cedboe

I mean Hugo V1


----------



## EDWARIS (Mar 12, 2019)

Mimouille said:


> Without wanting to OT, have you tried the Hugo 2 with good amps? Would it not be superior to WA11 (of course bigger and way more expensive).



yes, I tried hugo 2 with good amps and it was good. in office I often used it with Burson CV2+ and it was much much better than using Burson internal dac - but as an amp Burson was great. at home I used it with custom tube amp of one Russian maker. I think combo of hugo 2 and CV2+ definitely better than WA11 and any other portable combinations - but it is works only at desk. so if you want go portable than WA11 is one of the best solution. if you want something at your desk - you have a lot of options here.


----------



## EDWARIS

cedboe said:


> Thanks guys for your answers ! Maybe Hugo with WA11 ?


I think it could work except it is not very portable combination) actually I am thinking to buy Hifiman R2R2000 player as an dac for WA11 - I heard it is also very good R2R dac.


----------



## SDBiotek

Not sure how you would connect the Hugo to the WA11. The WA11 line in is balanced in. The Hugo does not have a balanced analog output.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

incredible pairing with the new Meze Empyrean headphones.


----------



## cedboe

Such a pity it doesn't have a coax in !


----------



## Earbones (Mar 13, 2019)

Sexy piece of kit with a couple of dealbreakers for me.

1. The proprietary cable. If I understand it correctly, it doesn’t make sense to me. Why obsess over backwards compatibility?... USB-C is already on a ton of devices, and will be the universal standard soon. Most Woo models seem to have product runs of around a decade. It seems like direct compatibility during what will be the majority of the WA11’s life is being sacrificed so that some people with older devices now won’t have to use a simple adaptor? Or can the WA11 connect to a USB-C device with any USB-C cable?

2. The cost. $1400 is going to be pretty hard to justify when the Mojo2 inevitably drops at less than half of that. Or for slightly more than half, with an integrated BT streamer, whichever the case may be.


----------



## Zachik

Do people find burn-in needed? What (if any) improvements did you hear?
@HiFiGuy528 or @WooAudio - do you have any recommendation?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Zachik said:


> Do people find burn-in needed? What (if any) improvements did you hear?
> @HiFiGuy528 or @WooAudio - do you have any recommendation?



In addition to components, part of the "break-in" process is allowing your ears and brain to adjust to the new sound. e.g. if you eat fast food burgers all your life and switch to a high quality, naturally flavored burger. Immediately, you might say there's not flavor. But if you eat it a few times and your taste platte develops into a more natural taste then the high quality burger will taste better.


----------



## Zachik

HiFiGuy528 said:


> In addition to components, part of the "break-in" process is allowing your ears and brain to adjust to the new sound. e.g. if you eat fast food burgers all your life and switch to a high quality, naturally flavored burger. Immediately, you might say there's not flavor. But if you eat it a few times and your taste platte develops into a more natural taste then the high quality burger will taste better.


Mike - for WA11, what is the components "break-in" period that Woo recommends?
I agree that brain burn-in would be required in addition


----------



## cas77

@HiFiGuy528 
Mike, do you plan the MQA support for WA11 one day?


----------



## cedboe

Quick question: it's possible to connect an unbalanced source to the WA11, right ? You just need to connect the plugs correctly ? Thanks !


----------



## elira

cedboe said:


> Quick question: it's possible to connect an unbalanced source to the WA11, right ? You just need to connect the plugs correctly ? Thanks !


In theory: Yes, according to @HiFiGuy528: No


----------



## HiFiGuy528

cas77 said:


> @HiFiGuy528
> Mike, do you plan the MQA support for WA11 one day?



Someday, maybe.... 



cedboe said:


> Quick question: it's possible to connect an unbalanced source to the WA11, right ? You just need to connect the plugs correctly ? Thanks !



It is NOT possible to convert a source's unbalanced output to balanced.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

new video!


----------



## cedboe

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Someday, maybe....
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT possible to convert a source's unbalanced output to balanced.


Sad ! Deal breaker for me


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Mar 15, 2019)

cedboe said:


> Sad ! Deal breaker for me



I don't get why you would want to use an unbalanced analog source to feed WA11. The internal DAC is likely going to supersedes the performance of the unbalanced analog source + a cable to convert to balanced.

Sometimes, even when you can it doesn't mean you should.


----------



## cedboe

I still love my Sony WM-D6C...not everybody listen to digital only ! And my DAPs don't output USB. And I have an iphone 6 which is lightning out and not usb-c... 

So be it !


----------



## mahesvara

cedboe said:


> And I have an iphone 6 which is lightning out and not usb-c...



You know Apple sells USB-C to Lightning cable right?


----------



## elira

mahesvara said:


> You know Apple sells USB-C to Lightning cable right?


Yes, but last time I asked about that they said it wouldn't work. You need the lightning camera adapter + a USB A to USB C cable.


----------



## cedboe

elira said:


> Yes, but last time I asked about that they said it wouldn't work. You need the lightning camera adapter + a USB A to USB C cable.


That is a lot of cables


----------



## danmac67

mahesvara said:


> You know Apple sells USB-C to Lightning cable right?



I own the WA11, have been using it with my Abyss Diana Phi and it's really amazing.   And yes, I use the Woo Audio supplied USB-C to A cable, and then connect it to my iPhone using my old Apple lightning to USB Camera Adapter.  Works great!


----------



## Zachik

Anyone tried Focal Clear or Massdrop Elex through SE 1/4" ?
And repeating my previous question: any change through burn-in observed by anyone?


----------



## mahesvara

elira said:


> Yes, but last time I asked about that they said it wouldn't work. You need the lightning camera adapter + a USB A to USB C cable.



Ah I see. One camera adapter + 1 cable aren't many. I've used that to play music from iPhone to a DAC before.


----------



## Pete-FIN

Can someone send pictures of the cable texts, thanks.


----------



## Pete-FIN

A clarifying question. 

If I buy a new phone (that complies to the USB 3.1 Gen 1 standard), then any USB-C to USB-C cable would work to connect this phone and WA11, correct?

How can customers in Finland (or in Europe) buy WA11?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

The WA11 is featured in today's Picture Sunday post on Headfonia. 
https://www.headfonia.com/picture-sunday-woo-audio-wa11/


----------



## jwbrent

Is there a general consensus yet on the overall tonality of the WA11, e.g., warm sounding, bright sounding, sibilant, etc.? Given its one watt output, I imagine dynamics are good on high impedance/low sensitivity headphones, true?


----------



## ayang02 (Mar 21, 2019)

The first WA11 shipment just arrived in Taiwan but damn not enough for my preorder. Hopefully the next batch will arrive within a few weeks.

Edit: So happy someone decided to not pickup his/her pre-order. I now have the WA11 with me. Solid packaging and nice looking WooAudio bag!


----------



## ayang02

Job well done WooAudio!


----------



## jmills8

ayang02 said:


> Job well done WooAudio!


Woo dap/amp ?


----------



## ayang02

jmills8 said:


> Woo dap/amp ?



You mean what I use to pair with this? So far I've tried Sony WM1A > Hansound Agni WM port to USB type A cable > Anker USB type A female to type C male adapter > WA11. iPhone with camera kit plus type A to type C cable works as well. Briefly connected the WA11 to my iMac, works pretty well.


----------



## havagr8da (Mar 22, 2019)

Congratulations to all at WOO AUDIO who had a part in bringing the WA11 topaz to market.
The WA11 topaz is an astounding piece of gear that is sure to be ranked among the best of the best.
Mr. Wei Wu you are a National Treasure sir.
First attempt at SS? Really more like first success at SS.
Many attempt to do something so spectacular few succeed.


----------



## freesole

Curious about this. Having come from the Hugo 2 and now to the Mytek Brooklyn Dac +, I am intrigued about this one. 

Sounds like there is a bit of a backlog? Where does one order to get one as soon as possible?


----------



## SDBiotek

freesole said:


> Curious about this. Having come from the Hugo 2 and now to the Mytek Brooklyn Dac +, I am intrigued about this one.
> 
> Sounds like there is a bit of a backlog? Where does one order to get one as soon as possible?


There's not really a backlog, the unit has just been recently released. However, it was made available for pre-order last year. Pre-ordered units are being shipped now. Best to go to ask at the Woo Audio site regarding if there are any dealers that have some in stock.


----------



## ayang02

Hey WA11 owners, what do you guys do with the screwhole on the volume knob?


----------



## jmills8

ayang02 said:


> Hey WA11 owners, what do you guys do with the screwhole on the volume knob?


I bow down and gaze at it. What do you do ?


----------



## ayang02

jmills8 said:


> I bow down and gaze at it. What do you do ?



LoL I did take a very close look at it, wondering if I could insert a screw or something to cover it up.


----------



## jmills8

ayang02 said:


> LoL I did take a very close look at it, wondering if I could insert a screw or something to cover it up.


Turn off lights, its gone.


----------



## elira

ayang02 said:


> Hey WA11 owners, what do you guys do with the screwhole on the volume knob?


I just try to ignore it. That hole ruins the overall aesthetics and I would prefer it not to be there.


----------



## Zachik

elira said:


> I just try to ignore it. That hole ruins the overall aesthetics and I would prefer it not to be there.


Same here - wish it were not be visible, but I am sure Jack and the team had no choice, and it is a minor thing easily ignored.


----------



## ayang02

Thanks guys, I’m told that hole is a service port. Part of me still wants to find a compatible black screw and just screw it in. Might look better?


----------



## elira

ayang02 said:


> Might look better?


It depends on how beautiful is the screw.


----------



## singingbee

ayang02 said:


> Job well done WooAudio!



Do you hear hiss on your a18t?


----------



## ayang02

singingbee said:


> Do you hear hiss on your a18t?



Using the balanced output, I would say there is a very slight hiss when the volume knob is turned to "listenable" level. If you turn up the knob with no music playing, the hiss becomes much more noticeable. In the WA11 manual, it also mentioned that it's normal to hear hiss when adjusting volume so let me try this again after adjusting the volume and leaving it alone for a while. I haven't used my A18t with the WA11 since day one as I've been trying different combinations for the past few days.

I've also tried the Campfire Andromeda S & Equinox with the WA11. With the Andromeda S, I got similar results like the A18t. With the Equinox, I think I barely hear any hiss. I love the WA11 & Equinox pairing by the way, much more than the Andromeda S or A18t pairing.

This is where I wished the WA11 had three different gain settings, it would make this device much more versatile.


----------



## elira

Low level has way too much gain in this amp. I have to lower the volume at the source when using the internal DAC otherwise it's unusable.


----------



## 329161

How is the sound compared to the Hugo 2? Is it at desktop amp levels of sq?


----------



## Zhanming057

elira said:


> Low level has way too much gain in this amp. I have to lower the volume at the source when using the internal DAC otherwise it's unusable.



The gain is fine for my IEMs but I do agree that the volume pot could be a bit less sensitive at low levels. It gets loud very quickly and there's not that much room for fine adjustment of volume when driving sensitive IEMs.



dcfac73 said:


> How is the sound compared to the Hugo 2? Is it at desktop amp levels of sq?



The Hugo 2 is a better pure DAC, but using it as a DAC/amp and the output is quite harsh. I used to own one and the only way I could enjoy it is running it to a Mass Kobo 404.

The WA11's DAC isn't as good but the amp stage is much more powerful.


----------



## Zachik

Zhanming057 said:


> The gain is fine for my IEMs but I do agree that the volume pot could be a bit less sensitive at low levels. It gets loud very quickly and there's not that much room for fine adjustment of volume when driving sensitive IEMs.


That is EXACTLY what people mean by gain being too high!


----------



## Pete-FIN

Pete-FIN said:


> Can someone send pictures of the cable texts, thanks.


Anyone?


----------



## havagr8da

Pete-FIN said:


> Anyone?



The tips has (USB 2.0 OTG Host) printed on it
The wire (E338413 AWM 2725 28 AWG/1PR+24AWG/2C  80 degree C  30V VW-1 Shielded High Speed USB 2.0) printed on it


----------



## eargasam

I'm deciding on purchasing the wa11 question though can you run the dac off of the Microsoft surface rt older models that don't have windows 10?.


----------



## elira

It feels like the pot has a linear taper. There's no much volume difference between mid and full volume.


----------



## elira

To put some perspective on the gain of the amp (using the internal DAC), using Roon at 50% volume and my Grado PS2000e connected to the balanced output, this is where I get a comfortable volume (70dB according to an iPhone app):


----------



## Pete-FIN

havagr8da said:


> The tips has (USB 2.0 OTG Host) printed on it
> The wire (E338413 AWM 2725 28 AWG/1PR+24AWG/2C  80 degree C  30V VW-1 Shielded High Speed USB 2.0) printed on it


Thanks


----------



## Pete-FIN

Pete-FIN said:


> A clarifying question.
> 
> If I buy a new phone (that complies to the USB 3.1 Gen 1 standard), then any USB-C to USB-C cable would work to connect this phone and WA11, correct?
> 
> How can customers in Finland (or in Europe) buy WA11?


@HiFiGuy528
@WooAudio 
Maybe you guys know answers to these questions.


----------



## WooAudio

It works with any USB C device. It will not work a 3.0 cable. You will need a USB 2.0 C to C OTG cable. 

We offer this cable.

https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-usbc-to-usbc-cable


----------



## eargasam

Has anyone compared the WA11 to the rme adi-2 dac any thoughts?


----------



## Pete-FIN

WooAudio said:


> It will not work a 3.0 cable.



@WooAudio Thanks for clarifying this. 

Now I know, that in any situation, the so called full-featured USB-C cable* IS NOT working with WA11. This seems a bit strange to me, but it must be like this since you are telling it is. Makes me wonder, what would have it required from Woo, that the latest and newest USB cables would have also worked with WA11.

*Full-featured USB-C cable means, that cable contains a chip inside providing an ID function necessary for the latest USB 3.x standards.


----------



## WooAudio

There are many variations of 3.0 standard. It is rather a messy scheme. It won't work if you have a none 3.0 compliant pdevice. We hve chosen a 2.0 configuration for backward compatibility.


----------



## lacedaemonian88 (Apr 4, 2019)

ayang02 said:


> Using the balanced output, I would say there is a very slight hiss when the volume knob is turned to "listenable" level. If you turn up the knob with no music playing, the hiss becomes much more noticeable. In the WA11 manual, it also mentioned that it's normal to hear hiss when adjusting volume so let me try this again after adjusting the volume and leaving it alone for a while. I haven't used my A18t with the WA11 since day one as I've been trying different combinations for the past few days.
> 
> I've also tried the Campfire Andromeda S & Equinox with the WA11. With the Andromeda S, I got similar results like the A18t. With the Equinox, I think I barely hear any hiss. I love the WA11 & Equinox pairing by the way, much more than the Andromeda S or A18t pairing.
> 
> This is where I wished the WA11 had three different gain settings, it would make this device much more versatile.



You have pha-3 in your signature. Would you be so kind to elaborate on how do you feel two amps compare? Thanks.


----------



## ayang02

lacedaemonian88 said:


> You have pha-3 in your signature. Would you be so kind to elaborate on how do you feel two amps compare? Thanks.



Hey there, is there a specific use case you want to compare? Like driving sensitive IEMs or full-sized headphones? I haven't really used the PHA-3 much in recent years after getting the Chord Mojo. The only time I used the PHA-3 recently is to use its line out to feed into my desktop amp, the Massdrop THX 789. In that role, the PHA-3 did a fairly decent job until I got my Chord Qutest DAC.

I can tell you the WA11 has A LOT more driving power & juice than the PHA-3, there's no comparison in that department between the two. Yeah, the WA11 also beats my other portable DAC/amps and I think is a great alternative to the Hugo 2 for people who find Hugo 2 too bright. That being said, I don't think the PHA-3 is in the same league as the WA11.


----------



## lacedaemonian88

ayang02 said:


> Hey there, is there a specific use case you want to compare? Like driving sensitive IEMs or full-sized headphones? I haven't really used the PHA-3 much in recent years after getting the Chord Mojo. The only time I used the PHA-3 recently is to use its line out to feed into my desktop amp, the Massdrop THX 789. In that role, the PHA-3 did a fairly decent job until I got my Chord Qutest DAC.
> 
> I can tell you the WA11 has A LOT more driving power & juice than the PHA-3, there's no comparison in that department between the two. Yeah, the WA11 also beats my other portable DAC/amps and I think is a great alternative to the Hugo 2 for people who find Hugo 2 too bright. That being said, I don't think the PHA-3 is in the same league as the WA11.


Mainly how they perform with your IEMs in balance mode. Signature differences, black background, soundstage, instrument separation. Full-size cans are not of my interest right now. Do you still have the cables to use your PHA-3 in balance mode? If not, any info from your memory would be great. Appreciate your input.


----------



## ayang02

lacedaemonian88 said:


> Mainly how they perform with your IEMs in balance mode. Signature differences, black background, soundstage, instrument separation. Full-size cans are not of my interest right now. Do you still have the cables to use your PHA-3 in balance mode? If not, any info from your memory would be great. Appreciate your input.



When I used my PHA-3, I paired it with AKG K3003 most of the time so it's mainly single-ended usage for me. I only have one dual 3.5 mm balanced cable made for my Sennheiser HD700 and I think the PHA-3 did a good job driving those cans.

Sadly I don't own any dual 3.5 mm balanced cables for my IEMs because by the time I moved on from my K3003 to IEMs with replaceable cables, Sony has pretty much given up on the dual balanced 3.5 mm plugs so I didn't get another balanced cable like that. I've also moved on to Chord Mojo for single-ended usage and later to other 2.5mm/4.4mm balanced devices. I may consider custom-made adapter cables just to see how well the PHA-3 balanced out works with IEMs.

From what I remember from using the PHA-3 with K3003, its background is pretty clean and dark. I am pretty sure the WA11 has a warmer signature and a wider soundstage compared to the PHA-3. For a better comparison, I should really try out PHA-3's balanced mode using my IEMs again.

If you have really sensitive IEMs, I would probably use the PHA-3 because the WA11 may not work too well for you if you can't lower your source's volume. When I use my sensitive IEMs, I have to be extra careful with the volume knob when using the WA11.


----------



## Jalo

Has any owners of the WA11 compare the amp section with another source like the WM1z for instance to the amp/dac section of the WA11? I am just curious if better sound can be possible using another source over the built in Dac, if so what are the difference?


----------



## havagr8da (Apr 7, 2019)

eargasam said:


> Has anyone compared the WA11 to the rme adi-2 dac any thoughts?



I did today and although I may lack the jargon to convey the actual difference which is very slight I will give it a try.
To my ears the WA11 has just a very tiny edge on body. Some may call this musicality vs analytical, both are great at each.
The WA11 just has a tad bit more weight, not fat or even chubby just a couple pounds if that makes any since.

Comparison was done with ADI 2 balanced out to WA11 to balanced HD660S
I was assuming you wanted dac comparison as the ADI 2 is SE amp.


----------



## freesole

havagr8da said:


> I did today and although I may lack the jargon to convey the actual difference which is very slight I will give it a try.
> To my ears the WA11 has just a very tiny edge on body. Some may call this musicality vs analytical, both are great at each.
> The WA11 just has a tad bit more weight, not fat or even chubby just a couple pounds if that makes any since.
> 
> ...



Interesting - thanks for the comparison. I was considering either of these as a DAC/AMP for my Elegia's and Flamenco IEMs. If you were to compare ADI 2 as a dac/amp vs the WA11 as a dac/amp, what would you say are the qualitative differences that you hear?


----------



## havagr8da (Apr 7, 2019)

freesole said:


> Interesting - thanks for the comparison. I was considering either of these as a DAC/AMP for my Elegia's and Flamenco IEMs. If you were to compare ADI 2 as a dac/amp vs the WA11 as a dac/amp, what would you say are the qualitative differences that you hear?



That my friend is a very complicated question. The Wa11 topaz is a portable plug and play Class A balanced dac/amp combo. The ADI 2 is a somewhat portable with external battery power pack, extremely more than just plug and play dac/amp. Plug and play - meaning plug it in and turn up the volume. Extremely more - meaning EQ, Filters, Presets. Bass Treble, Display screen etc. They are two very different creatures.
I have to admit I have not used the ADI 2 Amp that much it is usually used balanced out to THX AAA 789 or balanced to Jotunheim. I have not really done any critical listening to the amp. I have the ADI 2 for the purpose of using all it's features to tune it to my preferences using many different headphones. To bright no problem - adjust. To boomy no poblem - adjust. Mids recessed - no problem EQ.

PS I have done some critical listening to the SE ADI 2 vs WA11 topaz SE using THX OO - K7XX - Elex and the ADI 2 more  power in SE than WA11 sound wise same as dac compare but even less noticeable. To the point of just as great as the other.


----------



## freesole

havagr8da said:


> That my friend is a very complicated question. The Wa11 topaz is a portable plug and play Class A balanced dac/amp combo. The ADI 2 is a somewhat portable with external battery power pack, extremely more than just plug and play dac/amp. Plug and play - meaning plug it in and turn up the volume. Extremely more - meaning EQ, Filters, Presets. Bass Treble, Display screen etc. They are two very different creatures.
> I have to admit I have not used the ADI 2 Amp that much it is usually used balanced out to THX AAA 789 or balanced to Jotunheim. I have not really done any critical listening to the amp. I have the ADI 2 for the purpose of using all it's features to tune it to my preferences using many different headphones. To bright no problem - adjust. To boomy no poblem - adjust. Mids recessed - no problem EQ.



Thanks for the response. I still need to research and play around with how to EQ (that is a whole new world to me). It seems that it would not be worthwhile to get the ADI-2 if you were not taking advantage of those features. I liked the idea of the WA11 because it is so simple so I was hoping at comparing apples to apples here with the ADI-2 (even though that is not realistic).


----------



## havagr8da

freesole said:


> Thanks for the response. I still need to research and play around with how to EQ (that is a whole new world to me). It seems that it would not be worthwhile to get the ADI-2 if you were not taking advantage of those features. I liked the idea of the WA11 because it is so simple so I was hoping at comparing apples to apples here with the ADI-2 (even though that is not realistic).



You really can't go wrong with either one, just depends on functionality vs simplicity. I am on the fence right now on which Active Speakers to get Elac vs Kef and they will be hooked up to the ADI 2.


----------



## John Blackshear

I am very curious as to what folks think when comparing the WA11 and the Ifi Micro Black Label? I have the BL and am considering the WA11. Thanks, in advance.


----------



## freesole

havagr8da said:


> You really can't go wrong with either one, just depends on functionality vs simplicity. I am on the fence right now on which Active Speakers to get Elac vs Kef and they will be hooked up to the ADI 2.



I have my LS50 Wireless hooked up to my Mytek Brooklyn DAC+. It is brilliant in a small office setup.


----------



## 329161

Does the sq match up to something like the magni/modi stack?


----------



## Cognacbrown

I’ve just upgraded the stock driver tube in wA8 to Mullard. Burning in now. I’m curious how the WA11 compares to the Mullard WA8.  I’m using the Chord Qutest DAC and Audeze LCDi4.


----------



## havagr8da

Cognacbrown said:


> I’ve just upgraded the stock driver tube in wA8 to Mullard. Burning in now. I’m curious how the WA11 compares to the Mullard WA8.  I’m using the Chord Qutest DAC and Audeze LCDi4.



Looking forward to your take on the Mullard vs Stock.


----------



## 329161

Can anyone do a sq comparison with the Hugo2?


----------



## tomaszffffff

EDWARIS said:


> get my wa11 today. It arrived 2 weeks ago, but today the time I can listen it. The sound seems very very good, despite no wa11 neither headphones (ether flow C) are burned up. Looks it is amazing device. Also listened with my campfire atlas - no any problems. I was afraid it won’t be good with sensitive iems and ordered ether for them, but it is good with both iem and headphones.



This seems to be the perfect closed back setup. How is it after burning up?


----------



## Zachik

tomaszffffff said:


> This seems to be the perfect closed back setup. How is it after burning up?


Hopefully, people do not burn up their new WA11...


----------



## tomaszffffff

Zachik said:


> Hopefully, people do not burn up their new WA11...



Sorry, I guess burning in is the term. Keep your WA11 safe


----------



## Ckro

I read in some reviews that iem would not be a great match on the WA11. Any feedback on this?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Here's Headfonia's review of the WA11:
https://www.headfonia.com/woo-audio-wa11-review


----------



## Jalo

Thanks for the link to the Headfonia's review, I am not too familiar with this reviewer-Linus style, but it is a glowing review. 
Can Mike or Jack chime in as to the order status of the WA11?  On Woo's website it states that shipping time is early May but I have not heard anything on my preorder from last November.


----------



## raymogi

Went to a ENT doctor cause I think I have tinnitus only to find out I have “supernatural” hearing according to the doc. So I rewarded myself with some new toys.






I only brought my PP8 with me right now. Paired it with Cleo right away and it’s just pure bliss. Didn’t bring any DAP so I’m just listening from iPhone XS Max now but this WA11 is worth every penny.


----------



## 329161

Got mine the other day. Love it to bits. Probably at the level of a $1000 desktop rig, maybe more. Balance performance is superlative.
Having an issue though - sometimes when I insert a SE jack into the SE input the unit switches off and won't switch back on until plugged into power. Battery indicator is at the same level when switching back on so don't think it's the battery running out. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## elira

dcfac73 said:


> Got mine the other day. Love it to bits. Probably at the level of a $1000 desktop rig, maybe more. Balance performance is superlative.
> Having an issue though - sometimes when I insert a SE jack into the SE input the unit switches off and won't switch back on until plugged into power. Battery indicator is at the same level when switching back on so don't think it's the battery running out. Anyone else experiencing this?


Make sure of lowering the volume before switching headphones. It might be the unit going into protection mode or something.


----------



## 329161 (May 13, 2019)

elira said:


> Make sure of lowering the volume before switching headphones. It might be the unit going into protection mode or something.


I thought of that and it happened when I had the volume knob at zero as well. The frustrating thing is it is a relatively rare occurrence and might be hard to reproduce if I take it back to the shop. I'll shoot an email to Woo.


----------



## jeffri

Finally mine arrived and enjoying it right now... 



dcfac73 said:


> Got mine the other day. Love it to bits. Probably at the level of a $1000 desktop rig, maybe more. Balance performance is superlative.
> Having an issue though - sometimes when I insert a SE jack into the SE input the unit switches off and won't switch back on until plugged into power. Battery indicator is at the same level when switching back on so don't think it's the battery running out. Anyone else experiencing this?



I just got this when switching headphones... I thought the unit died or something. Connecting the power solved it.


----------



## 329161 (May 16, 2019)

jeffri said:


> I just got this when switching headphones... I thought the unit died or something. *Connecting the power solved it*.


This is no good if you're using it as a portable. Good to know others experience this too. Might be some kind of overload protection.


----------



## jeffri

dcfac73 said:


> This is no good if you're using it as a portable. Good to know others experience this too. Might be some kind of overload protection.



Well, it's actually okay. We can use powerbank with standard USB-C cable (PD doesn't seem to work) or just simply connecting the phone to the charge port for a moment.


----------



## 329161

jeffri said:


> Well, it's actually okay. We can use powerbank with standard USB-C cable (PD doesn't seem to work) or just simply connecting the phone to the charge port for a moment.


I think because it was meant as a portable device that they should've made sure it didn't happen. Doesn't happen on any other portable dac/amp I've used. Just very frustrating to have to rely on a powerbank or be near an outlet in a portable situation.


----------



## jeffri

Anyone has recommendation for balanced DAC that is better than the one on WA11, with the footprint that is about the same size or smaller? DAP is also okay as long as there is DAC function. I'm thinking of A&K Kann Cube, which has two 9038 pro. I wonder if there is another alternative...


----------



## cj3209

jeffri said:


> Anyone has recommendation for balanced DAC that is better than the one on WA11, with the footprint that is about the same size or smaller? DAP is also okay as long as there is DAC function. I'm thinking of A&K Kann Cube, which has two 9038 pro. I wonder if there is another alternative...


Not sure about the DAC in the WA11 but the amp section is phenomenal.  

Coupled with my SP1000, the sound quality is insane.  I dont think you can beat the amp section with this footprint.


----------



## jeffri

cj3209 said:


> Not sure about the DAC in the WA11 but the amp section is phenomenal.
> 
> Coupled with my SP1000, the sound quality is insane.  I dont think you can beat the amp section with this footprint.



Yeah, the whole package is amazing for me so far. I just never heard how the amp section perform separately, but I think it could do even better when feed a better DAC. SP1000 is a bit out of my reach, but glad to see they perform well for you.


----------



## elira

@WooAudio I have been using my WA11 for some time, and my only issue is the volume pot, it seems like you used a linear taper potentiometer instead of a logarithmic taper one. Is there a reason for that? It’s really hard to get reasonable volume level as there’s channel mismatch at low volumes. I have to lower the volume in windows to 50% and in some cases to 25% to get something usable. I like the unit but I cannot use it with something that doesn’t have digital volume control because it’s too loud. I would be very happy if you offer an upgrade program or something to get a logarithmic taper pot that makes volume control reasonable.


----------



## Zhanming057

jeffri said:


> Yeah, the whole package is amazing for me so far. I just never heard how the amp section perform separately, but I think it could do even better when feed a better DAC. SP1000 is a bit out of my reach, but glad to see they perform well for you.



A used SP1000m perhaps?

Really enjoying mine with the SP1000, although I wish that the volume control was a bit less sensitive at the low end as well.


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Jul 5, 2019)

dcfac73 said:


> Got mine the other day. Love it to bits. Probably at the level of a $1000 desktop rig, maybe more. Balance performance is superlative.
> Having an issue though - sometimes when I insert a SE jack into the SE input the unit switches off and won't switch back on until plugged into power. Battery indicator is at the same level when switching back on so don't think it's the battery running out. Anyone else experiencing this?





dcfac73 said:


> I think because it was meant as a portable device that they should've made sure it didn't happen. Doesn't happen on any other portable dac/amp I've used. Just very frustrating to have to rely on a powerbank or be near an outlet in a portable situation.



WA11 uses a balanced analog potentiometer (TKD Japan). It provides better sound quality over a digital controller. The $8500 Sony DMP-Z1 also use a balanced analog potentiometer (RK50 Japan).

When using audio equipments with a true analog output, it is a good practice to set the volume to zero before disconnecting the load (in this case, the headphone) to avoid shorting the analog circuit. This is essential when using home Hi-Fi systems. We implemented a protection circuit so the WA11 wouldn't be damaged if the user forgets. On the DMP-Z1, Sony added a mute circuit and displays a message on the screen notifying the user to turn the volume knob to zero and press the "clear" button or the amp will not re-engage. For WA11, obviously there is no display to tell the user how to reset. Just simply connect the unit to AC power with the supplied cable and charger and it will reset.

*To avoid shorting the WA11, simply turn the volume to zero (lowest level) or power OFF before disconnecting or connecting your headphone. Again, this is good practice for all audio equipments.*


----------



## meomap

Hi,

Has anyone here compare the 3 amps listed below?
Please give feed back if you can. Thanks.

ALO CDM,  WA8, and WA11.
I have CDM.
Using CDM, Sony 1Z, Noble Khan, DHC Clone Fusion. Extremely good synergy.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

elira said:


> @WooAudio I have been using my WA11 for some time, and my only issue is the volume pot, it seems like you used a linear taper potentiometer instead of a logarithmic taper one. Is there a reason for that? It’s really hard to get reasonable volume level as there’s channel mismatch at low volumes. I have to lower the volume in windows to 50% and in some cases to 25% to get something usable. I like the unit but I cannot use it with something that doesn’t have digital volume control because it’s too loud. I would be very happy if you offer an upgrade program or something to get a logarithmic taper pot that makes volume control reasonable.



What headphone(s) are you using? Is the WA11 set to LO level output? 

WA11 topaz is a world-class high power amplifier. There is no other portable amplifier/DAC that can deliver the performance of WA11 for driving power demanding headphones such as Audeze LCD-4, HiFiMan Susvara, ABYSS Diana Phi & 1266 TC, etc. But when using high-efficiency headphones or IEMs, it is important to reduce the output level by setting WA11 to LO level output. 

Some IEMs and ultra-efficient headphones may be too sensitive for use with an amplifier. So using WA11 with these headphones is like a 500hp engine on a Honda Civic. We recommend to dial it back on the source side (music player) to achieve a balanced listening level.


----------



## jeffri

Zhanming057 said:


> A used SP1000m perhaps?
> 
> Really enjoying mine with the SP1000, although I wish that the volume control was a bit less sensitive at the low end as well.



Maybe. I'll probably upgrade my DAP later this year. The Kann Cube intrigued me with the pair of 9038 which nothing in the market had yet I think. Dx220 also appear to be a good candidate, affordable enough and maybe can use amp8 for balanced output to WA11.

Sp1k family will require me longer time to save up (and if, I don't hear sp2k by that time...), there is also LPGT that I quite like, but yeah, very expensive as well.


----------



## elira

HiFiGuy528 said:


> What headphone(s) are you using? Is the WA11 set to LO level output?
> 
> WA11 topaz is a world-class high power amplifier. There is no other portable amplifier/DAC that can deliver the performance of WA11 for driving power demanding headphones such as Audeze LCD-4, HiFiMan Susvara, ABYSS Diana Phi & 1266 TC, etc. But when using high-efficiency headphones or IEMs, it is important to reduce the output level by setting WA11 to LO level output.
> 
> Some IEMs and ultra-efficient headphones may be too sensitive for use with an amplifier. So using WA11 with these headphones is like a 500hp engine on a Honda Civic. We recommend to dial it back on the source side (music player) to achieve a balanced listening level.


I'm using low gain. Most of my headphones get pretty loud on before 9 o'clock. What do you consider ultra-efficient? My HD600 get loud enough with just 1/8 of a turn, and I don't consider them ultra efficient. My Ether C Flow get very loud before the volume pot gets to a reasonable channel balance. I've to lower the volume in Roon to 25 out of 100, and then it works reasonably well, but then the difference in volume between the pot in the middle and the pot at set at max volume is small, most of the gain in volume is in the first 1/4 of a turn. I've only seen that kind of behavior on amps that for some reason use potentiometers with a linear taper instead of a logarithmic taper one, so I guess you decided to use a linear taper potentiometer for some reason. In a previous post you said "WA11 uses a balanced analog potentiometer (TKD Japan). It provides better sound quality over a digital controller." but you set the gain in such way that it's necessary to digitally reduce the volume.

BTW, blaming my headphones for being "Honda Civic"s not worth your 500hp engine is not a polite thing to do.


----------



## cj3209

elira said:


> BTW, blaming my headphones for being "Honda Civic"s not worth your 500hp engine is not a polite thing to do.


@elira, I think the WA11 wasn't designed for IEMs but power-hungry headphones.  I use my WA11 with my 1266 and i4s; the i4 does get loud pretty quickly but it's not a problem for me.


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Jun 12, 2019)

@elira


elira said:


> BTW, blaming my headphones for being "Honda Civic"s not worth your 500hp engine is not a polite thing to do.



The car analogy was not directed towards your system/headphones. I'm a car guy so I use car analogy a lot to explain audio. My apologies if you felt it was a jab at your setup.

Reducing the input level from the source is an option for those using high-efficiency headphones/IEMs. Reducing the input impacts the sound quality less than capping it on the output side.


----------



## bflat (Jun 14, 2019)

As a former WA8 owner, I remember that Woo Audio included a Pelican case that was customized to a perfect fit. Since one was not included for the WA11, I was pleasantly surprised that a 1040 Pelican case fits the WA11 nearly perfectly. You will need to add some foam to make for tight fit. Here are the materials I used:

1040 case - https://www.amazon.com/Waterproof-Case-Pelican-1040-Micro/dp/B001GGBORU
Adhesive foam - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07833DF7N

Foam is 6mm thick and I used one layer on the top of the case and then double layer strips on the bottom to hold my cables.


----------



## Zachik

bflat said:


> As a former WA8 owner, I remember that Woo Audio included a Pelican case that was customized to a perfect fit. Since one was not included for the WA11, I was pleasantly surprised that a 1040 Pelican case fits the WA11 nearly perfectly. You will need to add some foam to make for tight fit. Here are the materials I used:
> 
> 1040 case - https://www.amazon.com/Waterproof-Case-Pelican-1040-Micro/dp/B001DQOL5U
> Adhesive foam - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07833DF7N
> ...


Love it !!!  Will get the same for my WA11  
BTW, really nice cables - where did you buy them?


----------



## RobertSM

bflat said:


> As a former WA8 owner, I remember that Woo Audio included a Pelican case that was customized to a perfect fit. Since one was not included for the WA11, I was pleasantly surprised that a 1040 Pelican case fits the WA11 nearly perfectly. You will need to add some foam to make for tight fit. Here are the materials I used:
> 
> 1040 case - https://www.amazon.com/Waterproof-Case-Pelican-1040-Micro/dp/B001DQOL5U
> Adhesive foam - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07833DF7N
> ...



Many thanks for sharing this. I too will get myself the case and padding per your recommendation.  People like you, that share advice and tips is really why I love this community so much. Members agree and disagree but I feel like we all have a general level of mutual respect for one another.

It may be a week or so before I'm able to order up my case and padding. But I'll post a picture of the results.  Again, thank you!


----------



## bflat (Jun 14, 2019)

Zachik said:


> Love it !!!  Will get the same for my WA11
> BTW, really nice cables - where did you buy them?



The 4.4mm to 4.4mm is a Moon Audio Silver Dragon with Furutech upgrade plugs. I don't believe the 5th rung GND is connected, but I plan to only use on battery power with my WM1z so doesn't matter to me.

For the USB-C cable, as many have commented, it's really difficult to find a usb C to usb C 2.0 OTG. I just got a USB C to micro USB OTG cable (host side is USB C) plus a USB micro to USB C adapter (black adapter in photo). Not sure if I will use the USB cable much but can confirm it does work from both MacBook and iPad Pro.

A couple more notes on the foam padding:

You need a total of 18mm height added for a snug fit. I use one layer on top and 2 layers bottom. Each layer is 6mm.
In hindsight, I probably should have just used 2 narrow strips of foam for the top instead of covering the whole cover. But my cover is a clear one and didn't want contents visible.
I put the cables on the bottom side because the alcantara side of the WA11 would keep from scratching the cables.


----------



## Zachik

bflat said:


> The 4.4mm to 4.4mm is a Moon Audio Silver Dragon with Furutech upgrade plugs. I don't believe the 5th rung GND is connected, but I plan to only use on battery power with my WM1z so doesn't matter to me.
> 
> For the USB-C cable, as many have commented, it's really difficult to find a usb C to usb C 2.0 OTG. I just got a USB C to micro USB OTG cable (host side is USB C) plus a USB micro to USB C adapter (black adapter in photo). Not sure if I will use the USB cable much but can confirm it does work from both MacBook and iPad Pro.


Can you provide a link to the USB cable and the black adapter?  Thanks!


----------



## bflat

Zachik said:


> Can you provide a link to the USB cable and the black adapter?  Thanks!



Sure no problem:

OTG cable - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0744BKDRD
Adapter - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AHKYIRS

I originally got the adapters to use with my linear power supply which is a micro usb cable so it works for both charging and data.


----------



## Zachik

bflat said:


> Sure no problem:
> 
> OTG cable - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0744BKDRD
> Adapter - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AHKYIRS
> ...


Thanks!! That makes it a very flexible solution - can feed the WA11 from either USB-C or micro USB using single short cable (plus the black adapter). Love it


----------



## bflat

@Zachik and @RobertSM I double checked the Amazon link to the 1040 case and there seems to be an updated version which was the original link. I have changed my original post to the exact model I ordered just to be safe:

https://www.amazon.com/Waterproof-Case-Pelican-1040-Micro/dp/B001GGBORU


----------



## bflat

Zachik said:


> Thanks!! That makes it a very flexible solution - can feed the WA11 from either USB-C or micro USB using single short cable (plus the black adapter). Love it



I'm not sure if a micro usb source will work because the host end is labeled on usb C side. You may need a usb micro to usb micro OTG if your source is micro usb.


----------



## Zachik

bflat said:


> @Zachik and @RobertSM I double checked the Amazon link to the 1040 case and there seems to be an updated version which was the original link. I have changed my original post to the exact model I ordered just to be safe:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Waterproof-Case-Pelican-1040-Micro/dp/B001GGBORU


Any idea what has changed?  
Are you saying the one you got is NOT the updated one?


----------



## Zachik

bflat said:


> I'm not sure if a micro usb source will work because the host end is labeled on usb C side. You may need a usb micro to usb micro OTG if your source is micro usb.


Are you using the cable with USB-C source? 
Which side do you connect to the WA11 - the adapter side?


----------



## bflat (Jun 14, 2019)

Zachik said:


> Any idea what has changed?
> Are you saying the one you got is NOT the updated one?



yes, the updated link in my original post and later post go to the version where Amazon tells me I purchased in the past. When I do a search, it goes to the newer version that does not say I've purchased it. I have no idea what's changed but just wanted to make sure you guys were aware.



Zachik said:


> Are you using the cable with USB-C source?
> Which side do you connect to the WA11 - the adapter side?



Right, the host side should always be connected to your digital source. On the cable I have and linked on Amazon, the host label is on the USB-C end. The same cable maker also sells a micro to micro OTG which will work with a digital source that has a micro USB output. Same adapter can be used on the USB-C socket of the WA11.

A little more technical detail. Had Woo Audio implemented full USB-C 3.1 spec, OTG would have been built in so any USB-C cable would have worked. Since WA11 is 2.0 spec the OTG function has to be built into the cable meaning host end must have pin 5 shorted to ground in order to work. The receiving end pin 5 is open.


----------



## jeffri

My friend confirmed that the DD TC05 cable works with WA11. I think this is the cable: https://www.amazon.com/TC05-Audio-D...?keywords=DD+Audio&qid=1560551053&s=pc&sr=1-1

I have ordered one myself.


----------



## Zachik

jeffri said:


> My friend confirmed that the DD TC05 cable works with WA11. I think this is the cable: https://www.amazon.com/TC05-Audio-D...?keywords=DD+Audio&qid=1560551053&s=pc&sr=1-1
> 
> I have ordered one myself.


Please confirm the cable from the link works, after you get it.
BTW, what source are you going to use with this cable and the WA11?


----------



## 329161

Anyone else have a problem with the unit intermittently switching off  when headphones are are plugged into the SE output? Wasn't able to switch back on until unit was plugged into power. Shop owner agreed it was a fault and I got a refund. I want to get another one in the future but don't know if this is a common issue that may crop up again. Balanced mode was rocksolid though.


----------



## Slerpy

The Sabre DAC chip in the WA11 appears to be similar to that of the WA7 which I found lacking.
Any comments on how they compare?

Also, any opinions on how the WA11 sounds powering PM's, more specifically, Aeon Flow Closed would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bflat

Hah! Now I know why Woo Audio designed the case with the slight ridge that runs through the power button. It's so you can stack components on top without fear of accidentally turning on/off. Nice detail! Also makes sure my case doesn't turn on/off either.

Regarding line input and ground, I've tried 2 scenarios:

1) XLR balanced out of RME ADI-2 DAC to 4.4mm input (no ground) - ground noise when WA11 is plugged into charger. Definitely need a custom XLR to 4.4 cable that has the 5th rung connected to pin 1 on the XLR end.

2) 4.4mm out of Sony NW-WM1z to 4.4mm input (no ground) - Both WM1z and WA11 plugged into the same usb charger. No problem with ground noise. Using this configuration for burn in.

Note - Ground noise is always tricky to solve so what works for me may not work for you. If you are getting a custom 4.4mm to 4.4mm, I would recommend getting the ground connected as well. For DAPs most use a shared headphone/line out jack which means no ground. If that is the case for your DAP, then you can split the ground from the 3.5mm jack and connect it to 5th rung on the line input jack of the WA11. That is assuming that your DAP defaults to balanced out when both jacks are in use. Otherwise, you can roll the dice and just go with no ground. When both WA11 and your DAP are running on battery, ground is irrelevant.

Will share some impressions in a couple days.


----------



## elira

dcfac73 said:


> Anyone else have a problem with the unit intermittently switching off  when headphones are are plugged into the SE output? Wasn't able to switch back on until unit was plugged into power. Shop owner agreed it was a fault and I got a refund. I want to get another one in the future but don't know if this is a common issue that may crop up again. Balanced mode was rocksolid though.


That seems to be the protection circuit. You need to make sure volume is at minimum when switching headphones.


----------



## 329161

elira said:


> That seems to be the protection circuit. You need to make sure volume is at minimum when switching headphones.


Can't say I've encountered this "feature" or had it happen on any other amp before. They didn't seem to apply it to the balanced output. 
So this is normal and is happening to everyone with the WA11?


----------



## elira

dcfac73 said:


> Can't say I've encountered this "feature" or had it happen on any other amp before. They didn't seem to apply it to the balanced output.
> So this is normal and is happening to everyone with the WA11?


Check this post https://www.head-fi.org/threads/woo...eview-head-fi-tv.879132/page-28#post-15003565

Many headphone amps have protection circuits to prevent damage. The 1/4” plug shorts when you plug or unplug it, this is no specific of the WA11, it’s just the way that connector is, so make sure to lower the volume to minimum.


----------



## Zhanming057

elira said:


> I'm using low gain. Most of my headphones get pretty loud on before 9 o'clock. What do you consider ultra-efficient? My HD600 get loud enough with just 1/8 of a turn, and I don't consider them ultra efficient. My Ether C Flow get very loud before the volume pot gets to a reasonable channel balance. I've to lower the volume in Roon to 25 out of 100, and then it works reasonably well, but then the difference in volume between the pot in the middle and the pot at set at max volume is small, most of the gain in volume is in the first 1/4 of a turn. I've only seen that kind of behavior on amps that for some reason use potentiometers with a linear taper instead of a logarithmic taper one, so I guess you decided to use a linear taper potentiometer for some reason. In a previous post you said "WA11 uses a balanced analog potentiometer (TKD Japan). It provides better sound quality over a digital controller." but you set the gain in such way that it's necessary to digitally reduce the volume.
> 
> BTW, blaming my headphones for being "Honda Civic"s not worth your 500hp engine is not a polite thing to do.



Your input is likely still running too hot. For IEMs, ideally you want to run the WA11 in line out mode with a DAC that can be set to less than 1.5V on the output end. Cheaper D/A converters often have very high default pre voltage settings because the designer expects you to use them with underpowered amps and speakers. But in this case the amp is overpowered for most IEMs. I use the WA11 on high gain with my IEMs, but my SP1000 set at 0.7V and I feel that the signature is the most coherent in that configuration.


----------



## elira

Zhanming057 said:


> Your input is likely still running too hot. For IEMs, ideally you want to run the WA11 in line out mode with a DAC that can be set to less than 1.5V on the output end. Cheaper D/A converters often have very high default pre voltage settings because the designer expects you to use them with underpowered amps and speakers. But in this case the amp is overpowered for most IEMs. I use the WA11 on high gain with my IEMs, but my SP1000 set at 0.7V and I feel that the signature is the most coherent in that configuration.


I'm using the internal DAC with full size headphones.


----------



## bflat

Anyone find a dust cap for the 6.3mm jack? I see Neutrik has one but looking for something that is as flush as possible to the chassis.


----------



## jeffri

Zachik said:


> Please confirm the cable from the link works, after you get it.
> BTW, what source are you going to use with this cable and the WA11?



Yes, it works perfectly. The short cable will be good for portable use with my phone. 




 

 


The cable seems pretty durable with the metal covered all around it, so I'll expect it could take bending well. My phone is almost exactly the size of WA11, so the stack with short cable is quite manageable and easier to handle than the 1m cable.


----------



## bflat

jeffri said:


> Yes, it works perfectly. The short cable will be good for portable use with my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! I am considering getting a cheap transport for the WA11 and thought about getting an Android phone. The idea is I can take the cheap Android phone with me for international travel and not worry about theft. I would use my iPhone, but it doesn't support micro SD card.


----------



## elira

bflat said:


> Nice! I am considering getting a cheap transport for the WA11 and thought about getting an Android phone. The idea is I can take the cheap Android phone with me for international travel and not worry about theft. I would use my iPhone, but it doesn't support micro SD card.


I got the same idea and got a Moto G7, main issue is that I cannot disable the Dolby audio thing, but if you use an app that can bypass that like the Onkyo one then it’s fine.


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Jun 19, 2019)

I also use Android phone as my music player leaving iPhone for my day to day tasks. The new Samsung A Series is beautiful and low price. Look at that all-screen Super AMOLED display!

USB-C, up to 512GB SC card support and it's a Sammy so you know the build quality is good.

https://www.samsung.com/levant/smartphones/galaxy-a50-a505/SM-A505FZKCMID/


----------



## 329161

HiFiGuy528 said:


> WA11 uses a balanced analog potentiometer (TKD Japan). It provides better sound quality over a digital controller. The $8500 Sony DMP-Z1 also use a balanced analog potentiometer (RK50 Japan).
> 
> When using audio equipments with a true analog output, it is a good practice to set the volume to zero before disconnecting the load (in this case, the headphone) to avoid shorting the analog circuit. This is essential when using home Hi-Fi systems. We implemented a protection circuit so the WA11 wouldn't be damaged if the user forgets. On the DMP-Z1, Sony added a mute circuit and displays a message on the screen notifying the user to turn the volume knob to zero and press the "clear" button or the amp will not re-engage. For WA11, obviously there is no display to tell the user how to reset. Just simply connect the unit to AC power with the supplied cable and charger and it will reset.
> 
> *To avoid shorting the WA11, simply turn the volume to zero (lowest level) before disconnecting or connecting your headphone. Again, this is good practice for all audio equipments.*


The store owner and I both thought it was a fault and I returned it. So potentially you'll be getting retailers not aware of the automatic shut-off thinking it's a fault. Just FYI.


----------



## bflat (Jun 21, 2019)

HiFiGuy528 said:


> I also use Android phone as my music player leaving iPhone for my day to day tasks. The new Samsung A Series is beautiful and low price. Look at that all-screen Super AMOLED display!
> 
> USB-C, up to 512GB SC card support and it's a Sammy so you know the build quality is good.
> 
> https://www.samsung.com/levant/smartphones/galaxy-a50-a505/SM-A505FZKCMID/



Good find! I completely forgot about DLNA while thinking about transport. I connected my iPhone XS Max with the CCK and used a DLNA app to stream hi res from my Synology NAS. It works great so I think my transport issue is solved since I can have lossless streaming via cell data or wifi. Just wish there was a cleaner cable solution, but at least the length of the CCK and short USB C cable allows me to orient my iPhone with lightning port on the same end as the headphone output of the WA11 which is what I prefer. Oh well, a USB-C version of iPhone is probably on the short horizon anyway.

You're right though, large screen on smartphones sure make for a better UI experience than any DAP.

Note for iOS users, the later versions of iOS requires that you unlock your phone in order for external USB device to work with CCK. Yes, this means when you connect while unlocked, you must lock your phone, then unlock it again. This new unlock requirement is an extra security measure that prevents external hacking tools via CCK. Annoying but understandable.


----------



## jeffri

I think Hiby or Cayin DAP with support for DTA could be a good choice, as that will bypass any upsampling done by the usual Android phone when using streaming app like Qobuz.

UAPP can play Qobuz, but it couldn't download and play offline like the official app.


----------



## bflat

This is a very pleasant surprise! I purchased one of these non-MFi lightning cable some time back:

https://penonaudio.com/audio-cable/usb-cable/cozoy-lightningtype-c-to-micro-usb-cable.html

It stopped working about a year ago and I assumed it was blacklisted by an Apple iOS update. I still kept it and last night tried it with my iPhone and WA11 using one of my micro usb to USB C adapters. And it worked! My iPhone is running latest iOS 12.3.1. It even worked with my WM1z in DAC mode LOL.

Thought I would share if anyone needs a short lightning OTG cable. However since it is not MFi certified, no guarantee it will keep working on future iOS releases.


----------



## bflat

My WA11 Impressions

Gear - Sony NW-WM1z (K Mod Ultimate) for analog input, iPhone XS Max for digital input, Focal Utopia and Sennheiser HD820

Background

My primary reason to get the WA11 was for the HD820. My WM1z can drive the HD820 fine volume wise, but it just can't give the full experience like a desktop power amp can do. I wanted a portable solution so I can sit anywhere in the house and also take with me abroad. I was also curious to figure out why my Utopias sounded a little warmer from my WM1z versus my desktop setup.

Fit and Finish

I've been a fan of Woo Audio since I first owned the WA7 + TP. The quality of the materials, design, and finish have always been at the top. The WA8 was no exception and I thought it was one of the best pairings for my Utopias. The WA11 carries on Woo Audio's reputation. While one can see the paper specs for weight and dimensions, you really need to hold this in hand to feel the quality. I found it a lot smaller than what I was expecting and was pleasantly surprised at how light it was compared to WA8, making for a good portable package.

Note on IEMs

Both of my IEMs in my sig are not particular sensitive, but I found the background to be silent and with the right amount of input level, a pretty usable volume range at low gain. I don't intend to use the WA11 with IEMs because I am perfectly satisfied with my WM1z. I will just briefly say that both my IEMs sound fine. This is also the first Woo Audio amp that pairs well with my JH Laylas which I've found to be a very picky IEM for amping.

Note on Output Volume

If you want to hear what the full output capability is for the WA11, use it in DAC mode at 100% volume (if your source allows for volume, otherwise it will default to 100%). I was amazed at how much power the WA11 puts out. My HD820 was telling me "no mas!" at around a quarter turn in high gain. The Senns are not particularly difficult to drive given their efficiency so here is an important note. I would highly recommend whatever source you plan to use - you must have a variable output whether it be analog or digital. I found the volume control to proportionally adjust to input levels so if you want to fine tune the volume control to give you a good balance of travel to volume level, you got to have a variable input.

Here is a good example of what I am talking about. Using the WA11 DAC and 100% input volume, I can't even use my HD820 in high gain much past a quarter turn. But when I set to lo gain, I just get ok volume even at full turn. When I use my iPhone as the digital source it does allow me to adjust input volume so at around 80%, I can listen to my HD820 at high gain with my preferred volume right around half volume turn which is ideal.

If you are using analog input, I would also recommend a balanced level north of 2V. I'm not sure what the WM1z voltage levels are but I found high balanced output at 100-110 out of 120 volume level to be ideal for my gear. On normal gain, the volume level was too low on WA11. With all my head gear, 100 on my WM1z was optimal since I could listen to IEMs on low gain with decent amount of volume travel and both Utopias and HD820 played nicely at high output.

Note on WM1z

I found the analog out via balance on high gain to be a great source. While there is a long running dogma against "double amping", the Sony line of DAPs that use the S-Master digital amp do not have a separate analog headphone amp circuit. This is similar to Chord's FPGA architecture. Basically the S-Master digital amp is a variable line out. Having said that, I don't really see a problem using headphone outputs from the latest DAPs either because all of them measure very low in terms of distortion and the high impedance input of the WA11 basically creates a no load condition which is the optimal point of measurements. In fact if your DAP has audible noise, WA11 will probably clean that up.

Sound (Using WM1z analog input)

Overall, I would say the WA11 is a balanced sound that does not emphasize or diminish any particular frequency range. I would not call it "just a wire with gain" either. The sound is organic, full, with great extensions both low and high. It's not going to change the characteristics of your source except for an exceptionally low noise floor. You will also benefit by giving all the power and speed your headphones want so you get the full experience. In brief, if you want a portable amp for full size headphones, WA11 should be one of your top choices to audition with or without using the built in DAC (more on this later).

Bass - As I noted at the beginning I observed a warmer lower mid on the Utopias playing straight from my WM1z. At first, I thought this was good as Utopias are not known to be warm. However, over time, I thought that created an ever-so-slight veil between high bass and lower mids. With the WA11, that warmth disappeared and the bass became noticeably faster and cleaner with no bleed into the lower mids. I also find the lowest sub bass frequencies to be stronger as the physical sensation of the lowest notes can be felt in my chest. It seems even the Utopia benefits from the extra power. As for the HD820, really no contest against the WM1z. I would say WA11 is really close to my desktop amp for the HD820.

Mids - I find mids to be a good balance of weight, but not too forward. The transition from upper mids to lower treble is nice and clean. Using my Utopias, I'm hearing slightly better separation in instruments thru the WA11 instead of direct from my WM1z. It's more noticeable on more complex recordings.

Highs - A great combination of extension without sharpness or glare. Good air and separation, but not Chord level air which I find a little too sterile. Not a whole lot of difference compared to straight out of WM1z.

WA11 DAC versus WM1z Analog Input

Using my Utopias straight from WM1z, then analog out into WA11, then WA11 stand along DAC here are my impressions. Overall tonality and timbre are pretty close across the board. What I do find different is in the lower mids to upper bass. For anyone who want's to really hear what "low end speed" sounds like, I find Basia's "Cruising for a Bruising" track to really highlight this quality. If the bass is more liquid instead of punchy and/or the transition from upper bass to lower mids is not clean, the tempo of the track will sound noticeably slower.

Slowest (Purely for baseline) - WM1z stand alone, Faster - WM1z analog out to WA11, Fastest (by a nose) - WA11 stand alone. The "correct" speed comes down to personal preference and also the rest of your chain but my preference is the middle but I would be fine with just the WA11 too. As for the rest of the spectrum, I think the WA11 DAC gives a slight more edge to the highs, but it's not noticeable to my ears with every track so can't really be sure plus I think it's more related to transients than tone. If I had to guess, I think Woo Audio has opted for a minimum phase filter for the DAC - more accurate, but a touch leaner in the lower frequencies. But I also can't discount the mediocre to poor quality of the USB digital feed coming out of the iPhone.

At the end of the day, I will likely keep using the WM1z as the analog source because that allows me to use all of the features and DSP options built into the WM1z. However, I plan to try a cheap smartphone or DAP as a digital transport because WM1z + WA11 essentially becomes a desktop by weight LOL.

Last Words

At the moment, the only headphones I have that require the WA11 for portable use are the HD820. Utopias do sound better as noted above, but no so much better that I am willing to go through the hassle of lugging around the WA11 in tow. However, I plan on keeping the WA11 for a long time since I don't know what future headphones I will acquire. I'm 99% sure whatever my future headphones will be, WA11 will drive them just fine.


----------



## elira

bflat said:


> My HD820 was telling me "no mas!" at around a quarter turn in high gain.



At 1/4 turn you are almost at max volume. The difference in volume between 0 and 1/4 of a turn is way more than between 1/4 and max.


----------



## Jalo

I have just returned from SoCal Can Jam and tried the WA11 with my WM1z, at first I was using Woo’s iPad with a Kimber USBc out to USBc input, I am an iems guy so I had with me the Jomo Trinity, Sony Z1R, and the JVC 10000 on hand for the audition.  On the WA11 the power setting is set to Low gain. All three pairs of iems are not considered sensitive. The volume pot on the WA11 starting position is 6 O’clock. On digital out of the IPad, I am able to turn them up to eight to ten O’clock range depending on recording level. Then Jack provided me with a Kimber 4.4 to 4.4 interconnection from headphone out of my WM1z to 4.4 line in of the WA11.  Under this setting, my WM1z is set to high gain, 4.4 balance out and volume pot is at 120/120.  I was very surprised that I can turn the volume on the WA11 to 1 to 2 O’clock range. I do not know why, when I ask Jack about this, he said that may be WA11 is giving pure power so it can give out  more power.  

As far as the sound is concern, I am not going to give details impressions as that is a show audition. I thought my initial impression is positive with the exception of the sound stage. I had thought of the sound stage is just average and not larger than my 1Z. But I could be off with further testing.


----------



## 329161

Tossing up whether to go with the WA11 again, or the sp1000 amp for my A&K. The spk amp puts out 10vrms in balanced which seems to be significantly more powerful. On the other hand, going with the Woo will give me class A and access to the Android apps which don't work on the spk. The wonderful never ending temptations of the Hifi world.


----------



## cj3209

dcfac73 said:


> Tossing up whether to go with the WA11 again, or the sp1000 amp for my A&K. The spk amp puts out 10vrms in balanced which seems to be significantly more powerful. On the other hand, going with the Woo will give me class A and access to the Android apps which don't work on the spk. The wonderful never ending temptations of the Hifi world.


If money isn't an issue, I say go with the wa11, it makes my sp1000cu sound better.


----------



## 329161

cj3209 said:


> If money isn't an issue, I say go with the wa11, it makes my sp1000cu sound better.


Money is always an issue  but I can take the time to save up. I think I'll wait till the spk amp comes out for a demo. I suspect it will sound transparent like the ak380 amp did, and it will just amplify the sound without altering it. The wa11 had a warm sound to my ears.


----------



## cj3209

dcfac73 said:


> Money is always an issue  but I can take the time to save up. I think I'll wait till the spk amp comes out for a demo. I suspect it will sound transparent like the ak380 amp did, and it will just amplify the sound without altering it. The wa11 had a warm sound to my ears.


I sometimes add additional warmth from my Oriolus tube amp in the chain between the SP1000 and WA11.  That seems to be my preference with my i4s.


----------



## Mediahound (Jun 29, 2019)

My video review is up here


----------



## bflat

Question for anyone using a Sony DAP in digital transport mode - does the Sony DAP have variable volume on the output?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

@bflat USB Audio feature on Walkman via the WM-port is digital (bit-perfect) so it is not variable. 

4.4mm output on Walkman can be used with WA11 topaz. We will offer a 0.5m 4.4mm (Walkman side) to 4.4mm (WA11 side) cable shortly. Stay tuned.


----------



## bflat

HiFiGuy528 said:


> @bflat USB Audio feature on Walkman via the WM-port is digital (bit-perfect) so it is not variable.
> 
> 4.4mm output on Walkman can be used with WA11 topaz. We will offer a 0.5m 4.4mm (Walkman side) to 4.4mm (WA11 side) cable shortly. Stay tuned.



Thanks for the clarification. I already have an analog connect, but was considering a low end Sony DAP for digital transport because the A series is very small and compact.


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Jul 5, 2019)

This is a good battery pack for recharging WA11 topaz or to reset it out of protection mode.

Search ASIN: B07N6YWNKF


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Thanks for the heads up that never came.
Known you for years bruh.
Just wanted to pay early and get one early then surprise... find it across a buncha other sites.
I wanted and asked for no discount
I move more units than the big box sites
Mine arrived yesterday.
Will be sure to mention communucation not you folks strongest point


----------



## Zachik

HiFiGuy528 said:


> I also use Android phone as my music player leaving iPhone for my day to day tasks. The new Samsung A Series is beautiful and low price. Look at that all-screen Super AMOLED display!
> 
> USB-C, up to 512GB SC card support and it's a Sammy so you know the build quality is good.
> 
> https://www.samsung.com/levant/smartphones/galaxy-a50-a505/SM-A505FZKCMID/


Mike - which app do you use when Android phone is used as a transport? UAPP?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Zachik said:


> Mike - which app do you use when Android phone is used as a transport? UAPP?



The USB Audio Player Pro app is best sound and features. Overrides the crappy Android audio engine. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudioplayerpro&hl=en


----------



## Zachik

Thanks Mike.  I have read that Neutron (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.neutroncode.mp&hl=en_US) can also output to USB and bypass phone's DAC and amp, so was wondering which have you tested and which do you use.


----------



## 329161

HiFiGuy528 said:


> This is a good battery pack for recharging WA11 topaz or to reset it out of protection mode.
> 
> Search ASIN: B07N6YWNKF


 This is not a complaint, more of a FYI.
It's stupid why you would need this battery pack in the first place. As I said earlier, I've NEVER come across this shut-off feature in any other DAC/AMP. Neither did the 2 guys who worked in the store I purchased at. The DMP Z1 didn't even do it when I was swapping headphone jacks (I wasn't even aware you were supposed to turn the vol pot to zero). Just a curiosity why it's needed when no other device I've come across has had it. Nevertheless, I won't be buying another unit. It's actually really annoying and a deal-breaker. Woo, not sure why this protective measure was necessary, but you've lost at least one purchase because of it. Bad customer service too, as none of my emails to Woo were answered and I had to get my answer here. That's life I guess.


----------



## jeffri

We don't really need a battery pack to reset. Just connect the phone to charging port briefly. I got it to reset that way when I don't have charger nearby.


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Aug 1, 2019)

329161 said:


> This is not a complaint, more of a FYI.
> It's stupid why you would need this battery pack in the first place. As I said earlier, I've NEVER come across this shut-off feature in any other DAC/AMP. Neither did the 2 guys who worked in the store I purchased at. The DMP Z1 didn't even do it when I was swapping headphone jacks (I wasn't even aware you were supposed to turn the vol pot to zero). Just a curiosity why it's needed when no other device I've come across has had it. Nevertheless, I won't be buying another unit. It's actually really annoying and a deal-breaker. Woo, not sure why this protective measure was necessary, but you've lost at least one purchase because of it. Bad customer service too, as none of my emails to Woo were answered and I had to get my answer here. That's life I guess.



WA11 is unlike other portable amplifiers on the market. It is fully balanced in design and we use an analog volume control, most others are digital. As explained in my previous post, turning the volume to zero or power off the amp before changing headphones will prevent the safety circuit from engaging. This is normal/good practice for all high-end audio components. 

We typically answer emails within 12 hrs and often within 2. We also check the Spam folder. Perhaps you didn’t get our reply? Please check your Spam folder.


----------



## Zachik

@HiFiGuy528 Mike (or anyone else) - any recommendation for a 1-foot long USB-C to USB-C OTG cable to connect my Samsung phone (serving as transport) to the WA11 ?
The included cable with the WA11 is pretty long for my needs...


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Zachik said:


> @HiFiGuy528 Mike (or anyone else) - any recommendation for a 1-foot long USB-C to USB-C OTG cable to connect my Samsung phone (serving as transport) to the WA11 ?
> The included cable with the WA11 is pretty long for my needs...



Like this one? https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-usb-cable


----------



## Zachik

Zachik said:


> @HiFiGuy528 Mike (or anyone else) - any recommendation for a 1-foot long USB-C to USB-C OTG cable to connect my Samsung phone (serving as transport) to the WA11 ?
> The included cable with the WA11 is pretty long for my needs...





HiFiGuy528 said:


> Like this one? https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-usb-cable


Not quite - Woo sells 0.1m (10cm) or 1m cables. The first is too short, the latter is too long...
Ideally, I want a cable that is 1 foot long (30cm or 0.3m).


----------



## jeffri

I found this carrying bag quite perfect with WA11. It fit snuggly, there is divider like in camera bag that you can customize to your need. I used just one here, and there is a room to spare after I fit in WA11 which I put BTR3 there.

Top portion has two mesh pocket. I can fit a short cable here and the other pocket for an adapter or two. There is wriststrap for easier carry, but I'll just fit this in another bag.

This is a more convenient carry compared to the included pouch (+ another pouch for cables). And looks pretty cool too.


----------



## Zachik

jeffri said:


> I found this carrying bag quite perfect with WA11. It fit snuggly, there is divider like in camera bag that you can customize to your need. I used just one here, and there is a room to spare after I fit in WA11 which I put BTR3 there.
> 
> Top portion has two mesh pocket. I can fit a short cable here and the other pocket for an adapter or two. There is wriststrap for easier carry, but I'll just fit this in another bag.
> 
> This is a more convenient carry compared to the included pouch (+ another pouch for cables). And looks pretty cool too.


Jeffri - come on, you cannot post these photos, and not have a link... 
Also, what is the length of the cable you use?


----------



## jeffri (Aug 13, 2019)

Zachik said:


> Jeffri - come on, you cannot post these photos, and not have a link...
> Also, what is the length of the cable you use?



My bad 

I buy this from AliExpress: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000037549946.html

The short cable is I think around 10cm, also made by this company, DD.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

A sneak peak at the upcoming WA11 topaz Unity Smart Case.


----------



## RobertSM

That's pretty sweet! Looks like an OTG and desktop solution. I'm not certain but the phone on the video appears to be android. I want to know more!


----------



## mahesvara (Aug 29, 2019)

*A little corner of paradise at work*



 

I bought the WA11 from Woo Audio a couple of weeks ago out of curiosity. I already auditioned it at CanJam SoCal and thought it was a good portable DAC/amp but couldn't say much more than that because, you know, it was at a show and I couldn't use my own music due to some technical issues (a little bit more about that later). One week later I thought to myself that the WA11 isn't expensive for what it is, so I'd like to try it out more extensively and at my leisure. Shortly after that, the WA11 arrived.

As you can see, I already have the Sony WM1Z to use with my IER-Z1R at work. The combo already sounds superb, but I've always thought that the WM1Z doesn't provide enough juice to feed the power-hungry Z1R.

In the beginning, I coupled the WA11 with WM1Z through Sony's adapter for WM1Z, it serving as transport to WA11. This new combo sounds very good, and in several ways I enjoyed them more than I did with Z1R fed by WM1Z alone. Z1R driven by WM1Z does have better depth-of-stage, stereo separation, higher resolution and treble extension but it also sounded a bit dry sometimes. With WM1Z as transport and WA11 as DAC/amp, the music out of Z1R gains greater warmth, more lush midrange, deeper bass extension, and an organic pleasantness that smoothed out Z1R's splashy treble. I thought to myself then that I loved the sound enough to keep WA11 in my collection.

But the clunkiness of the set-up annoyed me. Not sure if you've ever seen the Sony adapter for WM series, but it's big and unwieldly. I didn't think about connecting WA11's line-in port with WM1Z's balanced output because at CanJam SoCal, I learned that WM1Z's balanced out isn't grounded, so it wouldn't work.

Grasping for straws, I asked Jack Wu of Woo Audio whether he could find a way around the problem. To my surprise, he replied that he had built a custom cable (4.4mm Pentaconn to 4.4mm Pentaconn with an additional 2.5mm 3.5mm plug that would be pluged into WM1Z's unbalanced out and act as ground). So I asked him to sell it to me. It's not on Woo's website yet, I think, so if you want it, you should email Woo Audio 

The result made me very happy. I now have the best of both worlds: WM1Z's resolution and WA11's organic lushness. I decided to definitely keep WA11 to use at work and for travel.

So aside from what I said above, why would you want WA11 even if you already have something like WM1Z? It's because of the high output impedance of WM1Z poses some challenge with with low-impedance gears like IEMs and, for example, the MySphere 3.1. WA11 solves that problem for you, improves on the sound quality of WM1Z in my opinion, and can help you drive full-size cans that require a lot of power like the Abyss Diana Phi even if you're on the go.

Now if Jack Wu can build me a Unity Smart Case to use with my WM1Z, I would be very, very happy.

Edit: I got the unbalanced part wrong. It's 3.5mm, not 2.5mm


----------



## mozilla77

Thanks for sharing your experience with your WM1Z and WA11 combo. I also would like to get the custom cable (4.4mm) from Woo Audio.

I am wondering the Oriolus BA300S JP Version included 4.4mm balanced interconnect with 3.5mm ground plug will also works the same in this case.

This is the description for the cable:

*Why 3.5mm GND plug?*
Some of our Japanese users told us that for connecting BA300s with 4.4mm phone out port only will let some tiny noise go into the earphone. Some users can hear it and some can not.

GND is not valid on almost of the DAPs with 4.4mm phone out port(only L+ L- R+ R-), so that we cannot make BA300s and those DAPs have the same voltage potential of GND directly. The tiny noise is hard to avoid. So that we make a new cable which can get the GND from the 3.5mm phone out port of those DAPs. And it works.

If using Sony's DAP, please connect the 3.5mm plug to you player first and then connect the 4.4mm plug because of the automatic balanced mode switch system of SONY if you use both 4.4mm and 3.5mm phone out port.


----------



## mahesvara

mozilla77 said:


> I am wondering the Oriolus BA300S JP Version included 4.4mm balanced interconnect with 3.5mm ground plug will also works the same in this case.



Not sure myself  You can probably email Woo audio and ask


----------



## elira

mozilla77 said:


> I am wondering the Oriolus BA300S JP Version included 4.4mm balanced interconnect with 3.5mm ground plug will also works the same in this case.


It's essentially the same idea, in fact the cable mentioned by @mahesvara is also 3.5mm, so both cables might be identical in their wiring.


----------



## cj3209 (Aug 31, 2019)

mozilla77 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with your WM1Z and WA11 combo. I also would like to get the custom cable (4.4mm) from Woo Audio.
> 
> I am wondering the Oriolus BA300S JP Version included 4.4mm balanced interconnect with 3.5mm ground plug will also works the same in this case.
> 
> ...


I got that cable directly from PW audio and it works fine;of course it has the 2.5mm and 3.5mm ground out to 4.4mm.  You can contact PW audio directly.

I use it with my AK SP1000 cu, connecting to the line in jack of the WA11.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Hi everyone I own wm1z and ier-z1r and I'd need some recommendations. 

I find the treble to be to bright and sparkly a little to much on my taste with this combo.

Will wa8 or wa11 be able to fix issue and bring that desired sound signature. 

More width warmth and less treble?

Also how close is it to a desktop performance?


----------



## Jalo

Vitaly2017 said:


> Hi everyone I own wm1z and ier-z1r and I'd need some recommendations.
> 
> I find the treble to be to bright and sparkly a little to much on my taste with this combo.
> 
> ...


Just revert back to FW 1.2 or 2.0 and you will have a much warmer signature. The WA8 as a tube amp will also give you a smooth warm tome in the treble range.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Jalo said:


> Just revert back to FW 1.2 or 2.0 and you will have a much warmer signature. The WA8 as a tube amp will also give you a smooth warm tome in the treble range.



Oh but I will loose bluetooth dac option if i do that...

So you recommend wa8 over wa11 for max warmth width and smoothest possible treble?


----------



## bflat

Vitaly2017 said:


> Oh but I will loose bluetooth dac option if i do that...
> 
> So you recommend wa8 over wa11 for max warmth width and smoothest possible treble?



Considering the cost and hassle, I would advise against route. I would recommend:

1) Free - use EQ in your 1z by a) increase 125 Hz on down by +3 dB or b) reduce 4 kHz by -3 dB
2) Try a different cable
3) Get a different IEM and recover some dollars selling what you have
4) Get a different DAP and recover some dollars selling what you have

Frankly, if EQ doesn't work for you until you adjust by more than 4-6 dB, then you have a bad pairing of source and headphones for your particular preference. EQ adjustment of 2-3 dB is perfectly normal if you want absolute fine tuning of your preference.


----------



## Vitaly2017

bflat said:


> Considering the cost and hassle, I would advise against route. I would recommend:
> 
> 1) Free - use EQ in your 1z by a) increase 125 Hz on down by +3 dB or b) reduce 4 kHz by -3 dB
> 2) Try a different cable
> ...




Thanks for the recommendations with eq.
Yes thats what I ussualy do i reduce the 16k region by -2.5db and it zings less.
A new option I am experimenting right now is 3.5mm connection with my z1r and 1z. It seems to go easier on my ears and dont reach that high in zingy treble.

I feel that wa8 might maybe just do better on its own paired with z1r iems.
1z dap is a really great legendary dap but man I feel something with that treble...


My all time favorite dac amp is hdv820 from sennheiser but that thing isnt portable zzzz.

I wonder how wa8 compares to hdv820? Any thoughts


----------



## bflat

Vitaly2017 said:


> I wonder how wa8 compares to hdv820? Any thoughts



I only heard HDV820 with HD800s. However, I believe the output impedance is around 10 ohms so not good for IEMs.


----------



## Vitaly2017

bflat said:


> I only heard HDV820 with HD800s. However, I believe the output impedance is around 10 ohms so not good for IEMs.




No its actually 40 ohm  
And yes I tried it with iems it was stellar.  One of the best things I heard to my ears. But it still didnt reduced the treble of hd800s enough to my liking as well....


----------



## KS1990

I've got my WA11 Topaz last Friday. It just literally blew me away (paired it LCD 2C), the sound, the look. But it's big. It's not portable. it's transportable.

I used to own, Sony PHA3, Sony NW-WM1Z, Ibasso DX 220 with Amp 8 (paired with Sony Z1R). I regret that I have sold my Z1R. anyway, sound-wise, non of the previous items sound as good as the WA11 topaz.


----------



## Vitaly2017

KS1990 said:


> I've got my WA11 Topaz last Friday. It just literally blew me away (paired it LCD 2C), the sound, the look. But it's big. It's not portable. it's transportable.
> 
> I used to own, Sony PHA3, Sony NW-WM1Z, Ibasso DX 220 with Amp 8 (paired with Sony Z1R). I regret that I have sold my Z1R. anyway, sound-wise, non of the previous items sound as good as the WA11 topaz.




Yea you would have a good combo wa11 and z1r is great.

I am still debating and looking around what to do.  I own 1z and z1r. But still think 1z is not opening the z1r to there full potential, that my perception...
I am thinking to go z1r+oriolus but not 100% sure on that...  Had some thoughts about hugo2+wa8 maybe, but that to not a super cheap nor portable setup...


How do you find wa11 vs 1z sound signature wise? is it neutral warm or 1z still thicker in sound?


----------



## KS1990

Vitaly2017 said:


> Yea you would have a good combo wa11 and z1r is great.
> 
> I am still debating and looking around what to do.  I own 1z and z1r. But still think 1z is not opening the z1r to there full potential, that my perception...
> I am thinking to go z1r+oriolus but not 100% sure on that...  Had some thoughts about hugo2+wa8 maybe, but that to not a super cheap nor portable setup...
> ...



Hugo 2 and WA8 would be insane. I am looking forward to hearing about that.

regarding, the WA11 vs 1Z, I cannot say anything about that because I am not impressed with the sound of the Z1R with the 1Z at all. I still think that the Z1R needs more power (I do agree with you on that). When I got my 2C, out of the 4.4mm, the WA11 is miles ahead of the WM1Z (i think it's not fair to say that since the 2C is planar). U definitely need to hear the WA11 to believe. detail wise, it a tiny bit less than the Hugo 2, but sound and price-wise, the WA11 is very hard to beat. (I've tried the 2C and Hugo 2 at a local store).

I will try the Z1R with my WA11.


----------



## Vitaly2017

KS1990 said:


> Hugo 2 and WA8 would be insane. I am looking forward to hearing about that.
> 
> regarding, the WA11 vs 1Z, I cannot say anything about that because I am not impressed with the sound of the Z1R with the 1Z at all. I still think that the Z1R needs more power (I do agree with you on that). When I got my 2C, out of the 4.4mm, the WA11 is miles ahead of the WM1Z (i think it's not fair to say that since the 2C is planar). U definitely need to hear the WA11 to believe. detail wise, it a tiny bit less than the Hugo 2, but sound and price-wise, the WA11 is very hard to beat. (I've tried the 2C and Hugo 2 at a local store).
> 
> I will try the Z1R with my WA11.




Really that wa11 is that good its almost on par with hugo2 !   How did you found 2c with hugo2 vs wa11?

What I do for now is turn on dynamic normalizer in 1z software option to improve dynamics and it works. It has its own issues and its a software optimizer which I find introduces artifacts and some clicks randomly. 1z in direct source just sounds weak witch z1r  one of the solution would be to raise volume but just aint same feeling then.

I tried wa11 with tia forte for 5 min and I cant really say it was enough to judge, but from that 5 min I remember that wa11 was very powerfull and dynamic, sound was smoothe but I felt it was less thick and warm compare to 1z. Definetlly an absolute beast in poweroutput. 
So from what I remember to me it seems that I might probably like more the wa8... Cause its tubey warmer and thicker in general. I never heard wa8 but that what I presume from reviews.

So I am instill in big decision here , also hard to chose cause I have no way to audition all this stuff 

sell 1z and buy wa8 +hugo2?
sell 1z and get wa8 alone and use phone?
buy oriolus and use with 1z?
buy wa8 and use with 1z hahaha???


----------



## HiFiGuy528

New video!


----------



## Vitaly2017

If you guys are interested I end up auditioning the hugo2 vs wm1z and I prefered the wm1z by a big margin!
Hugo 2 dont present the bass ass 1z can, 1z has more textured details and layering of bass. The bass is simply on way higher lvl. Hugo 2 bass was just slam and bang didnt expect it to be that way honnestly. So many reviews just claim hugo2 to be the best dac and so nuanced and so transparent and so expansive.
Sorry 1z actually surpass hugo 2 in all those segments, its much more refined and gentle warm smooth. Doe an awesome job with rendering music and definitely is not below hugo 2 performance. The only advantage hugo 2 has is power output thats all!

I havent had an opportunity to audition the wa11 or wa8 unfortunately, so for now I just baught oriolus ba300s. I love that combo atm with my 1z and ier-z1r. I still do think about wa11. Thinking like stack the 3 together  you know its never enough, more goodness please.
The ba300s oriolus adds a very nice timber and sound of a true good tubey sound. Bass is bigger and deeper, slightly more mid forward exactly what ier-z1r asks for. Now that I got my tubey flavor, the amp of wa11 could bring in the power! and on top of all this wm1z stays as a dac and brings all the goodness of sony sound and you know what else? Its all freaking balanced yeaaass!









I Dont know but I heavent really learned anything from this video booboo.
It's great she presents the device buut really no review on the units sound really?





Nostoi said:


> Treble is slightly smoother, yes. I find the WM1A already a very balanced sounding amp; the BA300s just enhances clarity and definition, improves soundstage, etc. I was listening last night with the Campfire Cascades with the cloth pads - superb combo. I'm sure it'll go marvellously with the Z1R's. Let me know what you think.





HiFiGuy528 said:


> New video!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

short video of our new Unity Smart Case for WA11 topaz.


----------



## gordec

Can anyone comment how the WA11 sounds with HD800? I have owned wa8 before. The vocals were ultra smooth with wa8. I miss that sound. But I like the smaller package of the WA11.


----------



## chimney189

Is it possible to run the WA11 out of an iPhone 6, or is it too powerful to work? I had this issue with the LH Labs Geek Out 720.


----------



## bflat

chimney189 said:


> Is it possible to run the WA11 out of an iPhone 6, or is it too powerful to work? I had this issue with the LH Labs Geek Out 720.



Power is a non issue because the data port on the WA11 is separate from the power port. However, I would check with Woo Audio on what cables you need. Usually you need a CCK adapter but Apple recently released USB C to Lightning so maybe that will work too.


----------



## jeffri

I think you'll need CCK adapter


----------



## HiFiGuy528

chimney189 said:


> Is it possible to run the WA11 out of an iPhone 6, or is it too powerful to work? I had this issue with the LH Labs Geek Out 720.



We made a short video on how to use WA11 topaz with a wide range of devices. Please take a moment to watch the video.


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Nov 20, 2019)

If your WA11 topaz won't turn on, here's how to reset it.


----------



## joefig44

When I try to play out of my iPhone 11 Pro using it's provided lightning to USB-C cord to the Topaz DAC port I only get sound out of the phone and not the headphones


----------



## ayang02 (Dec 16, 2019)

joefig44 said:


> When I try to play out of my iPhone 11 Pro using it's provided lightning to USB-C cord to the Topaz DAC port I only get sound out of the phone and not the headphones



I don't think that lightning to USB-C cord will work like that. You still need the lightning to USB camera adapter cable with another USB-A to USB-C cable to make it work on iPhone.

Edit: But then there are these Lightning to USB-C OTG cables on AliExpress. This got me curious, I'll probably buy one to test out.


----------



## joefig44

ayang02 said:


> I don't think that lightning to USB-C cord will work like that. You still need the lightning to USB camera adapter cable with another USB-A to USB-C cable to make it work on iPhone.


Wow - of course not - why would they package a cord that can charge and carry an audio signal


----------



## joefig44

Does the Topaz need a certain number of hours to break in and open up a bit?  Or is it mostly the same right from the start?

Using them with my Empyrean because I wanted to be semi-portable but wondering if maybe I should have invested same as Topaz cost into a desktop amp/dac.
Also, Empyrean still breaking in too so hoping they open up a bit more - seems a bit congested on some rock music.


----------



## brokengundam

joefig44 said:


> Wow - of course not - why would they package a cord that can charge and carry an audio signal


I mostly run the Topaz off my laptop, so I end up using 2 USB ports for audio and power.  I rarely use it on IOS or Android due to the Topaz not providing power to the player. It's kind of a pain in the ass to have to use a powered USB hub keep player and amp charging at the same time.



joefig44 said:


> Does the Topaz need a certain number of hours to break in and open up a bit?  Or is it mostly the same right from the start?
> Using them with my Empyrean because I wanted to be semi-portable but wondering if maybe I should have invested same as Topaz cost into a desktop amp/dac.
> Also, Empyrean still breaking in too so hoping they open up a bit more - seems a bit congested on some rock music.


I didn't notice any break-in period with the Topaz, but I also used different headphones depending on what I was listening to, so even if there was some sort of burn in, I don't think I would have noticed it.


----------



## joefig44

Currently running on the unbalanced output with my Meze Empyrean.

I read that the 4.4mm balanced output of the Topaz is significantly better - is this true?

If so, can anyone tell me if this is the right cable to get:
https://www.headamp.com/products/me...pgrade-headphone-cable?variant=28220540518464

Or any alternative cable that would be just as good but cheaper.


----------



## ayang02

joefig44 said:


> Currently running on the unbalanced output with my Meze Empyrean.
> 
> I read that the 4.4mm balanced output of the Topaz is significantly better - is this true?
> 
> ...



That cable is the right one to get. However, I don't know if you find your original Meze cable's 4-pin minXLR plugs hard to remove from your Empyrean. If you're like me, who finds the Meze plugs very hard to remove from the headphone, I would skip this cable altogether. I also got the 4.4 mm silver PCUHD cable with my Empyrean purchase but I don't use it due to the miniXLR plugs.

The minXLR plugs from Cardas, Neutrik, and basically most other manufacturers I've tried all work flawlessly for my Empyrean: no issues inserting/removing whatsoever.


----------



## jlbrach

May I ask if the wa11 topaz is roon ready?


----------



## cj3209

jlbrach said:


> May I ask if the wa11 topaz is roon ready?


Yes, I use it with a laptop that has Roon on it; Roon recognizes the WA11 as a source.  Sounds great, btw.


----------



## jlbrach

good to hear


----------



## jlbrach

when I connect my chord hugo to my macbook pro it is recognized immediately in roon but when I connect the topaz it doesnt show up in roon although it seems to be recognized in the mac itself in the sound section.....I cant seem to get roon to recognize it sadly


----------



## jlbrach

I figured out the problem, the chord is instantly recognized but I had to manually activate the topaz....


----------



## joefig44

Currently using the Topaz's unbalanced port with the stock cable on my Meze Empyrean.

I was going to move to a balanced cable and was wondering how much of an improvement in sound I should expect from the Topaz's balanced port?
I had heard it was a vast improvement?

Here is the cable I was going to get https://corpsecable.com/collections...audeze-lcd-series-headphones-4-4mm-trrrs-1-3m


----------



## jlbrach

enormous difference...no comparison if one buys this fine amp it behooves them to use it in balanced mode


----------



## joefig44

jlbrach said:


> enormous difference...no comparison if one buys this fine amp it behooves them to use it in balanced mode



Wow, ok - I was actually thinking of exchanging this amp for a full desktop setup:  something like the Matrix X-Sabre Pro + Monolith THX AAA amp.

How do you think the balanced output on the Topaz (i.e. I'd simply just pickup a balanced cable) would compare to a full desktop setup as like above?


----------



## cj3209 (Jan 9, 2020)

joefig44 said:


> Wow, ok - I was actually thinking of exchanging this amp for a full desktop setup:  something like the Matrix X-Sabre Pro + Monolith THX AAA amp.
> 
> How do you think the balanced output on the Topaz (i.e. I'd simply just pickup a balanced cable) would compare to a full desktop setup as like above?


I think it depends on your needs.  I use mine as a transportable solution at work and at home and it excels at this use.  If you aren't going to be moving it around I would think a desktop setup would be more efficient (and better sounding although I haven't heard that combo you mentioned).

Cheers!


----------



## jlbrach

As far as a portable solution it is wonderful. I have a Hugo 2 which I love but because the amp section of the topaz is so good I have been using the topaz when on the go. The Hugo 2 DAC is no doubt more refined but the amp DAC combination of the topaz is outstanding and better with harder to drive HPs IMHO


----------



## HiFiGuy528

joefig44 said:


> Currently using the Topaz's unbalanced port with the stock cable on my Meze Empyrean.
> 
> I was going to move to a balanced cable and was wondering how much of an improvement in sound I should expect from the Topaz's balanced port?
> I had heard it was a vast improvement?
> ...



WA11 topaz is a fully balanced design and the best sound quality is through the 4.4mm balanced output and USB-C input.


----------



## Cat Music

Can this handle a Sendy Aiva?


----------



## gc335 (Feb 4, 2020)

Please let me know if there is anyone that wants to sell their WA11.  Thanks!!

Found one!  All set.


----------



## gc335

I just picked up the Smart Unity case from Woo Audio and it’s amazing. Very happy with this mobile rig.


----------



## Shiloh65

I just picked up my Unity case from the mail for the A50 as a source. I hooked it up and it doesn't recognize USB-C. I am kind of at a loss of what to try next? Is the Topaz not working properly? I used both the original OTG cable and the one with the Unity, the USB source isn't recognized with either OTG cable. Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## gc335

Shiloh65 said:


> I just picked up my Unity case from the mail for the A50 as a source. I hooked it up and it doesn't recognize USB-C. I am kind of at a loss of what to try next? Is the Topaz not working properly? I used both the original OTG cable and the one with the Unity, the USB source isn't recognized with either OTG cable. Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Did you set the phone to the right mode? Use the top drop down and select the right usb most. I think default is charge.


----------



## Shiloh65

gc335 said:


> Did you set the phone to the right mode? Use the top drop down and select the right usb most. I think default is charge.


I must be missing something, I can't find anything on the phone menu for USB settings.


----------



## gc335

Shiloh65 said:


> I must be missing something, I can't find anything on the phone menu for USB settings.


Did you swipe from the top down?  It should be listed under the other items.


----------



## Shiloh65

gc335 said:


> Did you swipe from the top down?  It should be listed under the other items.


I did try that. I didn't see any USB options come up. I am going to try it with my computer later today to see if it sees the USB mode for the WA11. If it doesn't recognize using either of the two OTG cables then I will have to contact Woo Audio for assistance/repair of the amp.


----------



## gc335

Shiloh65 said:


> I did try that. I didn't see any USB options come up. I am going to try it with my computer later today to see if it sees the USB mode for the WA11. If it doesn't recognize using either of the two OTG cables then I will have to contact Woo Audio for assistance/repair of the amp.


It works just fine with my V30... you should be ok.  SO when you swiped from the top down you should see the wifi indo, airplane mode, brightness menu. Right below that after connecting the wa11 you should see something about USB.  There is a list of about 5 items.  I think it's the bottom option.


----------



## jazzgene

I’ve been using the WA11 for a year now. Such a great amp. It sounds great with all my phones. No fatigue.


----------



## Cat Music

jazzgene said:


> I’ve been using the WA11 for a year now. Such a great amp. It sounds great with all my phones. No fatigue.


any DAP to compare it?


----------



## elira

I just saw that WooAudio is selling a lightning to usb C cable. Has anyone tried it with the WA11?

https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-usb-cable


----------



## Vitaly2017

Has anyone compared pha3 vs wa11?

wonder how there balanced section compares.


----------



## Vitaly2017

HiFiGuy528 said:


> short video of our new Unity Smart Case for WA11 topaz.





I gota say thats a serious brick, one very sturdy one


----------



## ayang02

elira said:


> I just saw that WooAudio is selling a lightning to usb C cable. Has anyone tried it with the WA11?
> 
> https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-usb-cable



I just got this with the WA11 stand yesterday. It works with my iPhone 11 Pro with iOS 13.3.1. This cable will work well if you want to stack your phone with the WA11.

I also have other lightning to USB Type-C OTG cables from Zephone, works the same way as this one, just different lengths for flexibility.


----------



## AnakChan

Yesterday in the park :-


----------



## jlbrach

I use mine with a diana phi, can it drive the susvara?I have never tried figuring it couldnt


----------



## AnakChan

So majority of your standard albums, Queen, Diana Krall, Tears for Fears, Toto, Tony Bennett, a-Ha, Best Audiophile Voices series, etc. it's able to drive them with pretty good volume - no need to max out. For some other kinds of albums like Shelby Lynne's "Just a little Lovin'", then a more authoritative amp is needed. Most of my albums are fine.


----------



## cpetrillo

Please excuse me because I'm old and a little tech challenged. I'm a little unclear about the "OTG" cable thing. I'm currently looking for a WA11 to go with my Sony NW-WM1A and Mr Speakers Ether Flow. I've picked up the WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable to have a digital out from my Sony and will need a USB A male to USB C male cable to connect to the wa11. I've read it has to be an OTG cable but not sure what that means. If you could point me to the right cable I would appreciate it.
I would like to hear from anyone who has used the wa11 with the wm1a was it a worthwhile improvement?


----------



## ayang02

cpetrillo said:


> Please excuse me because I'm old and a little tech challenged. I'm a little unclear about the "OTG" cable thing. I'm currently looking for a WA11 to go with my Sony NW-WM1A and Mr Speakers Ether Flow. I've picked up the WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable to have a digital out from my Sony and will need a USB A male to USB C male cable to connect to the wa11. I've read it has to be an OTG cable but not sure what that means. If you could point me to the right cable I would appreciate it.
> I would like to hear from anyone who has used the wa11 with the wm1a was it a worthwhile improvement?



Since you are already using the WMC-NWH10, I think all you need is a regular USB A male to USB C male cable.

I have a custom built WM-port to USB-A male cable that worked for WM1A & WA11. So the connection for me was: WM1A -> WM-port to USB-A male cable -> USB-A female to USB-C male adapter -> WA11. The WA11 can drive full-sized headphones much better than the WM1A and it's not even close.

On the other hand, there are a few custom WM1A/Z firmware out there that seems to change the WM1 sound signature by quite a bit. I'm about to try some out soon but still, the driving output of the WM1 series is pretty limited.


----------



## cpetrillo

ayang02 said:


> Since you are already using the WMC-NWH10, I think all you need is a regular USB A male to USB C male cable.
> 
> I have a custom built WM-port to USB-A male cable that worked for WM1A & WA11. So the connection for me was: WM1A -> WM-port to USB-A male cable -> USB-A female to USB-C male adapter -> WA11. The WA11 can drive full-sized headphones much better than the WM1A and it's not even close.
> 
> On the other hand, there are a few custom WM1A/Z firmware out there that seems to change the WM1 sound signature by quite a bit. I'm about to try some out soon but still, the driving output of the WM1 series is pretty limited.



Thank you for the info.


----------



## AnakChan (Mar 3, 2020)

cpetrillo said:


> Please excuse me because I'm old and a little tech challenged. I'm a little unclear about the "OTG" cable thing. I'm currently looking for a WA11 to go with my Sony NW-WM1A and Mr Speakers Ether Flow. I've picked up the WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable to have a digital out from my Sony and will need a USB A male to USB C male cable to connect to the wa11. I've read it has to be an OTG cable but not sure what that means. If you could point me to the right cable I would appreciate it.
> I would like to hear from anyone who has used the wa11 with the wm1a was it a worthwhile improvement?



You could use your WMC-NWH10 USB cable to the WA11 Topaz USB cable as such :-





But in my personal preference, I'd opt to use the NW-WM1Z/A DAC and output analogue into the WA11 Topaz with a cable like this instead (esp after this Sony NW-WM1Z/A firmware mod in #32,266 #33,126 of the Sony thread, namely the Jupiter & Mercury firmwares) :-


----------



## XP_98 (Mar 5, 2020)

AnakChan said:


> You could use your WMC-NWH10 USB cable to the WA11 Topaz USB cable as such :-
> 
> 
> 
> But in my personal preference, I'd opt to use the NW-WM1Z/A DAC and output analogue into the WA11 Topaz with a cable like this instead (esp after this Sony NW-WM1Z/A firmware mod in #32,266 #33,126 of the Sony thread, namely the Jupiter & Mercury firmwares) :-


There is also the "oriolus cable" ( see here Oriolus cable by pwaudio).
I will soon sell one, having upgraded (the cable, WM1Z + WA11 still are a fine combo)...


----------



## vladr (Mar 7, 2020)

Woo Audio WA-11 review

I like the conclusion:



> I am unclear as to the target market for this device. With rather short battery life, it is going to find life mostly on your desk. If so, there are much cheaper and better options there.
> At this price point, I get super grumpy if I see design issues and there are plenty of them. If $1,400 doesn't get you perfection as far as noise level, and distortion, I am not sure where the money has gone. The design needed to have been verified using the instrumentation I have and problems ironed out.
> The subjective experience was good so I am not going to give it the bottom score. But I can't recommend it either.



For comparison, these are real specs (conformed with test equipments) of a Hidizs S8 ($99):
Hidizs S8 review

Will you continue enjoying your $1400 device, folks


----------



## jlbrach (Mar 7, 2020)

oh my, a bad review of a product...throw it out...these guys said the same thing about the chord hugo 2 and have a review about a 59 dollar speaker that they refer to as the best speaker in the world....I wouldnt take much these people say seriously


----------



## vladr

jlbrach said:


> oh my, a bad review of a product...throw it out...these guys said the same thing about the chord hugo 2 and have a review about a 59 dollar speaker that they refer to as the best speaker in the world....I wouldnt take much these people say seriously



Mind providing alternative measurements? Any proof for your allegations? In Russian language there is a vulgar phrase - "стричь лохов". It can be translated to English as a "shearing a person who can be easily fooled". This is what "high end" audio industry have been doing for ages. 

Blessed are those who believe


----------



## jlbrach

I go by what I hear and to my ears both the chord hugo 2 and the topaz are fine products that sound wonderful....simple as that


----------



## elira

At least now we have measurements of the terrible volume pot that Woo decided to use. They keep saying it’s an amazing pot, but it was a terrible decision to use a linear taper one. To make it usable I need to do most of the attenuation digitally before the DAC, otherwise I get channel imbalance. They should have fixed that given that it was pointed out since the prototypes were around.


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Mar 8, 2020)

Speaking on a personal level, I don’t trust anyone’s review (positive or negative) who don’t show his/her real name and face. Professional media like The Verge, Cnet, NY Times, etc. don‘t go by a screen name.

I follow many reputable professional tech/audio reviewers but i don’t agree with some of their opinions. Because our experiences and tastes are different. 

Trust your own experiences in this hobby and your ears. One person’s opinion should not outweigh your own.


----------



## jeffri (Mar 9, 2020)

A bad measurement doesn't tell the whole story and it doesn't really matter after you reach certain point. The WA11 is flawed but not something that can be categorized as "bad". However, that still quite disappointing to see the flaw in measured performance, which I hope WooAudio engineers can address or provide measurements on their own.

At least, we got the power performance and I certainly enjoy this out to Ether 2.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

jeffri said:


> A bad *measurement doesn't tell the whole story *and it doesn't really matter after you reach certain point. The WA11 is flawed but not something that can be categorized as "bad". However, that still quite disappointing to see the flaw in measured performance, which I hope WooAudio engineers can address or provide measurements on their own.
> 
> At least, we got the power performance and I certainly enjoy this out to Ether 2.



This is correct because the protocol can be different to achieve the *desired* results (good or bad).  In the case of Amirm's tests, he used the unbalanced output. In all of our marketing materials and our website, WA11 topaz is a *balanced design *meaning the the 4.4mm balanced output is recommended. The unbalanced output is for convenience.

It's like saying a Lamborghini drives like sh@*t because you drove it on unpaved dirt roads instead of a race track.


----------



## elira (Mar 10, 2020)

HiFiGuy528 said:


> This is correct because the protocol can be different to achieve the *desired* results (good or bad).  In the case of Amirm's tests, he used the unbalanced output. In all of our marketing materials and our website, WA11 topaz is a *balanced design *meaning the the 4.4mm balanced output is recommended. The unbalanced output is for convenience.
> 
> It's like saying a Lamborghini drives like sh@*t because you drove it on unpaved dirt roads instead of a race track.


The volume pot is bad balanced or single ended. Using your analogy is like having a throttle that goes from 0% to 90% in the first millimeters of travel and then you have a couple inches of travel that let you control the last 10%. Good luck parking that Lamborghini without crashing.


----------



## AnakChan

elira said:


> The volume pot is bad balanced or single ended. Using your analogy is like having a throttle that goes from 0% to 90% in the first millimeters of travel and then you have a couple inches of travel that let you control the last 10%. Good luck parking that Lamborghini without crashing.


!? I don't hear what you're saying, and I'm listening to the WA11 right now as I'm typing. Volume seems pretty responsive to me.

I've seen many Lamborghini's park fine in Tokyo where they can hardly get past 40km/h in the city. Only crashes I see are on Youtube for those who think it responds like a like a standard consumer car.


----------



## elira

AnakChan said:


> !? I don't hear what you're saying, and I'm listening to the WA11 right now as I'm typing. Volume seems pretty responsive to me.
> 
> I've seen many Lamborghini's park fine in Tokyo where they can hardly get past 40km/h in the city. Only crashes I see are on Youtube for those who think it responds like a like a standard consumer car.


I'm not sure if they changed the pot, but mine has a linear taper pot, it goes from -infinite to -12dB in the first 1/4 of turn and the rest goes from -12dB to 0dB. Essentially the first degrees (starting at zero) are where most attenuation happens, and the rest only attenuates a bit. The issue is that most pots (included the one in the WA11) suffer from channel imbalance in those first degrees, so you end up with three options: listen with channel imbalance, listen too loud, or attenuate digitally before the DAC. The problem with digital attenuation is that depending on the algorithm used it can create some artifacts that degrade the sound quality.

Given how perception of volume works using a linear taper pot creates this issue (the SMSL THX SP200 suffers from the same issue). So for audio purposes an audio taper / logarithmic taper pot should be used. See the image:


----------



## AnakChan (Mar 10, 2020)

> listen with channel imbalance, listen too loud, or attenuate digitally before the DAC. The problem with digital attenuation is that depending on the algorithm used it can create some artifacts that degrade the sound quality.


Cheers for the graph. I'm familiar with that, seen (graphs like) that before. Of the quoted above, what do you hear with your WA11? What are you using? I've not heard any channel imbalance, nor do I hear any artifacts that degrade sound quality. Whilst I do say the amp can get loud for my CIEMs, I find it *great *with my planars and dynamic driven headphones.

In terms of control, *I* haven't had any issues of it suddenly jumping up in volume initially (with my unit), but then again I'm pretty sensitive in controlling the volume with my fingers, so I find it responsive.

But I'm curious to hear your feedback on your unit, esp within the context of the side effects you've mentioned above.


----------



## elira

AnakChan said:


> Cheers for the graph. I'm familiar with that, seen (graphs like) that before. Of the quoted above, what do you hear with your WA11? What are you using? I've not heard any channel imbalance, nor do I hear any artifacts that degrade sound quality. Whilst I do say the amp can get loud for my CIEMs, I find it *great *with my planars and dynamic driven headphones.
> 
> In terms of control, *I* haven't had any issues of it suddenly jumping up in volume initially (with my unit), but then again I'm pretty sensitive in controlling the volume with my fingers, so I find it responsive.
> 
> But I'm curious to hear your feedback on your unit, esp within the context of the side effects you've mentioned above.


The main issue is channel imbalance, of course with some care you can rotate it very slowly. See these two cases at my preferred listening volume:

Ether C Flow 1.1




Fostex TH-909




And at that point the right channel is slightly louder than the left one.

Now with digital attenuation I have had mixed results, Roon for example does a good job and it sounds good. But with my iphone listening Tidal it sounds bad, the treble sounds distorted, same thing happens with Android but to a lesser degree.

It makes no sense to choose a linear taper potentiometer for volume control. With a logarithmic one I would have more control and hopefully get past the region of the pot with channel imbalance.


----------



## AnakChan

Quite low listening levels. What gain are you using?


----------



## elira

AnakChan said:


> Quite low listening levels. What gain are you using?


Low gain.


----------



## AnakChan

So I use the WA11 Topaz with 2 main phones....the Susvara headphone and the FitEar Titans CIEMs. Both are somewhat on the extreme ends - one being very inefficient, and the other being quite sensitive as one would expect from CIEMs. I use high and low gains respectively. Neither, I hear any channel imbalance. Is yours new? Use it often? I use my iPhone or iMac Pro as the source, so I'm using the internal DAC of the WA11.

I don't have a 4.4mm input yet - actually I have the materials but too lazy to solder up a 4.4mm/4.4mm interconnect. If I have the time, I may try that and see if there's any difference.


----------



## elira

AnakChan said:


> Is yours new? Use it often?


About one year with it, I pre-ordered it. I don't use it often because of the issues with the volume pot. It's like the best portable I have, but the volume pot makes it hard to use. I even asked them if they could change the volume pot in my unit (I would pay for it of course), and they told me the WA11 was not designed for efficient headphones and to use digital attenuation.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

@AnakChan thank YOU for helping @elira and sharing your WA11 experience with everyone. 

@elira Thank you for the additional information about your setup. I am surprised that you find the volume level loud enough at 7 o'clock position in LOW gain using Ether C Flow 1.1. Can you share more about the rest of your setup? a picture of the full setup would be helpful. e.g. source, computer (PC or Mac), or music player, or DAP? 

Pls. keep in mind that we only know what you share with us. The more we know, the better we can assist you.

If we cannot figure it out with you remotely, we can inspect and repair (if necessary) your WA11. No charge, regardless of warranty status.


----------



## elira

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Can you share more about the rest of your setup? a picture of the full setup would be helpful. e.g. source, computer (PC or Mac), or music player, or DAP?


It doesn't matter which source I use, if I set the volume in the source to MAX (without digital attenuation) I don't get much range in the pot before it gets too loud. Attached some pictures, but same happens with iPhone or computer.


----------



## jeffri

Interesting to see Ether C Flow to be loud at 7 on low gain. While I don't have that headphones, I have Aeon Closed and Ether 2, which I used both on high gain at around 7-8. It already passed the channel imbalance at that point, which seems to be a little before 7 on my unit.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

elira said:


> It doesn't matter which source I use, if I set the volume in the source to MAX (without digital attenuation) I don't get much range in the pot before it gets too loud. Attached some pictures, but same happens with iPhone or computer.



Please send us an email (info@wooaudio.com) so we can arrange for you to send the WA11 to us for an inspection, no charge.


----------



## Burakk

Hi, I have a short question. I’m planning to buy chord qutest. How can I use it with my WA11? Wa11 has only balanced line in. Do you think it will be better instead of using dac of wa11? I’m quite open any suggestions.


----------



## elira

Burakk said:


> Hi, I have a short question. I’m planning to buy chord qutest. How can I use it with my WA11? Wa11 has only balanced line in. Do you think it will be better instead of using dac of wa11? I’m quite open any suggestions.


You will have some issues getting the correct cables but it’s feasible. Given that you want a Chord DAC have you considered Hugo 2?


----------



## Burakk

elira said:


> You will have some issues getting the correct cables but it’s feasible. Given that you want a Chord DAC have you considered Hugo 2?


I considered but I prefer just dac part of Hugo 2. I like wa11 as an amp. In this case, I’ll have 2 portable more or less same level dac/amp device.


----------



## aldinho878

can anyone compare this Topaz to the Mojo in sonic performance?


----------



## aldinho878

Any idea how this compares to a chord mojo?


----------



## elira

aldinho878 said:


> Any idea how this compares to a chord mojo?


I would say WA11 has a better amp and the mojo has a better DAC. For efficient headphones Mojo should be enough.


----------



## soundblast75

Topaz and Mojo cannot and should not be in the same sentence.
Completely different league


----------



## ayang02

Hugo 2 vs WA11 would be a better comparison.


----------



## aldinho878

So what you're saying is that the Topaz is noticeably better than the Mojo?


----------



## Burakk

aldinho878 said:


> So what you're saying is that the Topaz is noticeably better than the Mojo?


Definitely.


----------



## jlbrach (Apr 8, 2020)

not true, I do agree that the Topaz is more powerful and has a better amp section ...I know the mojo doesnt have a separate amp etc but the topaz simply drives less efficient HP's better.....in terms of DAC I do think the mojo is better....but the overall combo of the amp and topaz does make the topaz a good product


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Surface Go tablet and new Sony MDR-M1st Studio Headphones with 4.4mm balanced cable upgrade.


----------



## mvvRAZ

I currently own the Hugo2, but find it to be a bit too bright when paired with my Rosson RAD-0. I've heard really good things about the WA11, and since I am after a warmer device, I was wondering if anyone that has tried it can comment on how they are vs one another? 

I can also potentially use the WA11 as an amp only, and use the DAC of the Hugo2

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Burakk

mvvRAZ said:


> I currently own the Hugo2, but find it to be a bit too bright when paired with my Rosson RAD-0. I've heard really good things about the WA11, and since I am after a warmer device, I was wondering if anyone that has tried it can comment on how they are vs one another?
> 
> I can also potentially use the WA11 as an amp only, and use the DAC of the Hugo2
> 
> Any input would be appreciated!


It would be better scenario to use wa11 as amp onyl with hugo2. I’m using mine with SP2000.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Burakk said:


> It would be better scenario to use wa11 as amp onyl with hugo2. I’m using mine with SP2000.


Turns out my local dealer has one so he’ll send it to me to try it out


----------



## mvvRAZ

Another question.. how would I go about connecting the Hugo2 to the WA11?


----------



## SDBiotek

mvvRAZ said:


> Another question.. how would I go about connecting the Hugo2 to the WA11?


That will be a bit of a trick. The WA11 only  has a balanced analog input.


----------



## mvvRAZ

SDBiotek said:


> That will be a bit of a trick. The WA11 only  has a balanced analog input.


Yeah that’s what caught my eye too... I can connect my Sony to it but not the Hugo I think


----------



## elira

mvvRAZ said:


> Another question.. how would I go about connecting the Hugo2 to the WA11?


You need a special cable, or a bunch of adapters.


----------



## jlbrach

it is not worth all the effort to connect the H2 to the Topaz...the H2 is great with efficient HP's and the Topaz is better with harder to drive HP's.....there is always a trade off but that is how I view the 2....


----------



## elira

This

plus

and then a regular 1/4 inch adapter should work with the Hugo 2.

But you need to be careful not to plug that thing to the output of the WA11.


----------



## mvvRAZ

jlbrach said:


> it is not worth all the effort to connect the H2 to the Topaz...the H2 is great with efficient HP's and the Topaz is better with harder to drive HP's.....there is always a trade off but that is how I view the 2....


I see thank you! The rosson RAD0 is easy to drive at 29 ohms, and it’s the only headphone I use really. The Hugo2 has been awesome with IEMs, I’d just like to explore some other setups and sound signatures for the Rad


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Apr 10, 2020)

mvvRAZ said:


> I currently own the Hugo2, but find it to be a bit too bright when paired with my Rosson RAD-0. I've heard really good things about the WA11, and since I am after a warmer device, I was wondering if anyone that has tried it can comment on how they are vs one another?
> 
> I can also potentially use the WA11 as an amp only, and use the DAC of the Hugo2
> 
> Any input would be appreciated!



WA11 topaz is fully balanced design so if you want to use an external DAC, it should be a balanced DAC. Hugo 2 is not a balanced design. Also, the internal DAC should sound better because the signal path from DAC to amp is very short. With an external DAC, there are cables, power supply in the path which can degrade the sound.



jlbrach said:


> it is not worth all the effort to connect the H2 to the Topaz...the H2 is great with efficient HP's and the Topaz is better with harder to drive HP's.....there is always a trade off but that is how I view the 2....



agreed!


----------



## jlbrach

if the goal is simply to pair an external portable amp with the H2 there are numerous far cheaper options that will do the job quite nicely....the Topaz DAC and amp is well integrated  and sounds very good...I think the H2 is a better but more costly DAC but again if you are dealing with a harder to drive HP the Topaz is probably the way to go


----------



## soundblast75

HiFiGuy528 said:


> WA11 topaz is fully balanced design so if you want to use an external DAC, it should be a balanced DAC. Hugo 2 is not a balanced design. Also, the internal DAC should sound better because the signal path from DAC to amp is very short. With an external DAC, there are cables, power supply in the path which can degrade the sound.
> 
> 
> 
> agreed!



Whatever he said!
And don’t listen to others telling otherwise or of weird xperiments leading nowhere, just my 2cents


----------



## kdphan

Anyone looking to sell their WA11? Please PM me if you're looking to sell yours.


----------



## Burakk

I’m looking for full balanced Mobile dac. I have sp2000. if I use it from it’s 2.5 balanced out to wa11’a 4.4 line in, do I have fully balanced setup ?


----------



## audiocraze (Jun 15, 2020)

Burakk said:


> I’m looking for full balanced Mobile dac. I have sp2000. if I use it from it’s 2.5 balanced out to wa11’a 4.4 line in, do I have fully balanced setup ?


I used the SP1000 with WA11 with the usb-c digital out of player to usb digital in on WA11. It sounds awesome and can highly recommend. If you use WA11 you should use the digital in as the synergy of dac/amp inside topaz is more important than the dac of the player.
[Mod Edited: FS removed]


----------



## Jlazer

@audiocraze did you use UAPP to achieve the best results with this?


----------



## audiocraze

Jlazer said:


> @audiocraze did you use UAPP to achieve the best results with this?


No, I just used the built in player of the SP1000, or Tidal.


----------



## Jlazer

@elira -- did you get your volume pot issue figured out?  The same things happens with me.  I can't put it over 7 o clock without it getting too loud.  I use LCD-MX4s and HD 800S.


----------



## elira

Jlazer said:


> @elira -- did you get your volume pot issue figured out?  The same things happens with me.  I can't put it over 7 o clock without it getting too loud.  I use LCD-MX4s and HD 800S.


No, I sold it.


----------



## AnakChan

What gain are guys using? I have my PC use the WA11 DAC and have the gain set on Low. With the V-Moda M100 Master (single ended), I'm listening with the volume around 10 a.m.


----------



## soundblast75

High seems to be definitely the one to use with this amp but it is too sensitive with most of my cans, i guess it’s made for very hard to drive ones. The problem is low is kinda too underpowered and high too much, nothing in between


----------



## uelover

I am also using my PC with the WA11 DAC, set to low gain. Listening at 8 o'clock with my Focal Clear on the 4.4mm balanced output.


----------



## Jlazer

uelover said:


> I am also using my PC with the WA11 DAC, set to low gain. Listening at 8 o'clock with my Focal Clear on the 4.4mm balanced output.



When you say low gain, this means that you have the volume out set lower on the application that is playing music on your PC? Does this degrade quality into the WA11?


----------



## uelover

Jlazer said:


> When you say low gain, this means that you have the volume out set lower on the application that is playing music on your PC? Does this degrade quality into the WA11?



What you have said is not the definition of low gain, but low output level from the PC.


----------



## Jlazer

uelover said:


> What you have said is not the definition of low gain, but low output level from the PC.



Sorry, when I google 'set output gain low on macbook' it's spitting out results on volume.  So I don't think I know how to ask my question correctly.  How do you output low gain from your PC into the WA11 without degrading quality?


----------



## uelover

Jlazer said:


> Sorry, when I google 'set output gain low on macbook' it's spitting out results on volume.  So I don't think I know how to ask my question correctly.  How do you output low gain from your PC into the WA11 without degrading quality?



There is a gain switch on the WA11 itself. It only affects the sound that's coming out from it, not what that's going in.

I suggest that you take a look at what this product is actually. It may help to answer all your questions already.


----------



## Jlazer

uelover said:


> There is a gain switch on the WA11 itself. It only affects the sound that's coming out from it, not what that's going in.
> 
> I suggest that you take a look at what this product is actually. It may help to answer all your questions already.



I understand what the product is.  We were taking about two different things. I was wondering if lowering the volume of the input going into the WA11 degraded sound quality. I thought you were calling that gain. Now I understand you were referring to the switch on the WA11.


----------



## AnakChan

So back to your original question, when you can’t listen past 7 o’clock with your LCD-MX4 & HD800S, is your gain switch on low of high?


----------



## Jlazer

AnakChan said:


> So back to your original question, when you can’t listen past 7 o’clock with your LCD-MX4 & HD800S, is your gain switch on low of high?



It’s on low. I confirmed with Mike at Woo Audio that this was normal given my easy to drive headphones.


----------



## jeffri (Jun 18, 2020)

Ether 2 and AFC on high gain, balanced, at around 8 o'clock.

Fostex TH900 on high gain, single-ended, at around 7 o'clock.

I found the imbalance started to disappear at around 6.5 and up, so I'm fine using high gain on my headphones. While on IEM, low gain is a must as noise start to creep in once it turns past 7 o'clock. It's almost unusable with sensitive IEM unfortunately.


----------



## uelover

I find the volume pot most sensitive around 6-9 o'clock. Thereafter, I will need to turn it up by a lot to get an incremental volume. That's why it seems that the usable volume range is pretty narrow.


----------



## seamon

audiocraze said:


> I used the SP1000 with WA11 with the usb-c digital out of player to usb digital in on WA11. It sounds awesome and can highly recommend. If you use WA11 you should use the digital in as the synergy of dac/amp inside topaz is more important than the dac of the player.
> [Mod Edited: FS removed]


Not sure what's the point here of buying a $3k DAP if you're just going to use the Digital in of the WA11. Might as well get a cheap android.


----------



## AnakChan

seamon said:


> Not sure what's the point here of buying a $3k DAP if you're just going to use the Digital in of the WA11. Might as well get a cheap android.


Convenience maybe? So that he doesn't have to dup his tracks on the AK as well as a cheap Android? Then when he goes out, he can go out with the AK alone without having to carry an Android/WA11 setup?

Anyhow, it seems he's put up or sold his WA11 anyway.


----------



## seamon

AnakChan said:


> Convenience maybe? So that he doesn't have to dup his tracks on the AK as well as a cheap Android? Then when he goes out, he can go out with the AK alone without having to carry an Android/WA11 setup?
> 
> Anyhow, it seems he's put up or sold his WA11 anyway.


Yeah okay I can get behind that. I meant if you are only using your AK with the WA11, seems like a stupid idea.


----------



## AnakChan

seamon said:


> Yeah okay I can get behind that. I meant if you are only using your AK with the WA11, seems like a stupid idea.


Well @audiocraze didn't divulge all his/her use cases (nor was there a necessity to do for this thread), however to assume that he's solely using the AK only with the WA11 isn't very wise either.


----------



## seamon

AnakChan said:


> Well @audiocraze didn't divulge all his/her use cases (nor was there a necessity to do for this thread), however to assume that he's solely using the AK only with the WA11 isn't very wise either.


Fair. I was saying if anyone only buys a AK only to use with a WA11 through digital in, that's not a very wise thing to do. If you casually happen to have a AK that they have bought to use on its own and use it with WA11 too then that's a different story.


----------



## uelover

seamon said:


> Fair. I was saying if anyone only buys a AK only to use with a WA11 through digital in, that's not a very wise thing to do. If you casually happen to have a AK that they have bought to use on its own and use it with WA11 too then that's a different story.



Maybe you have to buy one SP2000 yourself and pair it with the WA11 to figure out what the hype is all about.


----------



## AnakChan

Whilst we’re talking about the WA11 USB DAC, has anyone found that music apps find it slow to recognise it? I’m not certain if there are additional protocols or initialisation communication going on compared to other DACs but at least on my Mac & my iPad, it seems to take awhile for it to recognize the WA11 DAC.


----------



## seamon (Jun 18, 2020)

uelover said:


> Maybe you have to buy one SP2000 yourself and pair it with the WA11 to figure out what the hype is all about.


Tried most AK DAPs. They all sound like overpriced and underpowered garbage. Meanwhile, the Sony WM1Z is something I can get behind, too bad it doesn't have a USB DAC mode.

Edit: Casually searched WM1Z USB DAC and looks like with a firmware update, it now has a USB-DAC mode. Welp looks like I am going down this rabbit hole


----------



## seamon

AnakChan said:


> Whilst we’re talking about the WA11 USB DAC, has anyone found that music apps find it slow to recognise it? I’m not certain if there are additional protocols or initialisation communication going on compared to other DACs but at least on my Mac & my iPad, it seems to take awhile for it to recognize the WA11 DAC.


Works as a normal DAC on both Android and Windows so no problems for me


----------



## Jlazer

seamon said:


> Tried most AK DAPs. They all sound like overpriced and underpowered garbage. Meanwhile, the Sony WM1Z is something I can get behind, too bad it doesn't have a USB DAC mode.



I was wondering if it was just me. After returning 3 DAPs after being unimpressed, I think I’m done buying them for awhile. I’m not sure what the online reviewers of these things are hearing that I’m not. 

Good to know about the WM1Z.


----------



## seamon

Jlazer said:


> I was wondering if it was just me. After returning 3 DAPs after being unimpressed, I think I’m done buying them for awhile. I’m not sure what the online reviewers of these things are hearing that I’m not.
> 
> Good to know about the WM1Z.


Lmao audiophile review sites rarely say anything negative about anything. They might as well be advertisement sites. 
In this hobby, audition is the only way to go. Unfortunately, that is the cold hard truth


----------



## galacticsoap

Just picked up a WA 11 and I have to say its a revelation when paired with the Verite C's I just picked up. I have though stumbled on a bit of a unique issue. Anything I stream via SoundCloud is barely audible. Every other website or streaming service works fine - but for some reason not Soundcloud. As someone who listens to a ton of electronic music that's pretty much a deal-breaker. Could I ask someone to check and see if they are experiencing the same issue of if its just my WA11?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

galacticsoap said:


> Just picked up a WA 11 and I have to say its a revelation when paired with the Verite C's I just picked up. I have though stumbled on a bit of a unique issue. Anything I stream via SoundCloud is barely audible. Every other website or streaming service works fine - but for some reason not Soundcloud. As someone who listens to a ton of electronic music that's pretty much a deal-breaker. Could I ask someone to check and see if they are experiencing the same issue of if its just my WA11?



Are you on a mobile device (iOS or Android)? Are you playing SoundCloud via the app or web browser? We recommend setting the system output to max. If the input signal from the source is low then the amplifier is starving for signal strength to amplify. 

It sounds like a setting issue on the player, not an issue with WA11. We can assist you better if you can provide more details about your setup. Pictures would be helpful too.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Jlazer said:


> It’s on low. I confirmed with Mike at Woo Audio that this was normal given my easy to drive headphones.





jeffri said:


> Ether 2 and AFC on high gain, balanced, at around 8 o'clock.
> 
> Fostex TH900 on high gain, single-ended, at around 7 o'clock.
> 
> I found the imbalance started to disappear at around 6.5 and up, so I'm fine using high gain on my headphones. While on IEM, low gain is a must as noise start to creep in once it turns past 7 o'clock. It's almost unusable with sensitive IEM unfortunately.



if the output is too sensitive for your headphone or earphone, you can reduce the output signal of the computer or mobile player.

- in macOS, adjust this in the "AudioMidi" application

- in iOS, adjust this by volume Up/Down buttons

- in Windows 10, adjust this in the Sound Settings "Master volume" slider

- in Android, adjust in "Media volume" slider or  volume Up/Down buttons


----------



## HiFiGuy528

kdphan said:


> Anyone looking to sell their WA11? Please PM me if you're looking to sell yours.



check out the "specials" page at the bottom of our website. Many great deals there.


----------



## galacticsoap

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Are you on a mobile device (iOS or Android)? Are you playing SoundCloud via the app or web browser? We recommend setting the system output to max. If the input signal from the source is low then the amplifier is starving for signal strength to amplify.
> 
> It sounds like a setting issue on the player, not an issue with WA11. We can assist you better if you can provide more details about your setup. Pictures would be helpful too.




Thank you mate. It was temperamental Windows session that was the issue not the WA11. Incredible amplifier.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

galacticsoap said:


> Thank you mate. It was temperamental Windows session that was the issue not the WA11. Incredible amplifier.




Ah....  good to know. 

I discovered this app for Windows today. It seems to be good but it can't stream from SoundCloud.

https://tunebrowser.tikisoft.net/summary/


----------



## JohnZS

My WA11 is broken now, Woo is trying to say the Moon Audio's cable has a wrong connection.
I have asked them to provide me a return label. They refused and told me that they are giving 'free consulting' about their problem. Will cover all fees for inspection, repair(if needed), and get it back to me for free.
So I sent my Diana Phi(w/ JPS 4.4mm upgrade cable), WA11 to them at my own cost.
Guess what?
They are asking me money for all three parts(inspection, repair, shipping.) Saying they have nothing wrong but it is all my fault and Moon Audio's cable's fault.

I tried to call them after they denied everything in email. But they didn't answer and then BLOCK my phone #.

What a great company...


----------



## ayang02

Regarding the Pentaconn connection’s GND pin, it is true that some DAPs leave it unconnected/floating such as the Sony WM1A/Z. But there are other DAPs that do connect the 5th pole to GND such as the Lotoo LPGT and Fiio M11 Pro. I also believe iBasso DAPs connect them too, so yeah it depends on which DAP you use.

What is a correct cable to use under these circumstances? When you don’t have a GND from the 2.5mm output or your 4.4mm DAP’s output port also leave it floating. Check out the adaptors PW Audio made for AK players to 4.4mm & also their Sony ground pin adaptor.


----------



## AnakChan

JohnZS said:


> My WA11 is broken now, Woo is trying to say the Moon Audio's cable has a wrong connection.
> I have asked them to provide me a return label. They refused and told me that they are giving 'free consulting' about their problem. Will cover all fees for inspection, repair(if needed), and get it back to me for free.
> So I sent my Diana Phi(w/ JPS 4.4mm upgrade cable), WA11 to them at my own cost.
> Guess what?
> ...


[Moderator Hat On]
I've moved responses to this topic in this thread to a new thread found here (created by the OP's friend) :-

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/do-not-buy-woo-audios-products-and-heres-why.938266/

These conversations are drifting off-topic about the WA11 and more about Woo Audio's customer service.

*Technical conversations about the WA11 *and its compatibility to other source DAPs can continue here (such as @ayang02's post above) but all else about Woo Audio's service specific to @JohnZS's case can continue in that new thread shown above.

Note, the other thread will also be monitored and very closely therefore please ensure to just post *FACTS*. I know everyone likes drama and want to add their 2c worth just to add fuel to fire, that *will not* be tolerated.


----------



## AnakChan

ayang02 said:


> Regarding the Pentaconn connection’s GND pin, it is true that some DAPs leave it unconnected/floating such as the Sony WM1A/Z. But there are other DAPs that do connect the 5th pole to GND such as the Lotoo LPGT and Fiio M11 Pro. I also believe iBasso DAPs connect them too, so yeah it depends on which DAP you use.
> 
> What is a correct cable to use under these circumstances? When you don’t have a GND from the 2.5mm output or your 4.4mm DAP’s output port also leave it floating. Check out the adaptors PW Audio made for AK players to 4.4mm & also their Sony ground pin adaptor.


A couple of years back, a few of us were privy to the Pentaconn 4.4mm design shared to us by an adopting manufacturer. By design, the 5th pole was included for GND as mentioned. Therefore in theory, an appropriate cable should have grounding and I understand what Woo is saying that probably a Y-split cable where the balanced connectors go to the 2.5mm (or Sony's NW-WM1Z 4.4mm) whilst the GND goes to the SE 3.5mm GND (and of course L/R unconnected).

This has been demonstrated last year at least since Aug 2019 :-

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/woo...eview-head-fi-tv.879132/page-32#post-15155472
&
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/woo...eview-head-fi-tv.879132/page-32#post-15155514

Now maybe other folks may have gotten lucky getting way with a direct 2.5mm -> 4.4mm without GND cabled. However it's not by design and just got lucky. I'm hoping to build my own XLR -> 4.4mm to feed from my Holo Spring to the WA11 one day and I'd be sure the GND is wired.


----------



## jeffri

If connecting 4-pole input could damage the device, I think WooAudio should put that in warning somewhere. My quick start guide didn't mention this and even the guide is showing Sony WM-1Z with 4.4 to 4.4 only, no mention of the need of special grounded cable. If it is known issue, then WooAudio should clarify this.


----------



## AnakChan

Maybe, but I guess it'll depend on how far to go on giving advice. For example, I don't know of many DAP/Amp makers that warn you to stop sticking balanced headphone jacks into a SE 3.5mm/6.3mm via adapters. One may argue that it's common knowledge but we still many that do try the same mistake.

I'm not saying that they shouldn't up a warning but then so should all other makers adopting 4.4mm sockets. 4.4mm isn't specific to Woo.

Which quick start guide BTW? Sony's or Woo's? I have both the WA11 and the NW-WM1Z, and I want to look it up. TIA


----------



## jeffri (Jul 28, 2020)

AnakChan said:


> Maybe, but I guess it'll depend on how far to go on giving advice. For example, I don't know of many DAP/Amp makers that warn you to stop sticking balanced headphone jacks into a SE 3.5mm/6.3mm via adapters. One may argue that it's common knowledge but we still many that do try the same mistake.
> 
> I'm not saying that they shouldn't up a warning but then so should all other makers adopting 4.4mm sockets. 4.4mm isn't specific to Woo.
> 
> Which quick start guide BTW? Sony's or Woo's? I have both the WA11 and the NW-WM1Z, and I want to look it up. TIA



The WA11 quick start guide. You can download it here: https://wooaudio.com/s/WA11-quick-start-guide.pdf

Sure, it isn't mentioning WM1Z, but the illustration clearly resembles it and suggest that 4.4 to 4.4 from Headphone Out can be used.


----------



## JohnZS (Jul 29, 2020)

AnakChan said:


> Maybe, but I guess it'll depend on how far to go on giving advice. For example, I don't know of many DAP/Amp makers that warn you to stop sticking balanced headphone jacks into a SE 3.5mm/6.3mm via adapters. One may argue that it's common knowledge but we still many that do try the same mistake.
> 
> I'm not saying that they shouldn't up a warning but then so should all other makers adopting 4.4mm sockets. 4.4mm isn't specific to Woo.
> 
> Which quick start guide BTW? Sony's or Woo's? I have both the WA11 and the NW-WM1Z, and I want to look it up. TIA





jeffri said:


> The WA11 quick start guide. You can download it here: https://wooaudio.com/s/WA11-quick-start-guide.pdf
> 
> Sure, it isn't mentioning WM1Z, but the illustration clearly resembles it and suggest that 4.4 to 4.4 from Headphone Out can be used.



Actually, Mike told me that since WM1Z's 4.4mm is not intended for devices, therefore using it directly via 4.4mm w/ WA11 is not the correct way to use it.

I did question him why the 'compatibility issue' is not noted on the product page and manual, he said by stating 'Pentaconn' is enough and it is the *customers' responsibility *to know all protocol and designs defined by Pentaconn. I then further questioned their marketing practice about the WA11, his final answer was that Woo might consider adding the keyword '5-pole' into the their product spec.

[Mod edited]


----------



## elira (Jul 29, 2020)

JohnZS said:


> Actually, Mike told me that since WM1Z's 4.4mm is not intended for devices, therefore using it directly via 4.4mm w/ WA11 is not the correct way to use it.
> 
> I did question him why the 'compatibility issue' is not noted on the product page and manual, he said by stating 'Pentaconn' is enough and it is the *customers' responsibility *to know all protocol and designs defined by Pentaconn. I then further questioned their marketing practice about the WA11, his final answer was that Woo might consider adding the keyword '5-pole' into the their product spec.
> 
> [Mod edited]


I've seen other devices have issues when using a Pentaconn input, but it is generally just noise because of the missing ground, I'm surprised that the input could get damaged by a floating ground. That's why there are those weird cables that get the ground from the 3.5mm.


----------



## Mediahound

After reading the posts, I'm actually a bit afraid of the 4.4mm Pentaconn connector now. I don't currently own anything that has that but I sure hope any kinks with it get worked out.


----------



## elira

Mediahound said:


> After reading the posts, I'm actually a bit afraid of the 4.4mm Pentaconn connector now. I don't currently own anything that has that but I sure hope any kinks with it get worked out.


For headphones it's like the 2.5mm but more robust. It has the advantage that it can carry ground and be used for balanced interconnects. There's nothing magic about it, it's just a 5 pole connector.


----------



## AnakChan

There's nothing to worry about 4.4mm connectors. Personally I'm still a very strong believer of them. They are very robust. As to how it's wired, I don't know if there has been a standard. I mean I'm sure at least W.R.T. the L+, L-, R+, R- it's wired in accordance to how Sony has set the trend being the 1st adopter but for the past day or two, I've been trying to find an authoritative independent standard that draws that out. I know the Pentaconn is was per JEITA RC-8141C standard but in looking through the PDF I couldn't find the channel designation onto the tip/rings/sleeve.


----------



## Mediahound (Jul 29, 2020)

AnakChan said:


> There's nothing to worry about 4.4mm connectors. Personally I'm still a very strong believer of them. They are very robust. As to how it's wired, I don't know if there has been a standard. I mean I'm sure at least W.R.T. the L+, L-, R+, R- it's wired in accordance to how Sony has set the trend being the 1st adopter but for the past day or two, I've been trying to find an authoritative independent standard that draws that out. I know the Pentaconn is was per JEITA RC-8141C standard but in looking through the PDF I couldn't find the channel designation onto the tip/rings/sleeve.



Thanks. I suspect too that the risk of some detrimental shorting out may be higher with the 4.4mm, such as when plugging in or unplugging with the jack powered, etc.  The connections seem a lot closer than what we've seen in the past and probably less tolerant in general. Just a guess though.


----------



## jeffri

It is actually the first time I have ever heard of 4.4mm being problematic. To be honest, I'm not concerned with the 4.4mm, I'm more concerned as to how WA11 is designed and how it handles the missing ground if connected to 4-pole.


----------



## AnakChan

jeffri said:


> It is actually the first time I have ever heard of 4.4mm being problematic. To be honest, I'm not concerned with the 4.4mm, I'm more concerned as to how WA11 is designed and how it handles the missing ground if connected to 4-pole.


This is where i'm conflicted. IMHO I actually think what Woo says in terms of GND fo the 4.4mm interconnect WA11 makes sense. If you look at balanced XLR cables, there's 3-pins per channel - L+, L-, GND, and R+, R-, GND. To reiterate, the scope of conversation here is for interconnects. But I'm not an EE that if all balanced XLR cables decide not to wire the GND if things would blow up.

I (think I) mentioned previously that if other folks had managed to get away with 2.5mm L+, L-, R+, R- to 4.4mm without GND for interconnects, maybe they just had been lucky.

If you expand the scope of headphone jacks, then just L+, L-, R+, R- is sufficient for both the 4.4mm Pentaconn and for the 4-pin XLR.

The question though is there a standard for the wiring. And for the life of me, aside from manufacturers sticking up their wiring standards, I don't think there actually is an independent body that manages that standard. Whilst Sony has taken the lead on how the Pentaconn should be wired, if some other manufacturer decides to do something different, they very well could. There's a difference between non-compliant and non-conformance.


----------



## Mediahound

Apparently, one of the pins was even originally supposed to be for a smartphone mic although unlikely that would ever be used as such.


----------



## AnakChan (Jul 29, 2020)

Mediahound said:


> Apparently, one of the pins was even originally supposed to be for a smartphone mic although unlikely that would ever be used as such.


Where did that come from? So (hopefully this is ok to talk now) but back in spring 15 when I was still living in Tokyo, a few of us met up with a maker that showed us a 4.4mm prior to it being made public.

I can’t get into specifics of the conversation as you probably can guess why, but to the best of my recollection during that lunch meeting, it was mentioned that the 5-pole was available for ground. My memory does get very sketchy these days but I don’t remember “microphone” being mentioned.

Edit: I quoted in "the other thread" with a link to Oyaide where they have the 5th pole as GND :-
https://oyaide.com/catalog/products/4_4_mm_5kyoku.html

But of course if there are no standards, I guess you can wire it up anyhow you like - like the Kobiconn/RSA plug.


----------



## Mediahound

AnakChan said:


> Where did that come from?



I got it from here (granted, it's just a comment section so not sure how credible the commenter is): https://drop.com/talk/3502/talk/2005859?utm_source=linkshare&referer=



> The 4.4mm Sony Pentaconn is actually TRRRS with 5 wires (TRRS has 4 wires). The idea is that you can use the 5th wire for a microphone, and have a headphone for portable use that is balanced with a microphone. However, nobody is going to make a cellphone with TRRRS connector because the trend is towards wireless and eliminating headphone jacks altogether on cellphones.


----------



## jeffri

Well, the good thing is 4.4mm is still rather obscure right now, so no one is making "alternative" wiring or for other use other than balanced headphone out or interconnect. So even if there isn't a single standard, at least, right now everyone followed Sony lead and I don't see it changing anytime soon.


----------



## jeffri

Man, I'm realllly _tempted_ to take my WA11 to my engineer friend, get it open up and see how the internal is. For a product that's been around for more than a year, it's interesting that we never saw the internal of this, at least none that I can find on Google search.

I might just do that if Woo isn't interested in addressing this issue... lol


----------



## JohnZS

jeffri said:


> Man, I'm realllly _tempted_ to take my WA11 to my engineer friend, get it open up and see how the internal is. For a product that's been around for more than a year, it's interesting that we never saw the internal of this, at least none that I can find on Google search.
> 
> I might just do that if Woo isn't interested in addressing this issue... lol


 Geez man, please don't do that. I hope you are just joking, as my intention is not to turn people against Woo Audio.
I do hope all issues and questions will be answered by Woo Audio.
Someone on the other thread looked into the official documents regarding specs of Pentaconn balanced wiring and found nothing but single-end.
Does that mean there no such standard as Pentaconn 4.4mm? I don't know and don't have the knowledge to answer it.
If you are interested, Post #245 is the original post.


----------



## jeffri

JohnZS said:


> Geez man, please don't do that. I hope you are just joking, as my intention is not to turn people against Woo Audio.
> I do hope all issues and questions will be answered by Woo Audio.
> Someone on the other thread looked into the official documents regarding specs of Pentaconn balanced wiring and found nothing but single-end.
> Does that mean there no such standard as Pentaconn 4.4mm? I don't know and don't have the knowledge to answer it.
> If you are interested, Post #245 is the original post.



I'm half-joking, although I don't see why not. Maybe if I got a chance and met my friend. The warranty is long gone anyway. 

I'm not turning against WooAudio. This is just curiosity on my part at this point.


----------



## JohnZS

jeffri said:


> I'm half-joking, although I don't see why not. Maybe if I got a chance and met my friend. The warranty is long gone anyway.
> 
> I'm not turning against WooAudio. This is just curiosity on my part at this point.


LOL, in that case, it is just your stuff without the warranty. Do whatever you want I guess?


----------



## elira

jeffri said:


> Man, I'm realllly _tempted_ to take my WA11 to my engineer friend, get it open up and see how the internal is. For a product that's been around for more than a year, it's interesting that we never saw the internal of this, at least none that I can find on Google search.
> 
> I might just do that if Woo isn't interested in addressing this issue... lol


I think the problem with that is that you need to remove the alcantara patch, and you will probably ruin it.


----------



## jeffri

elira said:


> I think the problem with that is that you need to remove the alcantara patch, and you will probably ruin it.



That's a good point, which is why if I'm doing it, I'm getting a professional help.


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Jul 30, 2020)

A use case here is that a Digital-Audio-Player (DAP) with a balanced headphone output (4.4mm or 2.5mm) can be used as a source. The answer is it depends if 
1) the DAP's balanced output has a ground (Lotoo PAWGT 4.4mm output does) 
2) if there is an unbalanced output. In the case of #1, the answer is yes. However, most DAP's balanced output does not carry a ground wire because it is designed to be used with headphones. There are 4 wires, namely L+, L-, R+, R-. That leads to case #2 that you will need a connection cable to "borrow" a ground from the unbalanced 3.5mm headphone output which is typically found in most DAP.  

Again, most DAPs with 4.4mm or 2.5mm balanced output are designed to be used with headphones. There are 4 wires, namely L+, L-, R+, R-. There is no ground wire because headphones does not need it.

For example, to connect a Sony WM-1A to the WA11 via balanced output will need a cable that would look like the one in the picture below. The thin wire is a ground wire that you plug it into the 3.5mm unbalanced headphone output to "borrow" the ground. 





Another example is the Astell&Kern PEF21 Balanced cable for their DAPs for use with home audio components. Note the dual jacks, 2.5mm and 3.5mm are wired to the dual 3-pin XLR. 




Now, back to the 4.4mm balanced input on the WA11. It is a Pentacconn 5-pole connector. The wiring scheme is 
L+, L-, R+, R-, GROUND, from tip to the bottom pin. 

The argument here is that the source does not need a ground. That is incorrect. All analog interconnection cables MUST have a ground or you will hear a noise in the sound. 

The reason that we use a 4.4mm balanced Pentaconn analog input on WA11 topaz is for use with balanced audio components such as home DACs, CD players, Phono preamplifiers, etc with balanced XLR outputs. This allows the user to add a high-performance headphone amplifier to those sources where (typically) does not feature a headphone output. 

If you are using balanced home audio source, a connection cable would look like:

Audio sources (DAC, CD player, Phono pre, etc.) with *dual 3-pin XLR output*: 
- Left channel: *PIN 1* - ground/shield - *PIN 2* - positive/hot (+) - *PIN 3* - negative/cold (-)
- Right channel: *PIN 1* - ground/shield - *PIN 2* - positive/hot (+) - *PIN 3* - negative/cold (-)

WA11 topaz input: 4.4mm balanced plug (5-pole) to dual 3-pin XLR balanced connection
- Left channel (+) *PIN 2* / Left channel (-) *PIN 3*
- Right channel (+) *PIN 2 */ Right channel (-) *PIN 3*
- Ground to *PIN 1 *both Left and Right channel

If we didn't use Ground on WA11's 4.4mm balanced input, the connections with balanced home audio components outlined above would not function correctly and would cause noise in the signal.

Hope this helps clarify our choice to use all 5 poles on WA11 topaz 4.4mm Pentaconn balanced input.


----------



## jeffri

Hey Mike @HiFiGuy528 

Glad to see you here again after all of these.  Would you be able to address the concern that we have with 4-pole connection to WA11 line in? Will that damage WA11 or not? If so, would you be able to explain the technical aspect of why?

Cheers


----------



## HiFiGuy528

jeffri said:


> Hey Mike @HiFiGuy528
> 
> Glad to see you here again after all of these.  Would you be able to address the concern that we have with 4-pole connection to WA11 line in? Will that damage WA11 or not? If so, would you be able to explain the technical aspect of why?
> 
> Cheers



updated my post above. pls. take a look.


----------



## jeffri

HiFiGuy528 said:


> updated my post above. pls. take a look.



Thanks for the response. I understand that it is not ideal setup and will add noise to the output if ground isn't connected.

The concern I still had if, it is connected without ground, will it cause any damage to the WA11?


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Jul 30, 2020)

jeffri said:


> Thanks for the response. I understand that it is not ideal setup and will add noise to the output if ground isn't connected.
> 
> The concern I still had if, *it is connected without ground, will it cause any damage to the WA11*?



it will not but we don't recommend it. It would just be noisy or have very low volume.

On a side note, power OFF the amplifier before changing cables or headphones is good practice for ANY audio device. The act of "hot swapping" is bad especially if working with home audio components.


----------



## jeffri

HiFiGuy528 said:


> it will not but we don't recommend it. It would just be noisy or have very low volume.
> 
> On a side note, power OFF the amplifier before changing cables or headphones is good practice for ANY audio device. The act of "hot swapping" is bad especially if working with home audio components.



Noted, thanks.

With so many recent DAP releasing with 4.4mm output nowadays, it will become a quite common use case where we would try connecting 4.4mm to line input of WA11 to feed to larger headphones. We wouldn't know if the ground is connected in these DAP, so glad to know that it is safe to connect at least, regardless if the result is satisfactory or not.


----------



## jeffri

HiFiGuy528 said:


> On a side note, power OFF the amplifier before changing cables or headphones is good practice for ANY audio device. The act of "hot swapping" is bad especially if working with home audio components.



Oh, also, I found this interesting. Should I really power off the amplifier before connecting headphones? I thought the best practice is to power on amplifier first, then connect headphones. The "pop" when powering on the amplifier isn't good for the headphones driver and is a risk that would damage the driver, isn't it? The pop is honestly quite loud in WA11, especially to easier headphones like my TH900.


----------



## JohnZS

jeffri said:


> Noted, thanks.
> 
> With so many recent DAP releasing with 4.4mm output nowadays, it will become a quite common use case where we would try connecting 4.4mm to line input of WA11 to feed to larger headphones. We wouldn't know if the ground is connected in these DAP, so glad to know that it is safe to connect at least, regardless if the result is satisfactory or not.



Indeed interesting to see that WA11 will not be damaged if the ground is missing. 

So I *presume* 2.5 to 4.4 without ground is also OK(not optimal) to use and will not take the risk of damaging WA11? 
If my presumption is true, then how the cable from Moon Audio was to blame and by using it I committed 'improper use' thus I was reliable for the damage?

Will Woo Audio note the correct configurations(legible and with complete content, not just 'Pentaconn') when they are selling those?

Why my WA11 got damaged after I start using 2.5 to 4.4 (4-poles)? Prior to that, more than a year of usage with USB has been totally fine.


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Jul 30, 2020)

jeffri said:


> Noted, thanks.
> 
> With so many recent *DAP releasing with 4.4mm output nowadays*, it will become a quite common use case where we would try connecting 4.4mm to line input of WA11 to feed to larger headphones. We wouldn't know if the ground is connected in these DAP, so glad to know that it is safe to connect at least, regardless if the result is satisfactory or not.



Again, most DAPs with 4.4mm or 2.5mm (A&K noted "only support 4-pole") balanced output are designed to be used with headphones, not to be sent to an amplifier's LINE IN (not specific to our amps).

When using a DAP with WA11 topaz, we recommend the USB input for the best sound and compatibility. 

The 4.4mm balanced LINE IN on WA11 or any amplifier's balanced LINE IN should be reserved for balanced sources with the appropriate cables as outlined in my post #648. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/woo-audio-wa11-review-preview-head-fi-tv.879132/post-15772086


----------



## JohnZS (Jul 30, 2020)

To help sum:

4pole to 5pole *will not* damage the WA11
4pole w/o LO function is a 'NO-GO'
WA11(a **portable** device) is recommended to use USB with DAP. (ESS SABRE Reference DAC only *as recommended*)
No description on the WA11 product page never mention more details other than 'Pentaconn balanced [5-pole]'
With '[5-pole]' added recently after I requested adding more details to Mike.

I think the above is a fair summary, let me know if anything you think I misunderstand any part above.

Now other facts:

My WA11: via USB 3/2019-7/2020=OK,
                          via LO(4 poles) within a few days=Borken

The broken WA11 was used with SE100 w/ LO function(as all A&K DAPs has)
The SE100 involved in this has been used for car-audio system for hundreds of hours via LO to the AMP w/o any issue.
I don't think there is(educate me if you know) any portable device that's *5-pole(truly grounded unlike Sony) w/ 4.4 LO*

It seems to me there are a few points needed more explanation.

Edit: *as recommended* added with 'only' moved before it to make it as fair as possible.


----------



## jeffri

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Again, most DAPs with 4.4mm or 2.5mm (A&K noted "only support 4-pole") balanced output are designed to be used with headphones, not to be sent to an amplifier's LINE IN (not specific to our amps).
> 
> When using a DAP with WA11 topaz, we recommend the USB input for the best sound and compatibility.
> 
> The 4.4mm balanced LINE IN on WA11 or any amplifier's balanced LINE IN should be reserved for balanced sources with the appropriate cables as outlined in my post #648. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/woo-audio-wa11-review-preview-head-fi-tv.879132/post-15772086



I understand the recommendation part. When using DAP, of course we would like to try LO function DAP has (which sometime is just maxed out volume on HO). So aside of known DAP with grounded balanced out (i.e LPGT), this is sometime an unknown factor until we try it and see it works. As long as this use case don't damage WA11, I think we are good and we can try ourselves which chain is better from the DAP (USB or LO).


----------



## jeffri (Jul 30, 2020)

JohnZS said:


> WA11(a **portable** device) is only recommended to use USB with DAP. (ESS SABRE Reference DAC only)



To be fair, I think this is not "only", it is recommended to use USB for best compatibility with DAP.

When using LO, it is recommended if the DAP has balanced out ground or using special cable with separate ground.

Either way, this is "recommendation", at least the confirmation from Mike is this won't damage WA11 if line in is connected without ground.

As for your case, I guess, let's wait for their final finding for now. I hope they will outline what is broken and what is fixed when all is said and done.


----------



## JohnZS

RSA SR71B and ALO RXMKIII


jeffri said:


> To be fair, I think this is not "only", it is recommended to use USB for best compatibility with DAP.
> 
> When using LO, it is recommended if the DAP has balanced out ground or using special cable with separate ground.
> 
> ...


That's fair, sorry for the confusion.
I will change that.


----------



## Gilles De Rais (Jul 31, 2020)

HiFiGuy528 said:


> A use case here is that a Digital-Audio-Player (DAP) with a balanced headphone output (4.4mm or 2.5mm) can be used as a source. The answer is it depends if
> 1) the DAP's balanced output has a ground (Lotoo PAWGT 4.4mm output does)
> 2) if there is an unbalanced output. In the case of #1, the answer is yes. However, most DAP's balanced output does not carry a ground wire because it is designed to be used with headphones. There are 4 wires, namely L+, L-, R+, R-. That leads to case #2 that you will need a connection cable to "borrow" a ground from the unbalanced 3.5mm headphone output which is typically found in most DAP.
> 
> ...


Could you confirm if the Hifiman R2R2000 series of Daps with apparently a balanced ground pentaconn lineout is compatible with the WA11 line in? The manual lists wiring configurations from p8 http://down.hifiman.com/manual/R2R2000.pdf

Would there be a benefit in listing cable arrangements for dap series/manufacturers on say page 1 of this thread? Thanks


----------



## Mediahound (Aug 1, 2020)

Gilles De Rais said:


> Could you confirm if the Hifiman R2R2000 series of Daps with apparently a balanced ground pentaconn lineout is compatible with the WA11 line in? The manual lists wiring configurations from p8 http://down.hifiman.com/manual/R2R2000.pdf



Seems like it. Hifiman even warns against an ungrounded balanced connection in the manual: 




Just gotta remember use 5 poles, grounded balanced only, for the balanced line in to the WA11.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Gilles De Rais said:


> Could you confirm if the Hifiman R2R2000 series of Daps with apparently a balanced ground pentaconn lineout is compatible with the WA11 line in? The manual lists wiring configurations from p8 http://down.hifiman.com/manual/R2R2000.pdf
> 
> Would there be a benefit in listing cable arrangements for dap series/manufacturers on say page 1 of this thread? Thanks



Looks like the HFM R2R2000 also wired to 5-pole. For use with WA11 topaz's 4.4mm input, the 4.4mm to 4.4mm cable should be wired this way (both sides) as outlined in their manual.


----------



## utdeep

Is there a way to replace the battery in this device?  I plan on using it mostly in desktop mode, but It would be awesome to know if battery can be switched when it no longer holds a charge.


----------



## elira

utdeep said:


> Is there a way to replace the battery in this device?  I plan on using it mostly in desktop mode, but It would be awesome to know if battery can be switched when it no longer holds a charge.


You can send it back to Woo Audio for them to service it.


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Aug 10, 2020)

utdeep said:


> Is there a way to replace the battery in this device?  I plan on using it mostly in desktop mode, but It would be awesome to know if battery can be switched when it no longer holds a charge.



Yes, we can replace the battery at our NY facility. The average turnaround is 1–2 days + transit time. The battery cells we use in WA11 and WA8 are Japan-made, highest quality and should last many years. In fact, we have NOT had to replace the battery once on either models. 

I am playing with new A&K SE200 music player and reading its manual. A&K noted this for use with Balanced Audio Devices. As referenced in my previous post, the Ground is necessary by using BOTH outputs (2.5mm and 3.5mm) on SE200.


----------



## utdeep

If we use MQA, should we only use the WA11 as an amp and avoid the DAC?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

utdeep said:


> If we use MQA, should we only use the WA11 as an amp and avoid the DAC?



Just because something is MQA compatible, it doesn't always mean it'll sound the best. Our recommendation is try internal DAC vs Line In and use the one that sounds best to you.

We now offer 4.4mm balanced cable(s) in a variety of connection options on our website. I can't link the page here due to HF rules but you can find it under "accessories".



*WA11 as DAC to an amplifier*


----------



## jeffri

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Just because something is MQA compatible, it doesn't always mean it'll sound the best. Our recommendation is try internal DAC vs Line In and use the one that sounds best to you.
> 
> We now offer 4.4mm balanced cable(s) in a variety of connection options on our website. I can't link the page here due to HF rules but you can find it under "accessories".
> 
> ...



Is the ground connected on WA11's 4.4mm headphone out? Can we use it as variable line out?


----------



## AnakChan

jeffri said:


> Is the ground connected on WA11's 4.4mm headphone out? Can we use it as variable line out?


Per my previous post #637, I believe GND for headphone out is less relevant than GND for interconnects.


----------



## jeffri

AnakChan said:


> Per my previous post #637, I believe GND for headphone out is less relevant than GND for interconnects.



Yeah, but Mike showed the connection to external amp by using interconnects from headphone out. It's irrelevant in case of headphone use, but certainly relevant for connection to external amp I think.


----------



## AnakChan

Good point, I didn’t look at the picture too carefully.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

jeffri said:


> Is the ground connected on WA11's 4.4mm headphone out? Can we use it as variable line out?



WA11 is a balanced design. From the start we had the intentions for it to be used as a DAC or a preamplifier to other balanced components so yes it is grounded. The 4.4mm Input and Output are 5-pole.


----------



## jeffri

HiFiGuy528 said:


> WA11 is a balanced design. From the start we had the intentions for it to be used as a DAC or a preamplifier to other balanced components so yes it is grounded. The 4.4mm Input and Output are 5-pole.



That's awesome, thanks


----------



## HiFiGuy528

new picture of Walkman and WA11 topaz via our custom specialty cable with proper grounding.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

For those using A&K players as source to an external balanced amplifier, this adapter looks to be the correct implementation to use the LINE OUT feature. Perhaps someone from @Effect Audio Official or @Audio46 can chime in.

https://audio46.com/products/effect-audio-aka-balance-adapter


----------



## Audio46

HiFiGuy528 said:


> For those using A&K players as source to an external balanced amplifier, this adapter looks to be the correct implementation to use the LINE OUT feature. Perhaps someone from @Effect Audio Official or @Audio46 can chime in.
> 
> https://audio46.com/products/effect-audio-aka-balance-adapter


We just modified the title to mention it's made for Astell&Kern DAPs


----------



## wofsie

I own a Luxury & Precision P6 DAP and Meze Empyrean headphones.  I use my P6 with RCA cables from the 3.5mm outlet to input on an inexpensive amp.  The WA11 seems to have all of the qualities and small footprint that I am looking for.  How would I go about connecting my P6 to the WA11 for it to be used as an amp only or is that not possible?  The P6 has an unbalanced 3.5mm unbalanced line out and also has a balanced 4.4mm for headphones.  Not sure how or if this could be grounded to work with 4.4mm pentaconn input on the WA11 or what inter connect cable would be required?


----------



## SDBiotek

wofsie said:


> I own a Luxury & Precision P6 DAP and Meze Empyrean headphones.  I use my P6 with RCA cables from the 3.5mm outlet to input on an inexpensive amp.  The WA11 seems to have all of the qualities and small footprint that I am looking for.  How would I go about connecting my P6 to the WA11 for it to be used as an amp only or is that not possible?  The P6 has an unbalanced 3.5mm unbalanced line out and also has a balanced 4.4mm for headphones.  Not sure how or if this could be grounded to work with 4.4mm pentaconn input on the WA11 or what inter connect cable would be required?


It will depend on how the balanced headphone out on your player treats ground. it's best to ask Woo Audio directly, since not all DAPs balanced output may be suitable (some use the ground pin, others do not, since the headphone themselves do not require it). Woo sells a pricey balanced cable for those situations, where the single-ended output jack on the DAP is used for ground):

https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-specialty-cables (4.4 pentacon 5-pin to 5-pin)

Doing a direct 4.4 mm to 4.4 mm may cause shorting in the amp.


----------



## wofsie

SDBiotek said:


> It will depend on how the balanced headphone out on your player treats ground. it's best to ask Woo Audio directly, since not all DAPs balanced output may be suitable (some use the ground pin, others do not, since the headphone themselves do not require it). Woo sells a pricey balanced cable for those situations, where the single-ended output jack on the DAP is used for ground):
> 
> https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-specialty-cables (4.4 pentacon 5-pin to 5-pin)
> 
> Doing a direct 4.4 mm to 4.4 mm may cause shorting in the amp.


Thanks for your response.  I sent an email to Woo Audio inquiring about this.  It is confusing to know if my balanced 4.4mm line out would work with the WA11 or not.  Wish WA gave more clarity on this.


----------



## ayang02

wofsie said:


> I own a Luxury & Precision P6 DAP and Meze Empyrean headphones.  I use my P6 with RCA cables from the 3.5mm outlet to input on an inexpensive amp.  The WA11 seems to have all of the qualities and small footprint that I am looking for.  How would I go about connecting my P6 to the WA11 for it to be used as an amp only or is that not possible?  The P6 has an unbalanced 3.5mm unbalanced line out and also has a balanced 4.4mm for headphones.  Not sure how or if this could be grounded to work with 4.4mm pentaconn input on the WA11 or what inter connect cable would be required?



You also need to ask Luxury & Precision whether the P6 DAP's 4.4mm out has ground connected. If I were to guess, the answer is probably yes as almost all Chinese companies have their DAP's 4.4 mm ground connected. I only know the Sony Walkman series don't have its 4.4mm outputs connected to ground.

Then you'll need a 4.4 mm to 4.4mm cable with all 5 poles connected. If in case the P6's 4.4 mm out does not have ground connected, you can get a 4.4mm (4 poles connected) + 3.5 mm plug (only GND connected) to 4.4mm cable.


----------



## audiocraze (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi @wofsie  I recommend using the DAP’s digital out into the WA11. No matter how good the external dac is, the “implementation” of the internal DAC in the WA11 is most likely better sounding. Try both, but for me the WA11 sounded better than chord Hugo 2 (using Astell SP1000 digital out) , and there’s no doubt the Hugo 2 has a better DAC. It’s the amp quality and how the dac has been integrated.

once you tried you might go one step further and ditch the P6 in favour of the Astell SR25 like I did. The SR25 has a better screen, faster processor and 20 hours battery. It fits perfectly on top of the WA6 and most importantly it is only 175gramms. Your wrist and eyes will thank you after browsing a few hours.
Enjoy 😊


----------



## audiocraze

audiocraze said:


> Hi @wofsie  I recommend using the DAP’s digital out into the WA11. No matter how good the external dac is, the “implementation” of the internal DAC in the WA11 is most likely better sounding. Try both, but for me the WA11 sounded better than chord Hugo 2 (using Astell SP1000 digital out) , and there’s no doubt the Hugo 2 has a better DAC. It’s the amp quality and how the dac has been integrated.
> 
> once you tried you might go one step further and ditch the P6 in favour of the Astell SR25 like I did. The SR25 has a better screen, faster processor and 20 hours battery. It fits perfectly on top of the WA6 and most importantly it is only 175gramms. Your wrist and eyes will thank you after browsing a few hours.
> Enjoy 😊



A more convenient cable is on order from Woo Audio so the connection will be almost flat against the case. for stacking I use an “anti slip mat” that they sell for cars to keep your phone on the dashboard. I cut it to size of DAP and it snaps on, for me a perfect solution as I won’t go jogging with this setup 🤣


----------



## soundblast75

audiocraze said:


> A more convenient cable is on order from Woo Audio so the connection will be almost flat against the case. for stacking I use an “anti slip mat” that they sell for cars to keep your phone on the dashboard. I cut it to size of DAP and it snaps on, for me a perfect solution as I won’t go jogging with this setup 🤣


What's that cable you're using,  it has to be special,right?


----------



## audiocraze

I’m currently using a fiio cable, with a micro-usb to usb-c adapter. The woo audio cable is better (shorter and no adapter needed) but it’s taking weeks to get it from US to UK.


----------



## soundblast75 (Nov 30, 2020)

audiocraze said:


> I’m currently using a fiio cable, with a micro-usb to usb-c adapter. The woo audio cable is better (shorter and no adapter needed) but it’s taking weeks to get it from US to UK.


This actually works, I'll be looking for a higher quality short c to c but does it have to be directional?
Btw, the sound with Alpha, Denon 9200 is uncanny


----------



## audiocraze

The woo audio cable is $25 plus 10 or 15 shipping. It’s the flattest angled connector I’ve seen, so worth the wait for me.

the sound is the best battery powered setup I have heard, my LCD XC sound effortlessly clean and alive. And you can push earsplitting volumes if you feel like it. The relaxed “no sweat” sound is awesome. I did hear marginally better sound with mains powered amps but I need headphones to be mobile. 80’s Walkman generation I guess 😊


----------



## soundblast75

audiocraze said:


> The woo audio cable is $25 plus 10 or 15 shipping. It’s the flattest angled connector I’ve seen, so worth the wait for me.
> 
> the sound is the best battery powered setup I have heard, my LCD XC sound effortlessly clean and alive. And you can push earsplitting volumes if you feel like it. The relaxed “no sweat” sound is awesome. I did hear marginally better sound with mains powered amps but I need headphones to be mobile. 80’s Walkman generation I guess 😊


Yeah, you and me alike, this is my best battery setup and its awesome. 
If i want anything else i play home system, you can't beat that with anything headphone 😉
The shipping was free, now the waiting,  but as this current one works im not bothered.
Thanks for your help🍻🍻
Best


----------



## soundblast75 (Dec 2, 2020)

Ultra quick delivery but the Alpha is a little too big for comfort, guess I'll use this with phone instead 
Ps. Tried phone, interrupts randomly,  bad news


----------



## audiocraze

soundblast75 said:


> Ultra quick delivery but the Alpha is a little too big for comfort, guess I'll use this with phone instead
> Ps. Tried phone, interrupts randomly,  bad news


I’d get an Astell kern SR15 or SR25. I tried iPhone and the sound was rubbish. AK SP1000 is way too heavy for the combo.
Jealous that you have the cable already mine is still somewhere over the Atlantic 🤔


----------



## soundblast75 (Dec 2, 2020)

audiocraze said:


> I’d get an Astell kern SR15 or SR25. I tried iPhone and the sound was rubbish. AK SP1000 is way too heavy for the combo.
> Jealous that you have the cable already mine is still somewhere over the Atlantic 🤔


Yeah, how come, came to UK in 2 days.
My Samsung phone sounds really good, but very unreliable connection, otherwise Alpha sounds only a bit better as a transport, if..


----------



## audiocraze

soundblast75 said:


> Yeah, how come, came to UK in 2 days.
> My Samsung phone sounds really good, but very unreliable connection, otherwise Alpha sounds only a bit better as a transport, if..


I’m in UK too! That’s so unfair. Did you have to pay import tax? If so: How were you notified?


----------



## soundblast75

audiocraze said:


> I’m in UK too! That’s so unfair. Did you have to pay import tax? If so: How were you notified?


No, nothing,  just Fedex through letter box


----------



## audiocraze




----------



## erich6 (Dec 5, 2020)

audiocraze said:


>



Congratulations! 

What Meze headphone/IEM are you using?


----------



## audiocraze

erich6 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> What Meze headphone/IEM are you using?


Thank you 😊 I dont have Meze headphones but will try the empyrean one day. my favourite headphones are Audeze lcd xc, using the Meze 4.4mm balanced cable as I love their workmanship.


----------



## scottshields

audiocraze said:


> Thank you 😊 I dont have Meze headphones but will try the empyrean one day. my favourite headphones are Audeze lcd xc, using the Meze 4.4mm balanced cable as I love their workmanship.


Attach that Cable to the Empyrean and you'll not be disappointed!  They sound awesome together!


----------



## gazzington

I’m thinking of getting one of these. I want something that I can move around the house with me. I’m considering this or the Ifi signature. Has anybody had both to compare?  Also, well this power thing like hd6xx? I’m assuming no for dt880 600ohm!?


----------



## Burakk

gazzington said:


> I’m thinking of getting one of these. I want something that I can move around the house with me. I’m considering this or the Ifi signature. Has anybody had both to compare?  Also, well this power thing like hd6xx? I’m assuming no for dt880 600ohm!?


I had both. I would suggest to go with Sig. WA11 good amp but sig’s dac performance better and powerful enough.


----------



## gazzington

What are good headphones to go with the wa11? I'm asking because it's been described as very mid centric


----------



## Slim1970

gazzington said:


> What are good headphones to go with the wa11? I'm asking because it's been described as very mid centric


Hifiman HE1000se’s get my vote.


----------



## iFi audio

Burakk said:


> I had both. I would suggest to go with Sig. WA11 good amp but sig’s dac performance better and powerful enough.



Thanks! If I may ask, what did you buy instead these two products  ?


----------



## gazzington (Jan 26, 2021)

iFi audio said:


> Thanks! If I may ask, what did you buy instead these two products  ?


lol that’s what I’m wondering?! Matter of interest. I’m thinking of selling my hugo2go to get some cash in. Can I use the ifi signature with my rebel amp or does it not need more amping for 600ohm headphones?


----------



## Burakk

iFi audio said:


> Thanks! If I may ask, what did you buy instead these two products  ?


Looking forward to buy Diablo ! The only problem is we all need USB-C input for data as well. Somebody from iFi should aware of it. It would be enough to convince the others = )


----------



## iFi audio (Jan 26, 2021)

gazzington said:


> Can I use the ifi signature with my rebel amp or does it not need more amping for 600ohm headphones?



It has enough juice to drive these cans, that's for sure. You might take a look our red newcomer positioned above iDSD Signature



Burakk said:


> Looking forward to buy Diablo ! The only problem is we all need USB-C input for data as well. Somebody from iFi should aware of it. It would be enough to convince the others = )



As a transportable device, iDSD Diablo needed something mechanically more robust than USB-C.


----------



## gazzington

iFi audio said:


> It has enough juice to drive these cans, that's for sure. But you might want to take a look our red newcomer positioned above iDSD Signature
> 
> 
> 
> iDSD Diablo was designed as a transportable device, so it needed something mechanically more robust than USB-C


Ah yes the diablo.  Does that one have a better sound than the signature?  Must admit the signature attracts me because of its apparently very good with sensitive iems too


----------



## iFi audio (Jan 26, 2021)

gazzington said:


> Ah yes the diablo. Does that one have a better sound than the signature? Must admit the signature attracts me because of its apparently very good with sensitive iems too



Our Diablo is faster, more neutral, resolving and in general different, but most folks who compared them agree that it sounds better. I'll stop here though, I don't want to hijack this thread


----------



## eskamobob1

gazzington said:


> Ah yes the diablo.  Does that one have a better sound than the signature?  Must admit the signature attracts me because of its apparently very good with sensitive iems too


be a little careful if you like low volume listening. My micro BL, even on low with ultra IEMatch on is far too loud for lots of stuff because of the channel imbalance befor 9 oclock (something kinda enharent to analogue volume pots that arent like $400). It is a great device other than that though


----------



## iFi audio

eskamobob1 said:


> be a little careful if you like low volume listening. My micro BL, even on low with ultra IEMatch on is far too loud for lots of stuff because of the channel imbalance befor 9 oclock (something kinda enharent to analogue volume pots that arent like $400). It is a great device other than that though



Thanks and enjoy


----------



## squadgazzz

Did anyone compare Topaz with IFI iDSD BL/Signature/Diablo??


----------



## Burakk

squadgazzz said:


> Did anyone compare Topaz with IFI iDSD BL/Signature/Diablo??



I had all of them. I still have Diablo. Topaz has more tube like sound less analytic ifi’s stuff more resolution and bigger soundstage and power.


----------



## squadgazzz

Burakk said:


> I had all of them. I still have Diablo. Topaz has more tube like sound less analytic ifi’s stuff more resolution and bigger soundstage and power.


Oh, thanks for the quick response. Did you also have experience with WA8 Eclipse? =)


----------



## Burakk

squadgazzz said:


> Oh, thanks for the quick response. Did you also have experience with WA8 Eclipse? =)


Unfortunately but I’m sure it should has warm sound signature.


----------



## iFi audio

Burakk said:


> I had all of them. I still have Diablo. Topaz has more tube like sound less analytic ifi’s stuff more resolution and bigger soundstage and power.



Thanks, very useful info


----------



## Tanalasta

Has anyone compares this to the new Ifi Diablo in terms of sound signature and synergy etc?
Paired with HD800S but contemplating utopia or clear mg or lcd-4z


----------



## Tanalasta (Mar 27, 2021)

This is perhaps a silly question. Is there a trick to getting the WA11 to charge using just a standard USBC cable plugged into a MacBook Pro or do I need to use a specific charger or cable. Can’t quite get it to charge unless I do.

Edit: Worked it out. Need a special OTG cable which isn't easy to find for USB-C <-> USC-C connection.


----------



## iFi audio

Tanalasta said:


> Has anyone compares this to the new Ifi Diablo in terms of sound signature and synergy etc?



Now that would be a very interesting match!


----------



## Tanalasta

Listening out of the unbalanced vanilla quarter inch headphone out.
And thoroughly enjoying how it drives the Empyrean. I've only listened for about an hour or two this afternoon ... and I'm thoroughly enjoying the richness of the timbre and dynamics from this pairing.


----------



## Tanalasta

Sorry for the bump. 
does the m11 pro have a 5 pin grounded 4.4mm output or will I need to get a cable with the appropriate grounding?


----------



## ayang02

Tanalasta said:


> Sorry for the bump.
> does the m11 pro have a 5 pin grounded 4.4mm output or will I need to get a cable with the appropriate grounding?



The Fiio M11 Pro? Yes, I remember asking the same exact question, its 4.4mm output does have the 5th pole connected to ground. So you'll need a 4.4mm to 4.4mm cable interconnect with the 5th pole connected.


----------



## Mejutez

I have a quick question regarding the cables necessary for the wa11 operations, I hope someone can find the time to answer. Does it need a particular OTG cable all the time for data transmission, or simply when using a phone or not even then ? And is it the same for the charging cable, does it need to be a special one ?


----------



## Tanalasta (May 2, 2021)

The WA11 is only USB 2.0 compatible. Whilst I disagree (strongly) with the Woo Audio decision to implement USB 2.0 rather than USB 3.0, they state they did so for compatibility reasons. That however has created a whole new compatibility problems if you have a USB C cable. The A&K SP2000 for instance is USB-C 3.0 compatible.

You can use any USB A -> USB C cable as they are USB 2.0 standard.

You can ONLY use a USB 2.0 compatible USB C -> USB C cable. These are termed 'OTG' cables. Fiio make one.

The charging cables are USB 2.0 compatible.

I hope that makes sense.

Personally, the ESS DAC implementation and the unbalanced quarter inch port are the weakest link with the WA11. The WA11 amp however (subjectively) is relatively clean and for a transportable solution, good especially from the 4.4mm balanced port. I haven't compared it to the C9 as I don't have one but the amp (alone) is better than the iSD diablo. The best results I've had with the WA11 are using the 4.4mm analogue out of the SP2000 with the balanced output or the USB-C connection.


----------



## Mejutez

Tanalasta said:


> The WA11 is only USB 2.0 compatible. Whilst I disagree (strongly) with the Woo Audio decision to implement USB 2.0 rather than USB 3.0, they state they did so for compatibility reasons. That however has created a whole new compatibility problems if you have a USB C cable. The A&K SP2000 for instance is USB-C 3.0 compatible.
> 
> You can use any USB A -> USB C cable as they are USB 2.0 standard.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It is all now very clear ! I'm also mainly buying this for the analog input, so it is a bit less of an issue, still, being limited to using special cabling with some devices is a pain...


----------



## Tanalasta

Mejutez said:


> Thank you. It is all now very clear ! I'm also mainly buying this for the analog input, so it is a bit less of an issue, still, being limited to using special cabling with some devices is a pain...



The unit will only charge with a USB 2.0 cable also. Not a problem if you have USB-A -> USB-C but if you use a modern USB-C <-> USB-C that isn't one of the OTG USB 2.0 cables it won't charge.


----------



## SDBiotek (Apr 25, 2021)

I lost my long reply, lol, so I'll try to keep it short this time. Be aware that not all DAPs utilize the Pentaconn ground. Astell & Kern DAPs require you to use a special balanced cable that has an additional "pigtail" to connect to the 3.5 mm output for ground. This may also be true for the Sony Players. You will damage the WA11 without it. Woo makes a cable but it is pricey.
https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-specialty-cables

If in doubt, please contact Woo directly. It's not worth risking shorting out the input buffer in the WA11.


----------



## Tanalasta

Yes, If using a 4.4mm interconnect ensure it is appropriately grounded.
I use the iFi 4.4mm interconnect and the Effect Audio connector for the SP2000 which uses the 3.5mm port as a ground.


----------



## jeffri

The USB 2.0 only compatibility is rather annoying, I have been using USB-C exclusively on all of my devices and yet I need a separate OTG cable to work with WA11. I hope they will reconsider this when they make a successor.


----------



## sarnhelen

iFi audio said:


> It has enough juice to drive these cans, that's for sure. You might take a look our red newcomer positioned above iDSD Signature
> 
> 
> 
> As a transportable device, iDSD Diablo needed something mechanically more robust than USB-C.


Maybe, but since my laptop, DAP and iPad are all UCB C, that decided me for the Topaz which I've just ordered. (As well as such small things as Topaz coming with international pins for its power supply while the iFi international pins can't be bought in the US except with an additional power supply.)


----------



## sarnhelen

Received my Topaz a couple of days ago. Does the sound change with burn-in? Listening via Audirvana on Mac, using Sony MDR-Z1R phones, the sound was fairly horrible until I upsampled to DSD - pianos sounded nothing like, violin was a screaming pain. With upsampling much better, although even with Audiervana's extreme audio setting I'm getting blips with notifications and such, which I would have expected the extreme setting to turn off. I've also tried using the Sony NW-ZX507 via USB and that was plain awful, the sound was completely scrambled. Somewhere I read a post by someone very happy with this combo, and I'd be interested to hear of what might work - the 4.4 headphone jack as line-in?


----------



## sarnhelen

sarnhelen said:


> Received my Topaz a couple of days ago. Does the sound change with burn-in? Listening via Audirvana on Mac, using Sony MDR-Z1R phones, the sound was fairly horrible until I upsampled to DSD - pianos sounded nothing like, violin was a screaming pain. With upsampling much better, although even with Audiervana's extreme audio setting I'm getting blips with notifications and such, which I would have expected the extreme setting to turn off. I've also tried using the Sony NW-ZX507 via USB and that was plain awful, the sound was completely scrambled. Somewhere I read a post by someone very happy with this combo, and I'd be interested to hear of what might work - the 4.4 headphone jack as line-in?


Quick update in case anyone read this and shuddered. Fiddling with the dreaded Mac MIDI setup, turning on Do Not Disturb, upsampling to DSD and I'm getting something that's blossoming (there is definitely a burn-in effect). With any luck the Audirvana major update in two days' time will help with the remaining occasional choking (which is weird as even upsampling, Audirvana is using less than 2% of CPU). I'll go on trying to track down the culprit. Using Roon on my stationary headphone system means I had forgotten all the fiddling needed to make a system connected directly to a computer work flawlessly.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

@sarnhelen are you using the 4.4mm output [*recommended for best sound*] to drive the MDR-Z1R? 

I prefer the HI level setting for most full-size headphones, LO level setting for IEMs only. 

Connect USB cable directly to Mac, don't use any USB hub or connect to monitor.

In Audirvana settings, we recommend the following:

- turn ON "Exclusive Access".

- for DSD setting, use "DSD over PCM 1.0". 

- Audio volume at 100%

- turn OFF Signal Processing and Upsampling


----------



## sarnhelen

HiFiGuy528 said:


> @sarnhelen are you using the 4.4mm output [*recommended for best sound*] to drive the MDR-Z1R?
> 
> I prefer the HI level setting for most full-size headphones, LO level setting for IEMs only.
> 
> ...


----------



## sarnhelen

Thank you. Yes, I do use the 4.4mm, with exclusive access and have turned off the upsampling, and it all sounds wonderful now, although the Hi setting won't work for Z1Rs - owing to their sensitivity, volume has to be set to the tiniest advance on zero, and any slightest nudge blasts my eardrums. The popping is evidently some computer process interfering with Audirvana, but I'm not getting it this morning which should help me to track down the culprit.


----------



## sarnhelen

sarnhelen said:


> Thank you. Yes, I do use the 4.4mm, with exclusive access and have turned off the upsampling, and it all sounds wonderful now, although the Hi setting won't work for Z1Rs - owing to their sensitivity, volume has to be set to the tiniest advance on zero, and any slightest nudge blasts my eardrums. The popping is evidently some computer process interfering with Audirvana, but I'm not getting it this morning which should help me to track down the culprit.


And by the way, I have never heard Campfire Cascades sound better than with the W11.


----------



## ocramida (May 20, 2021)

I was driving LCD-X's with my Woo and it was pretty good. But moving to Meze Empyrean really show off this amp IMO. Very silky and smooth with nice image and stage and when the music calls for it, punchy. About the only thing I think I'm missing is sub-bass. Does the WA11 roll-off bass below 50Hz? I haven't been able to located a frequency response graph. Using a LG V30+ as source device, playing FLAC. Balanced Pentaconn to the EMpyrean.
So glad I decided to keep my WA11.
Also tried the Diablo and Signature and to my ear the Woo is the more refined and enjoyable. Woo also has great PRAT coupled with the Empyrean.


----------



## Tanalasta (May 20, 2021)

Agreed the Empyreans work well with the WA11. I do wish they had a medium gain. I prefer low for most listening, the sound is more laid back, natural and nicely balanced. The attack and dynamics feel forced on high. YMMV and all a matter of personal preference.

I use mine with the HD800S

The Diablo, whilst capable in its own right - I prefer the organic sound of the WA11. Soundstage and seperation felt somewhat congested and muddy on the Diablo compared to what I’m used to when I very briefly auditioned it. i plugged in Trailii so wasn’t the IEM!


----------



## Tanalasta

ocramida said:


> I was driving LCD-X's with my Woo and it was pretty good. But moving to Meze Empyrean really show off this amp IMO. Very silky and smooth with nice image and stage and when the music calls for it, punchy. About the only thing I think I'm missing is sub-bass. Does the WA11 roll-off bass below 50Hz? I haven't been able to located a frequency response graph. Using a LG V30+ as source device, playing FLAC. Balanced Pentaconn to the EMpyrean.
> So glad I decided to keep my WA11.
> Also tried the Diablo and Signature and to my ear the Woo is the more refined and enjoyable. Woo also has great PRAT coupled with the Empyrean.



just wondering If you prefer low or high gain with the WA11?


----------



## ocramida

High gain


----------



## Tanalasta (Jun 8, 2021)

I've just come back to the WA11 Topaz having plonked on a couch with my laptop. Plugging in the included USB C 2.0 OTG -> WA11 into my MacBook Pro. 4.4mm stock cable into the HD800S. Low gain which I actually much prefer to the high gain, that I feel is too high for my headphones.

I very much still enjoy this pairing. There's a musical, organic warmth to the WA11 Class A Solid state amp. With acoustic music (Boyce Avenue, Cover sessions 6) there's a fullness to the sound. There is still adequate detail, layering and soundstage which are the HD800S strengths. I'm not noticing any significant audible distortion (ROON / QOBUZ). As this is not a MQA decoding DAC, ensure if you _do_ hear distortion on low gain that you're not listening to a MQA and retest with a FLAC or other lossless file.

Do I enjoy this as much as my Cayin C9 ; Hugo 2/2Go or Naim Headphone Edition? Yes. I think I do.

I agree with the comparisons between the Hugo 2 and WA11 
https://www.headfonia.com/woo-audio-wa11-review/5/

I do rotate my sources around depending on my mood.


----------



## AnakChan

So just to bump an old issue (or feature, however you like to look at it). Took my WA11 to the local cafe along with my V-Moda M100 Master (single end terminated), and my WA11 wouldn’t power on. Digging through this thread, it’s claimed to be a safety mechanism - but note that I wasn’t switching from balanced to SE nor vice versa as I only brought one pair of headphones with me (and it was naturally off until I tried to power it on).

As I’m using this with my iPad Pro, a nifty little way to reset the power is just to move the lighting - USB-C interconnect from the DAC to Charge port. However it’s it’s a little strange that this safety mechanism is so easily triggered even I’m not switching between SE/Balanced.


----------



## NewEve (Aug 27, 2021)

Anyone here has some experience with the WA11 paired with the Audeze LCD-2 Classic?


I'm currently using them via my A&K SR25 line out and a Schiit Vali 2.

I'm looking for something which will give me a similar sound, yet is transportable.

Curious as to the tuning I'll get with this pairing. I like a dark/laid-back sound but not overly so.

As replied by Woo Audio, power shouldn't even remotely be an issue, my main interrogation is the sound coloration/tuning aspects of things.


Thanks in advance

N.Eve


----------



## rebuk

I have the WA11 paired with w/ the LCD-2. Everyone's sound profile however might be a little different. I enjoy listening to more classical jazz which gives that dark sound but again everyone's sound profile is different on what they think.


----------



## Stevko

looking at a demo wa 11, outercover is a little bit loose. can slide it from L to R. is that normal?


----------



## Burakk

Stevko said:


> looking at a demo wa 11, outercover is a little bit loose. can slide it from L to R. is that normal?


It has been a while that I've sold mine but I didn't have such issue on my item.


----------



## Jorge Luna

Stevko said:


> looking at a demo wa 11, outercover is a little bit loose. can slide it from L to R. is that normal?


No, definitely not normal.


----------



## Stevko

Jorge Luna said:


> No, definitely not normal.


Thanks


----------



## F208Frank

Was always curious about this item....


----------



## corbin1

I've been reading through this entire thread having just purchased a used WA11.   The answer  must be in here somewhere but I can't find it.  Is the USB A to USB C cable that came with the WA11 an OTG cable?  It looks like a cable that Woo makes themselves, no markings on it other than nomenclature on the wire itself.  I assumed it was the charging cable only but I tried it as a connection between both my desktop to WA11 and laptop to WA11 (both USB A only)  and  it seems to work as on OTG. I just don't want to screw anything up.  Also, I was looking on the Woo website for the custom cable set for the Sony WM1A where you use both headphone outs, one is the ground.   I don't see it listed for sale but maybe I'm not recognizing the description?  Thanks!


----------



## jeffri

Any USB to USB-C cable should work just fine. The only issue is for USB-C to USB-C cable, which requires OTG.


----------



## tmarshl

rutter said:


> The Micro BL at $600 does.


----------



## cj3209

corbin1 said:


> I've been reading through this entire thread having just purchased a used WA11.   The answer  must be in here somewhere but I can't find it.  Is the USB A to USB C cable that came with the WA11 an OTG cable?  It looks like a cable that Woo makes themselves, no markings on it other than nomenclature on the wire itself.  I assumed it was the charging cable only but I tried it as a connection between both my desktop to WA11 and laptop to WA11 (both USB A only)  and  it seems to work as on OTG. I just don't want to screw anything up.  Also, I was looking on the Woo website for the custom cable set for the Sony WM1A where you use both headphone outs, one is the ground.   I don't see it listed for sale but maybe I'm not recognizing the description?  Thanks!


You can get this kind of cable made by many cable companies.  I use one for my AK SP1000:  2.5mm balanced out/3.5mm out to 4.4mm balanced (into a headphone amp); mine is made by PW Audio.  Not sure if I hear any major differences compared to not using it but the theoretical advantages make sense.


----------



## Tanalasta (Aug 5, 2022)

cj3209 said:


> You can get this kind of cable made by many cable companies.  I use one for my AK SP1000:  2.5mm balanced out/3.5mm out to 4.4mm balanced (into a headphone amp); mine is made by PW Audio.  Not sure if I hear any major differences compared to not using it but the theoretical advantages make sense.


The USB-C to USB-C is an OTG cable and I think you need to ensure that it is to work.

The USB-A - USB-C - that format is compatible so any cable usually works.

Not sure if I would overthink it. The amplifier on the WA11 is very nice with _lots_ of power. The DAC is it's weak point. YMMV. It's a portable/transportable solution so not quite at the level I would split hairs trying to get the utmost out of the chain. YMMV.


----------



## cj3209

Tanalasta said:


> The amplifier on the WA11 is very nice with _lots_ of power. The DAC is it's weak point. YMMV. It's a portable/transportable solution so not quite at the level I would split hairs trying to get the utmost out of the chain. YMMV.


Agreed.  The WA11 works well when fed by a nice DAP.  I also use a small tube Oriolus BA300s in between and it adds a nice tubey quality to the sound.  I like it.  I use it when traveling or at work.


----------



## Drahtaar

Hello, Ì have the WA11 and had a bad experience with it.
I wanted to use it for a transportable use. I wanted to plug with an iphone with the lod I bought from Woo Audio (ligthning - USB-C). So the goal were to plug my Iphone XS Max on the DAC usb-c DAC in the WA11. But it doesn't work The XS Max doesn't want to recognize the Woo Audio as a DAC.
So I tried with the Iphone 13 of my wife, and the Iphone 13 recognize the Woo Audio ! 
So I decided to buy the new Ihpne 14 Pro Max , I recevied it right now and unfortunately, the Iphone 14 doesn't recognize it , contrary to the 13.
So here I am with my new Iphone 14 but impossible to use it with my WA11. 
I think I will have to change my Dac/amp and take one with Bluetoth... 
So for the record, be careful if you want to use the WA11 with an Iphone 14...


----------



## elira

Drahtaar said:


> Hello, Ì have the WA11 and had a bad experience with it.
> I wanted to use it for a transportable use. I wanted to plug with an iphone with the lod I bought from Woo Audio (ligthning - USB-C). So the goal were to plug my Iphone XS Max on the DAC usb-c DAC in the WA11. But it doesn't work The XS Max doesn't want to recognize the Woo Audio as a DAC.
> So I tried with the Iphone 13 of my wife, and the Iphone 13 recognize the Woo Audio !
> So I decided to buy the new Ihpne 14 Pro Max , I recevied it right now and unfortunately, the Iphone 14 doesn't recognize it , contrary to the 13.
> ...


Try the official Apple Lightning to USB dongle, that one should work.


----------



## Burakk

Mine is working Woo Audio’s Lightening - USB Type C cable. Try to change cable. It should work.


----------



## Drahtaar (Oct 9, 2022)

Hello Burrak,
Thanks for your answer and help Burrak and Elira...
@Burrak, what cable lightning usb-c do you use withe your Iphone 14 please ?
I took the woo audio's lod cable because i was searching a short angled lod for portable use. But peharps another one could work...


----------



## Burakk

I use this cable ;

https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-usb-cable


----------



## Drahtaar

This is exactly the one I have ! https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-usb-cable
And you use it with an Iphone 14 ??


----------



## Drahtaar

Ok.... I just saw that my Iphone 14 asked the update on IOS 16.0.2. I did it and then, now, the WooAudio is recognized... Well, thanks folks for your help !


----------



## jlbrach

I have had the wa11 for some time and had put it away in my draw..I tend to listen to my hugo 2 but I took it out and set it up and listened last night and I was very surprised how much I enjoyed it...very laid back tube like sound...not as detailed as the hugo 2 but the amp is better and it has a more lively presentation...a nice package that I will be using more


----------

